# Desires and Intentions (Twice Shy) by NaruHina26



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok this is my new thread, I`m so happy that so many of you support me the fact that a lot of people told me that I would suck if I continue this fanfic, anyway this is the new thread that I`m going to be using

Disclaimer 

I don`t own Two halves and Twice shy

TWO HALVES Two Halves
and
TWICE SHY Link removed



Twice Shy was dropped by the author so I decided to continue it`s story with my own version so before antone bashes me I tried contacting Damewren but had no luck

Naruto is owned by Kishimoto

Twohalves and Twiceshy owned by Damewren

Please don`t spam my thread it is only for reviews and remarks thanks


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

Chapter 4


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions (Twice Shy)

Chapter 4

After the warm but tensioned filled reunion of old friends, those who were left went out to eat lunch.

Shino and Kiba were leading the way followed by Naruto and Hinata, completing them were Ino and Sakura talking behind them.

Naruto is such a hunk Ino whispered to Sakura.

I tell you you forehead girl, If I had known that Naruto would turn out to be such a hunk, I would have stop liking Sasuke and have started to get close to Naruto ever since the academy Ino started to say to Sakura.

Come on Ino, we both know how much of a idiot Naruto was back then answered Sakura.

Yeah I guess your right, but you know If those two didn`t make such a cute couple , I would have already step in between them and keep Naruto all to myself Ino confidently said.

All the while Sakura was looking at the couple in front of them. Hinata was grabbing Naruto`s arm while her head was resting on his shoulder. Sakura just looked down on the ground, she looked almost disappointed.

Neh, Sakura chan? Naruto said looking at the two girls behind them.

Yes, Naruto? Sakura answered back.

Can you tell me were Sasuke is?

Didn`t you know Shino asked Naruto.

Know what?

Sasuke and Shikamaru are now jounins

NANI!?

Oh yeah we forgot to tell you, both of them passed the jounin exams last year together with Neji, Lee, and Tenten. Ino explained.

The five of them make up team 4 that passed the jounin exams, everybody was so impressed with their performance during the exam, but personally I could have done much better If they have picked me to take the exam. Kiba proudly exclaimed.

Yeah right Kiba, If you were there, you probably would have not made it past the first round Ino mockingly answered.

Everybody started laughing again.

Sasuke-kun and Kakashi-sensei are currently on a mission, didn`t Hokage-sama told you asked Sakura.

Naruto`s smile suddenly disappeared upon hearing Kakashi`s name. He then remembers the stories Sora told them about Kakashi knowing about everything.

Hinata bit her lip and sadly looked at Naruto.

Don`t worry Hina-chan Naruto said, while smiling at Hinata.

I`m sure I will have time to talk to Kakashi-sensai about everything he said in western.

Hinata similing back at Naruto tighten her grip in his arm, nodded and answered Hai

Their four companions were again in confused in their inability to understand the conversation of the two.

Kiba who was obviously getting irritated finally burst`s out saying I can`t believe this, you two were together on a class A mission for three years, suddenly you come back a couple and talk to each other in a language that only the two of you know, and.

Shino cut him off saying Kiba, stop being so jealous and be quiet
Kiba who was oviously embarrassed shouted  J-E-A-L-O-U-S, me why would I even be huh?

Do you really want me to answer that Kiba? Besides were here.

WOW, is this really Ichirahu ramen shop? Naruto was obviously surprised

They were standing at the entrance of an average restaurant but it was big enough to at least occupy a big enough crowd.

What we waiting for, let`s go in, come on Hina-chan. Naruto grabbing Hinata hand and going inside as the others followed behind them.

.
.

Hey mister, Ayame. How are you? Naruto shouted inside the restaurant

Oh, Naruto it`s been a long time since I last saw you. A voice said

Ayame how are you, and How is the old man 

I`m still fine Naruto, so where did my number one customer went to this past three years? asked shop owner

We`ve been training, right Hina-chan? Naruto looking back at Hinata.

Hinata blushed and just nodded.

Anyway were here to eat lunch mister. Naruto said with his usual grin.

Can you wait a few minutes Naruto, there was a party here last night and we haven`t had the chance to clean up yet Ayame explained.

Don`t worry we`ll take care of it right Hina-chan? Naruto proudly said

So how are you going to clean this place up Naruto? Kiba asked to Naruto.

Just watch us Naruto was grinning at them.

Ready Hina-chan

Hai Naruto-kun

The two of them perform a couple of hand seals and said Advance Clean Floor no jutsu placing their hands on the floor.

The floor of the shop, tables, chairs, aswell as the counters flashed purple for a second and suddenly glowed spotless.

Everybody except for Kiba was amazed with the jutsu that Naruto and Hinata just performed.

A jutsu fo cleaning? Kiba started out laughing like that`s going to be of any use in a fight.

Suddenly Hinata started smiling saying Naruto-kun didn`t you say something very similar when Onee-chan first taught us the jutsu?

Yeah I remember, She was saying that it was better to use your chakra to clean floors than to kill someone right?

But it takes a lot of concentration and chakra control for you to eliminate just the dirt and not damage anything else said Shino who was obviously interested.

We just had lots of practice answered Hinata.

Anyway since you cleaned the shop and it`s been three years since we last saw each other, your orders are in the house said the owner.

Really, Arigato mister said the excited Naruto.

So what will it be?

One miso ramen and one chicken ramen Hinata said

And maybe some tea Naruto added.

Everybody looked surprised. Hinata ordering ramen and Naruto asking for some tea. Were they really the same people?

Naruto turned around and asked What would you guys want?

.
.

They all sat on one table, Naruto,Hinata and Ino were on one side While Kiba, Sakura and Shino were on the other.

Naruto started telling about the kind of training and people they met during the past three years. He also talked about hi sister and how she was the one who were training them. Both he and Hinata have agreed not to tell them about the Kaze and about the Akatsuki.

Suddenly Shizune walked inside the restaurant.

There you are said Shizune who was exhausted.

Tsunade-sama is looking for the two of you saying that you should have been in her office writing those report. She was saying something about Sora definitely influencing Naruto but not expecting that Hinata was going to pick up some of her traits. You two must go to the Hokage`s office right now.

Naurto stood up and started performing some hand seals and yelled Silence no Jutsu

Shizune tried talking but no words came out of her mouth.

Gomenasai Shizune-san, but I dont think we should be writing those reports yet said Naruto with with s grin, Come on Hina-chan
He grabbed Hinata`s hand and started running towards the door, Arigato mister

Don`t worry Shizune-san the effects of the jutsu will wear-off in a couple of hours, please dont get angry. Hinata explained. 

And just like that Both Naruto and Hinata were gone.

Hmmm, another amazing and strange jutsu, it seems that both of them have learned a lot during the past three years. Shino said

Kiba and Ino just nodded in agreement.

Sakura just watched as the two rub through the door.

.
.

Naruto and Hinata were in training grounds and were happily smiling at each other. They were sitting by a tree, Naruto`s hand was on Hinata`s shoulder.

Ney, Hina-chan

Hai, Naruto-kun

ince we want to surprise them at the jounin exams, how are going to practice?
Hinata started thinking.

Why don`t we practice here early tomorrow morning, we could practice our sets and a couple of jutsus.

That`s a great idea Hina-chan, that way we can show everybody how good we have become right

Hai Hinata answered.

.
.

Naruto-kun, it`s getting late why don`t we get back now before my father starts looking for me.

Ok Hina-chan Naruto helping Hinata up and giving her a sweet kiss

They were walking on the streets about a block away from the hyuuga manor.

So we will meet at the training grounds at five am right Hina-chan?

Hinata nodded and with a smile kissed Naruto in the cheeks.

Naruto started heading home waving at Hinata.

Hinata just wave back no knowing that Hanabi was at door looking at the two.


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

chapter 5


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions (Twice Shy)

Chapter 5

As Hinata walked into the Hyuuga Manor (house), she was startled by a soft and calm voice.

?Hinata-chan? said Hanabi.

?Oh, Hanabi-chan,? answered Hinata back who was obviously shock upon seeing her sister, ?Were you waiting for me?

Hanabi just nodded in agreement saying ?Ano, it`s been three years since you were sent in that mission, I was hoping we could spend more time together, although it seems that you are always with Naurto-san?

A surprised look came over Hinata who was thinking what to say to her little sister.

?Ever since you left?? continued Hanabi ?Father`s training became more intense, He was saying that I should not be a weakling and I should always strive to become the strongest.?

A sudden feeling of sadness came to Hinata as she was remembering her conversation with her father in the hospital.

?I was very lonely and had no one to talk to, but when you returned I was glad because I know you will always keep me company? said Hanabi.

?Gomenasai, Hanabi-chan, this all happened because I was not strong enough? Hinata answered as she hugged her sister.

A voice suddenly surprised the two sisters.

?Hinata, Hanabi, what are you still doing there, dinner will be ready soon so both of you should get ready? exclaimed their father Hiashi.

?Hai Otou-san? the girls answred as they went into the house and into their rooms.

.
.
.
.

It was August already, three moths have passed since the two leaf nins who trained for three years returned to their village, It was clear to them that nothing has really change in their beloved village. Except for a few things that would make Naruto go ?WOW? and ?REALLY?, Hinata on the other hand would just smile, she was contented that she was with the man she trusted with her life, the man she loved.

One morning three kunoichi were eating breakfast in a restaurant when they noticed a young raven haired girl walking down the street looking like she just finished training.

?Hey Hinata? Ino shouted at the direction of Hinata.

?Hinata saw her fellow kunoichi, she smiled and started to head towards their direction.

She sat right beside Sakura.

?Hey, have you guys heard?? asked a grinning Ino

?Heard what?? asked a curious Ten-ten

?Well there are rumors spreading that every morning, two people, apparently a boy and a girl is always seen fighting in the training grounds near the waterfalls? whispered Ino.

Hinata started coughing almost dropping her tea on the table.

?Are you alright Hinata-chan?? asked a concerned Sakura

?Don`t worry about me, I`m alright? answered Hinata who was trying to hide the fact that she knew what Ino was talking about.

?As I was saying?? continued Ino, ?they were not exactly fighting, rather more like sparring as other people would say a strange kind of new taijutsu?
?What do you mean a strange type of new taijutsu? asked Ten-ten

?It`s exactly what I mean, no one who has seen them could identify the type of taijutsu they were using. It is different than any taijutsu here in Konnoha? said Ino

Hinata just kept quite and did not try to enter the conversation.

?Have you asked Lee-kun or Gai-sensei about it?? asked Sakura

?I asked Lee about it, he said that he was mesmerized by how the couple move?? said Ino

?Do you mean Lee has actually seen them?? asked Ten-ten

?Apparently he has..? Ino continued ?He said that he went there as soon as he heard the rumor, their taijutsu were amazing , unlike anything he have ever seen before,?

?Then? asked Sakura

?As he went to greet the couple the girl suddenly formed a few hand seals, and poof they were gone.? Said Ino in dismay

Hinata just started blushing.

?Hinata-chan, are you sure you`re alright?? asked Ten-ten

?Yeah Hinata-chan, you are red, do you a fever or something?? added Sakura.

Just then a spiky-haired blonde enters the restaurant.

?Ney, Hina-chan? suddenly waving his hand at the raven-colored hair girl.

Hinata who blushed some more as the people inside the restaurant started looking at them just gave a shy wave at naruto saying ?Hi Naruto-kun?

?Neh..? asked Naruto ?can I seat with you beautiful girls??

?Sure you can Naruto-kun? answered Ino

?Wow Naruto, when did you become such a charmer?? asked Ten-ten

Naruto just smiled at them with his usual grin

?Yeah well it comes to you when you have one of the most beautiful girls in the whole world? Naruto looking to Hinata as he sat beside her

?Naruto-kun? as Hinata blushed some more as Ino cuts them off

?Hey you two love birds, I`m in a middle of an important gossip here, would you mind saving your being sweet together when alone? said Ino with a slightly evil grin while looking at Naruto and Hinata who were both blushing.

Sakura on the other hand was just sadly listening

?As I was saying, I heard this started to happen about three months ago, the boy was said to have spiky hair while the girl had wavy shoulder length hair? explained Ino.

Both Naruto and Hinata just froze in their sit.

?Hmmm?? Ten-ten thought, ? a guy with spiky hair and a girl with wavy shoulder length hair? I feel like these fit somebody we know?

?My thought as well? Ino added ?I just can`t seem to point my finger on it.

Suddenly, with a loud voice Naruto shouted ?I just remembered? looking at Hinata ?Hina-chan and I were summoned to Obaa-chan`s I mean Hokage`s office? 

?Let`s go Hina-chan? as Naruto grabbed Hinata`s hand and started to walk to the door

?See you guys later? said Naruto as he wave goodbye to the three kunoichi who was still sitting at the table.

Ten-ten and Ino were deep in thought

?A guy with spiky hair? Ino thought

?A girl with wavy shoulder length hair? Ten-ten thought

Both of them suddenly gave out a scream ?AHHHH!?

They looked at each other and said their Naruto and Hinata.

But before they noticed it, the couple was already gone.

All the while Sakura was looking at the couple who just left and can`t do anything but fake a smile?..


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

chapter 6


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 6

Sakura was in her room, staring at the moon. She was deep in thought, remembering all the things that has happened in the past three years.




?A lot has happened in three years? She thought to herself


Four moths have passed since Naruto and Hinata went on their class A mission, Sasuke was released from the hospital making Sakura happy but for only a moment. She was soon to learn that things were not going to be the same anymore.

An order was made by Tsunade that team 7 was officially being disbanded, and to add to the shock Sasuke was to immediately train with Kakashi in s secret place, while sakura was to join the undermanned team 8.

It was not that Sakura didn`t like her new team, Kiba was infact a lot like Naruto, loud and sometimes obnoxious and Shino although quiet and very stoic was very good as a teammate. And when push comes to shove both of them were very dependable. She was also able to learn quite a number of illusion type genjutsu from her new sensei Kurenai.

She would often see Kurenai looking troubled, and when she asked her new sensei about it she just answered that she was worried about Hinata.

After a year of being teammates and dozens of missions, they were disbanded after becoming full-pledged chuunins, and once again Sakura was left alone??

Five months passed, a welcome news was given to Sakura. Both Kakashi and Sasuke have returned. She thought to herself that she will be once again reunited to Sasuke, not knowing the pain she would soon feel.





She then remembered a dark quite night, a night she would never forget?.


?But why Sasuke-kun, why are you saying that you can`t return my love for you and why are you saying that I should not come near you anymore? asked a desperate and crying Sakura

?I`m sorry Sakura-chan, the path that I have chosen is the most dangerous path of all, I can`t let people who I have treated as my family get hurt because of me. Answered Sasuke.

?But why Sasuke kun?? asked Sakura

?I don`t want anyone else getting hurt because of me, this is between me and my brother, again I`m sorry Sakura-chan? said Sasuke as he left the weeping Sakura.





Tears started to fall down Sakura`s Cheek as she relived what happened that night,



Soon after both Sasuke and Shikamaru were assigned to Gai`s team to form a five-man jounin candidate team. A genius byakugan user, a taijutsu expert, a long-range combat specialist, an Uchiha with a determination to become stronger, and a lazy shadow-binding battle tactician. With talent in their team it was obvious that they will have no problem passing the exam, no team was able to rival them as they went on their way to become jounins.

After the exams, team Gai decided to stick together and along with their former sensei, Maito Gai, formed one of the jounin teams in Konnoha. Shikamaru was assigned as a Chuunin examiner and Sasuke was assigned as a partner to Kakashi to carry out some of the most dangerous missions.



Sakura around only to glance at an old picture frame on her bed, she stood up to get the frame to see it. It was a photo of the original team 7 with their sensei. Her thought was shifted to about a year ago when she was summoned to the Hokage`s office.


?I heard you have one of the best chakra control in your batch?? asked Tsunade

Sakura who was still sad couldn`t even answer the Hokage`s question

Tsunade rubbed her temples saying ?well I don`t blame you for being angry with me, I mean I sent Naruto away for three years and disbanded your team and the made Sasuke Kakashi`s partner, I know you feel kind of left out so I decided to teach you a few of my jutsus, but of course it won`t be for free.?

Sakura looked puzzled at Tsunade.

?I will only teach you if you agree to do all my paperwork for three months? stated Tsunade

Quickly three moths have passed, Sakura only learned a few simple medical jutsu because she wanted to learn Tsunade`s technique to demolish and destroy almost anything with her fists.

She suddenly thought ? I can`t wait to show Naruto what I can do.?

?Naruto?? she finally realizes ?Why the hell am I thinking of that idiot?? It was almost as if she missed him.

After that all she could think about was Naruto, all of his pranks, the way he is always saying he`s going to be Hokage, how he would always try to impress her,? and then it hit her, was she starting to have feelings for the blonde-haired idiot.




One final thought came to Sakura that night? It was about two months ago?.


She woke up early that morning not knowing why when she spotted a familiar spiked-hair boy running through the still fogged-filled streets of konnoha?

?That was Naruto-kun? she told herself ?Where is he going this early??

Before she knew it she had the urge the follow the shinobi, She ended up at the training grounds in the north of the village?. The fog was still thick when she saw two silhouettes in the fog. It was Naruto and Hinata, they were sparring with each other with moves Sakura has never seen before. They were so graceful almost as if they were dancing, one knows exactly what the other one was thinking.




?Was this the reason they were so close?? ?What actually happened between them these past three years?? ?Why am I this sad whenever I see them together?? This was the questions that circulated in Sakura`s mind as she fell asleep in her bed, tears were running down her cheeks.


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

chapter 7


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 7


It was quiet night in mid September in Konnoha. The air was cold and chilly. The streets were lit. Atop the balcony of Yodaime`s house sat Naruto and Hinata, they were staring at the sky admiring how beautiful it was with the moon so clear and stars sparkling brightly. They noth seemed so content, so happy that Kurenai just decided not to bother them wnd went straight to her room. They were sitting on a couch in the balcony, Naruto`s arm was over Hinata`s shoulder, while the girl`s head was resting on his chest. Naruto looked at Hinata`s eyes, the stars were reflecting on her eyes, almost sparkling.

?Ney Hina-chan? the boy started to speak

?What is it Naruto-kun?? asked the raven-haired girl looking at boy she was sitting with

?I was wondering, after we kicked everyone`s butt in the jounin exams if you would????

.
.
.
.
.

Ever since Naruto and Hinata came back from their three year class A mission, It was clear to everyone that they have gotten close together. Every morning they would be training together. But this was only known amongst their friends for the reason that Hinata`s father would not agree that her daughter and future heiress to the Hyuuga clan has a relationship with the Kyuubi`s container. This was the only time of the day that they could be at peace with each other`s company. But all of this was soon to change, if it was for better or for good, no define answers can be given.

Hinata got home late one afternoon, both she and Naruto was in the Hokage`s office the whole day writing the reports of their training with Sora. Usually, Naruto will have some kind of escape plan ready, but today was different, Tsunade had all the bases covered. There were no chance of them escaping. Much to Naruto`s disnay, they were forced to write the reports.

Hinata finished early and was dismissed from Tsunade`s office leaving Naruto with Tsunade. The Hokage persuaded the young Hyuuga to leave the blonde-hair boy with her.

As Hinata was entering the Hyuuga manor, a servant greeted her saying ?Konnichiwa Lady Hinata-san, your father requests you presence in the main hall tonight. There is going to be a meeting of the elders and you are to attend it.?

A meeting of the elders, Hinata thought to herself. But why was I being requested to attend it.

As she was approaching her room, she meets up with her cousin in the corridor.

?Konnichiwa, Neji-san? Hinata smilingly greeted her cousin. But to her surprise, Neji was deep in his thought. She doubt if he even saw her. But the expression on Neji`s face concerned her. Sadness, anger, doubts, the young genius eyes were filled with different emotions.

In her room, Hinata cleansed herself, afterwards she put on the traditional kimono she wore for such occasions. While she was combing her hair, she was imagining the sight of Naruto writing the reports and Tsunade smacking him in the head every time he stopped to conplain. She smiled, but was once again distracted when she remembered her cousin`s expression.

As she was walking through the manor heading towards the main hall, Hinata felt a sense of uneasiness which she could not explain. The only thing she could explain was she felt this every time she remembered Neji`s expression. Upon arriving at the main hall, she announced her arrival and asked permission to come in.

As Hinata entered the room she saw her father sitting in the center of the room, looking serious as usual she thought. Behind him were the elders of the clan. But what surprised her was that Neji was also there. He was sitting in the room facing her father and the elders.

?Hinata, please take a seat beside Neji, we a an important matter to discuss with both of you.? Said one of the elders.

Hinata bowed her head and went to sit beside her cousin.

She looked at her cousin, his face was still filled with unexplainable emotions.

?Hinata, Neji? started Hiashi ? I will go straight to the point, the elders and I have agreed that Neji`s talents and abilities will be most beneficial for the clan, they will make the clan stronger. So we have decided to start his training to become the new heir to the Hyuuga clan.?

Hinata was surprise by her father`s announcement. But she was somewhat relieved, the fact that she no longer had to carry the burden of being the heiress to the hyuuga clan. But began to feel uneasy upon seeing Neji, he was more nervous than she have ever seen. He was shaking, his fists were tightly closed.

?But? Hinata`s thoughts were stopped when her father began to speak again.

?As being born into the branch family, he has no right to become heir to the clan. To uphold our traditions, we have agreed on a compromise as to how to make Neji eligible to become heir.? Hiashi stated.

Hinata once again looked at her cousin, his fists were trembling, he was biting his lip. But why Hinata thought, Neji-san should be happy to become heir. But why was he acting like this.

?So therefore, the only way that Neji can become heir is for him to become part of the main family? Hiashi said

Finally it was clear, the fact that the she and Neji was requested to attend a meeting for the elders, Neji`s strange actions and behavior, and the uneasiness she felt. Her mind prossesed it in an instant. She did want to hear what her father was going to say next for she already knew what it was going to be.

?Hinata, you and Neji are to become husband and wife?


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

chapter 8


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 8


Husband and wife.

These words echoed in Hinata`s mind, she was angry, she was shocked, she felt like the world came crashing down on her. She did not know what to do until her father spoke again.

?Your wedding will be good for the clan. Our blood line limit shall be preserved and pure. Both of you were summoned here to talk about the plans for the wedding. We have agreed that the ceremony will be held at?..? But before Hiashi could finish, he was interrupted a loud voice.

?No! Otou-san? Hinata loudly saying, she stood up some tears can be seen her eyes.

?Hinata, what are you saying?? Hiashi slightly raising his voice.

Hinata who obviously was still scared of her father spoke in a voice no one has ever heard before. She was full of courage upon saying that 

?I will not marry Neji-san just for the good of the clan.?

Everyone in the room was shock, was this really Hyuuga Hinata, the girl with no self-confidence. But now look at her, standing up to her own father in front of the elders of the Hyuuga clan.

?Hinata!? Hiashi standing up shouting ?Are you disobeying my decisions!??

Hiashi`s voice was loud almost commanding, it could be heard across the room aswell as outside in the corridors. His voice was enough to wake up Hanabi from her sleep.

?Hiashi, calm down? instructed by one of the elders

?Yes Hiashi, let us first hear the child`s reason for not accepting the proposal? added another of the elders.

Hiashi who was still filled with anger said ?Very well?

Hiashi went back to sitting.

?Now child? said the second elder looking at the young Hyuuga ?Why do you not accept the proposal of marriage to your cousin??

Everyone in room looked at Hinata, all the while Neji was shocked upon seeing her cousins new found courage and against her own father of all people, the person who always put her down.

?Otou-san, because..? Hinata pausing for a moment trying to keep her composure until finally saying ?because I love someone else!?

Hiashi`s eyebrows rose upon hearing her daughter`s answer

?Are you telling us the you are willing to sacrifice the future of clan all for this person?? asked the third elder

Hinata slightly hesitating but soundly said ?Hai?

Her eyes were filled with courage and bravery, Neji thought to himself that since when did Hinata able to achieve this much confidence in herself, it was almost as if she was acting like Uzuma?..

Finally the young genius understood. And ended up asking himself ?Has he influenced Hinata-san this much that she was willing to oppose her father, her lineage, her destiny?

?And who is this boy?? Hiashi asking his daughter once again his voice was filled with more anger.

All the while the young Hanabi was outside the main hall listening to the conversation.

?I love Naruto-kun? said Hinata

?The demon boy? exclaimed one of the elders

?Please don`t call him a demon? Hinata saying in a loud voice 

?Wasn`t it enough it enough that Yodaime-sama and Nanashi-san sacrificed their own lives to seal the Kyuubi into their new born baby not knowing that their child would be mistreated by the same village they died saving!?

Everyone in the room froze, they were all stunned upon Hinata`s revelations. All of the elders as well as Hiashi knew exactly what Hinata was talking about but it took a few more moments for Neji to analyze what his cousin just said.

?Yodaime`s son?? thought Neji ?is she talking about Uzumaki-san? he was finally broken off his thoughts when he heard his cousin speaking again

?Otou-san? Hinata speaking calmly but still composed ?Some of the things that I learned during the three years that I trained was to make decisions for myself and not letting other people influence them, and how to judge other people. But if our traditions clouds your judgments about other people, I don`t want to be part of this clan anymore.?

?Hinata-san? Neji said while looking at Hinata

It was clear that Hinata was crying, but the determination on her face prevents it from showing especially when she said ?I don`t want to be a Hyuuga anymore!?

Hanabi could not believe what her sister just said.

The elders were also shocked upon hearing Hinata`s decision.

?Hinata!? Hiashi standing up and shouted ?Are you going to leave our clan for that demon??

?Naruto-kun is not a demon? Hinata shouting back at her father ?He has shown more compassion and respect for me than anyone else ever had? Hinata was already crying but still stood firm.

?Hiashi?? said the last of the elders ?it seems that she had made her decision.?

Hiashi looking at the elders said ?But..?

?Hinata..? said the elder ?You very well know the consequences of your actions??

Hinata looked down for a moment before raising her voice saying ?Hai?

Upon hearing the girls answer, the elder stood up and said ?All of you here are now witnesses, Hinata as of now is no longer a Hyuuga, from this point own Hyuuga Hanabi will be the heiress to the Hyuuga clan.?
.
.
.
.

It was already late about between ten and eleven pm. Hinata was in her room packing, she decided to leave all the things the was given to her in the clan.All she packed was some personal things and all the things she got from her three year trip with Naruto and Sora. As she was packing she heard a knock on her door, it was Neji and Hanabi.

?Hinata-chan? Hanabi rushing to her sister hugging her

?Hanabi-chan? said Hinata

?Please don`t leave Hinata-chan, maybe if you apologize to otou-san he would reconsider and?.? Hanabi was cut offed bt her sister

?Hanabi-chan, this is something I decided to do please understand? Hinata explained to her sister

Neji came closer to the siblings who were both crying saying ?Hinata-san, where are you planning to go??
Hinata whipped her tears and said ?I`m planning on staying with Naruto-kun for the moment?

?I understand, I would like to help you carry your bags if you don`t mind since it`s already late.? Neji offered

Hinata said her goodbyes to her sister and together with Neji went to Yodaime`s house. As they were walking through the streets of Konnoha,

?Hinata-chan? asked Neji

Of course Hinata was surprised for it was the first time Neji called her Hinata-chan

?Hai, Neji-san?

?I envy your strength? said Neji

?What do you mean Neji-san, I`m not strong? answered Hinata

?You are strong, even stronger than me, because you were able to fight and escape your destiny. This proves how much you`ve grown and how strong you are? explained Neji

?Arigato, Neji-san? said Hinata

?I just want to ask one thing Hinata-chan, is the source of your courage and strength Uzumaki-san? Neji asked another question

Hinata just smiled, tears can still be seen in her eyes as she said ?Naruto-kun is more than my strength and courage, he is also my hope and the one I love?

The two continued to walk towards Yodaime`s house.


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

chapter 9 (my favorite chapter so far)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 9

Naruto was having a late night snack. As usual he was having his favorite ramen. While he was waiting for the water to boil, he was surprised when he heard the doorbell rang.

?Who could be visiting me at this late of night? Naruto thought to himself as he approached the door, chopsticks still in hand.

?Konbawa, Uzumaki-san? Neji greeted Naruto as the blonde-haired boy opened the door.

?Konbawa, Neji, what are you doing here?.? Naruto was cut offed when he saw who was standing behind the Hyuuga prodigy.

?Naruto-kun..? Hinata said quietly, 

?Hina-chan?? Naruto asked as he did not know why Hinata looked so sad. 

She did not answer, which gave Naruto more reason to worry about her.

?Neji, why does Hinata look so sad, and what`s with all the bags?? Naruto yelling at Neji

?Uzumaki-san? started Neji ?Something happened in the Hyuuga manor, and right now I`m asking you if you could let Hinata-chan stay here for the time being??

Naruto was somehow surprised. First since when did Neji became so polite with him, and second when did he started calling Hinata Hinata-chan. But that was beside the point he thought, what happened in the Hyuuga manor must be preety big if Hinata had to stay with him for a while.

?Uhmm Neji-san? Naruto started speaking trying to be as polite as possible ?What happened, and why does Hina-chan have to stay with me, not that I don`t like the idea of Hina-chan and me being together in one house like how we did in the past three years but?.? 

He was cut-offed by Neji saying ?I think it`s better if Hinata-chan was the one to explain the situation to you? he looked at his cousin and smiled at her, Hinata whose eyes were still watery just smiled back.

Naruto just stood there and thought to himself ?Am I missing something??
.
.
.
.
After Neji left, the two went to the living room and sat on the sofa, both were quite for a while, not knowing what to say to the other until Naruto broke the silence

?Hina-chan, do you want some tea?? Naruto asked Hinata

Hinata just nodded still not speaking

Naruto then stood up and went to the kitchen, he opened a cabinet and took out some tea, it was Hinat`s favorite tea he always made sure that he had them for Hinata everytime she came over. 

When he came out of the kitchen, Naruto was holding a tray with a bowl of ramen, two teacups and a small teakettle. He placed the tray in the table and sat beside Hinata.

?Ney Hina-chan, since when did Neji started calling you Hinata-chan?? Naruto was obviously trying to lighten the atmospere around them, ?And why was he smiling at you, if I didn`t know any better I would get jealous and?.? he suddenly stop when he saw Hinata broken into tears

?Hina-chan I was only joking and?..? Naruto scrambled for something to say

?Oh, Naruto-kun? Hinata finally spoke.

?Hina-chan? Naruto finally looking serious ?What happened??
.
.
.
Hinata told Naruto everything that happened that night, from the arrange marriage to her leaving the clan. The boy didn`t know if he was to get angry or to be happy. Angry in the sense that they were forcing Hinata into something she did not want to do. Happy for the fact that she was finally free from the responsibilities of being a Hyuuga.

After Hinata finished telling Naruto everything, the boy came closer to her, he held her hand and said ?Don`t be sad Hina-chan, you will never be alone and no one will ever hurt you, I will always be here to protect you?.? Naruto stopped for a few moments then said 
??. And always love you?

Then Naruto move his face closer to her and kissed her, his arms move behind her and hugged her tightly. Hinata felt Naruto`s love and his willingness to protect her.

How Did You Know

I remember so well

The day that you came into my life

You asked for my name

You had the most beautiful smile



My life started to change

I'd wake up each day feeling alright

With you right by my side

Makes me feel things will work out just fine



How did you know

I needed someone like you in my life

That there's an empty space in my heart

You came at the right time in my life



I'll never forget

How you brought the sun to shine in my life

And took all the worries and fears that I had

I guess what I'm really trying to say

It's not everyday that someone like you comes my way

No words can express how much

I love you.


How did you know

I needed someone like you in my life

That there's an empty space in my heart

You came at the right time in my life



I'll never forget

How you brought the sun to shine in my life

And took all the worries and fears that I had

I guess what I'm really trying to say

It's not everyday that someone like you comes my way

No words can express how much

I love you.

When they broke the kiss they looked into each other`s eyes, no words were needed because each knew what the other wanted to say, they just looked at each other and once again kissed, their hands held each other and their minds were one. The tea and the ramen Naruto brought was already cold but neither of them cared.

Their desires are visible and their intentions were clear, they were with each other and nothing else matters, they held each others hand all night not wanting to let go, it was if the world has stopped just for them.
.
.
.
.
.

"After we kick everyone`s butt in the jounin exams you would ma...ma...marry me!!!!" Naruto was finally able to say

Hinata for her side was shocked and was speechless then she heard Naruto speaking again

"I know it`s not for a few years for now, maybe two or three or four years form now or even longer but I would really like to know if you really have any intention of marrying me and having a family and living happily here" Naruto said in one straight sentence

Hinata just stared at him, she has never seen him this nervous before, but before she could speak, Naruto took a box from his pocket and gave it to Hinata.

"Please open it Hina-chan" Naruto insisted, he was blushing a rare sight to see Hinata thought to herself

When she opened the box she saw a half heart shaped pendant an N was eteched in it.It was made of a blue crystal and it was sparkling.

"But Naruto-kun" Hinata asked "Why is it only half a heart?"

Then Naruto opened his jacket revealing a similar half heart shaped pendant but it had an H in it instead of an N.

"Because were two halves of each other Hina-chan, you`re half of me and I`m half of you" Naruto said

Then Hina-chan suddenly hugged him saying "Naruto-kun, I also want to be with you, to have a family, to be happy together."

Naruto who was still processing what Hinata just said asked "So the answer is yes?"

"Hai, Naruto-kun"Hinata said happily an honest smile is seen in her face

Naruto then stood up and started shouting, Kurenai who was already in her room rushed to were the two where and said "What happened, Naruto why are you shouting?"

"Kurenai-sensei" Naruto said happily as he run to the jounin and lifted her grabbing her waist

"Naruto! what are you doing, put me down?" insisted Kurenai

"Hinata just said yes, SHE SAID YES!" Naruto shouted

"What do you mean Hinata just said yes?" asked a now curious Kurenai

"She just said yes into marrying me" Naruto shouted

"Really" Kurenai`s eyes were wide opened as she looked at Hinata, the girl just blushed and nodded her head in an act to say yes

"Congatulations to the both of you then" Kurenai released herself from Naruto and came to Hinata

"This calls for a celebration, I`ll get the foods" Naruto shouted while jumping and went to the kitchen.

Hinata and Kurenai just laughed as they looked at what they thought was the happiest person in the world, aside from Hinata as happinest can be seen in her as she look at the pendant the man she loved just gave her


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

chapter 10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 10

The next morning, Tsunade was in her office doing some paperwork and complaining why she took the job as usual.

Suddenly the guard outside shouted and said ? Hokage-sama, the jounin Yuuhi Kurenai is asking an audience with you?

Tsunade stopped doing her paperwork and said ?Ah, very well let her in?

A sign of relief can be seen in Tsunade`s face as she could finally rest after doing so much paperwork.

?Ohayou, hokage-sama? greeted Kurenai

?Ohayou? Tsunade greeted back

?So??? Tsunade started ? How`s the life of being a single mother of two lovesick teenagers??

Kurenai just sighed and answered ?Well Hokage-sama, I don`t know if I`m going to be happy or sad? 

?And why is that?? asked again by Tsunade as she brought out some sake. She tought this was going to be a long talk so she told the guards that no one was to disturb them.

?Well I`m happy to see that Hinatafinally overcame everything that made her weak, probably being with Naruto brought out her real strength? Kurenai started as she took a sip of the sake

?So what`s the problem there Kurenai?? asked again by the Tsunade as she drank more sake

?Both she and Naruto have become much stronger than before, they know a lot new jutsu`s than even I don`t know and on top of that, every morning they spar with each other in this weird taijutsu that I think only the two of them know.? Continued Kurenai

?Of course they`ll be stronger, I was the one who chose their their teacher? Tsunade boasted as she started laughing ?So why are you sad then Kurenai??

Kurenai hesitated for a moment then said ?I know this kind of embarrassing, but I`m kinda envious of them?

?Oh really?? asked Tsunade as somewhat interested. She knew Kurenai was one of the most famous bachelorette in the whole village

?Well Naruto just proposed to Hinata last night, he asked her if she was willing to marry him? Kurenai said

Tsunade`s mouth was wide open, she could not believe what she just heard. Naruto the brat who convinced her to become Hokage, the loudest, hyperactive, disrespectful, obnoxious, and most annoting ninja in the whole village just proposed to someone.

?So what did Hinata say?? asked a now very anxious Tsunade

?Well she said yes, Naruto even gave her a half-heart shaped pendant. I think it`s made out of diamond, but it was cerulean in color almost like a sapphire? Kurenai continued.

?So, he did buy that diamond? Tsunade said

?Hokage-sama, do you mean you know where Naruto got that pendant?? asked Kurenai

?Well, I kinda asked Naruto to pick up something at the jewelry shop last week? started Tsunade

?And? asked Kurenai

?Well the store keeper told me that the person I sent to pick up my parcel bought a pair of very rare and not to say expensive pair of necklaces, apparently they were made out of a rare blue diamond found only in certain places in the wave country.? Explained Tsunade drinking more sake

?Really? Kurenai was amazed by what she heard the Hokage said
?Yeah, I also liked those necklaces but they were too expensive even for me to buy? Pouted Tsunade

?So how was Naruto able to buy them?? asked Kurenai

?Apparently, Naruto stopped going to the Ichiraku Restaurant this past couple of months, and he has been askin me for a few well-paid missions? Tsunade said

?I feeling kinda envious of Hinata right now. First of all Naruto is a real gentleman when he`s with her, you could almost say that he`s a dream date for anyone.? Kurenai said while also drinking some sake

?Really a gentleman?? Tsunade`s was once again surprised at Kurenai`s comment

?Yeah, ever since you FORCED?.? Kurenai stressing on the word ??me to be their guardian I noticed a new level of maturitythe both of them have reached, to be honest I would really like to see them fight in a serious battle to see how much stronger they are now?

?That we both agree on Kurenai, It`s just that I`m having a hard time putting them into a five-man team? Tsunade explains ?I think they`re even stronger than most of the chuunins and maybe half of the jounins in the village?

Suddenly two figures appeared in the Hokage tower`s window. One of them have long braided hair, she also had a big sword covered by bandage on her back. The other one wore some kind of battle kimono and she carried a child on her back and a small dog in her arms.

?Ney Obaa-chan! How are you doing?? shouted the girl with braided hair

Tsunade and Kurenai looked at them and Tsunade just couldn`t help but smile
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
Meanwhile in a dark mansion in an unknown location, a group were talking

?Itachi!? said a man sitting on a throne in the center of the room ?How do you explain that you were driven back by two mere children and two exhausted ninjas??

?HAHAHA? laughed the man who was standing beside the throne ?Itachi, the famous user of the Mangenkyou Sharingan, killer of his whole clan, ran away with his tail between his legs from a couple of little kids? said mocking Itachi 

?You can only laugh because you are not the one who witnessed the power of the Kyuubi, he used it in a different way than expected. He released the demon`s power in such a way that he almost became the demon himself? answered Itachi to the man

?Hey Ogami, don`t pick on my Itachi, besides he did his best, and look at what happened to ugly Kisame? said a girl who was sitting on Nadare`s shoulder

?Don`t get mad at me Rinko, I`m just stating the facts? answered Ogami. He was a handsome man, he had hair as green as leaves and eyes that are the same, he was just as tall as Naruto.

?I hate you, Ogami-baka? Rinko answered while sticking out her tongue. She was just about thirteen years old, she had hair like the sky, light blue and eyes like Ogami, only they were lighter green. She was kinda short.

?Hey you guys, the big boss is trying to talk to Itachi, so please be quiet? said Akira, he crossed his two arms while another one from his back appeared and let him smoked a cigarette

?If what Itachi says is true, then we must proceed to our next plans? a girl beside the leader started saying

?Yes, it seems that we have no choice? said the leader

Suddenly Ogami became serious and began walking to the door

?Ogami, where are you going?? asked Nadare

?Well one of mt shikigami just got destroyed, I plan on catching who did it? said Ogami as he left the room


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

chapter 11


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 11

Kakashi and Sasuke were in a forest near to where they believe the Akatsuki headquarters were. They just finished destroying a lion-like creature made of paper.

?Kakashi-sensei, what was that?? asked Sasuke 

?Well, it looked like a puppet, but I couldn`t be sure because I never saw Chakra strings attched to it.? Answered Kakashi

As they were talking, they suddenly notice a presence from behind one of the trees in the forest.

?So you were the ones who destroyed my familiars?? Said a teenager. He looked not much older than Sasuke. He wore the a black robe with patterns of red clouds in it.A robe that could only belong to an Akatsuki.

?Who are you?? asked Sasuke looking ever serious that he saw a member of the group that his brother was in.

Ogami saw that the boy had eyes the same as Itachi, knowing for a fact that the only ones who possessed it was Itachi, his brother and Kakashi which he recognized immedietly.

?Oh, how rude of me, my name is Ogami the paper master. I`m a member of Akatsuki.? asked Ogami, brining out a little pink book that is all too familiar to Kakashi.

As Sasuke was about to attack Ogami, his hand was grabbed by Kakashi who had a serious look on his face.

?Sasuke wait, I want to ask him something first.? Said Kakashi letting go of the Uchiha`s hand

He then looked towards the young man infront of them saying ?You said you`re name was Ogami right??

The young man just nodded in agreement still reading the little pink book

Then Kakashi slowly pointed at the book saying ?Is that the latest issue of ICHA ICHA PARADISE??

Sasuke almost collapsed upon hearing his partners question. He thought ?The guy was an Akatsuki and his asking him about a stupid perverted book??

?Why yes it is? answered Ogami with happy smile on his face ?It is issue number 16, so are you an Icha Icha Paradise reader as well??

?I am actually a fan, I have all other 15 issues, 6 of them are autographed copies by the author himself? said Kakashi

?Wow autographed copies you`re so lucky, the other Akatsuki`s think that it`s perverted to read this book but I tell them it`s not? said Ogami with a grin on his face that was equal to Naruto`s grin

Sasuke was having a migraine listening to Kakashi and Ogami talk about Icha Icha Paradise until he heard something that made him serious

?I never really got the chance to talk to anyone who likes the book as well, that`s why it`s too bad you have to die?
.
.
.
.
.
Naruto and Hinata were having lunch, Kurenai told them that she would be with Tsunade the whole day discussing some things so she won`t be able to join them. They were eating some barbequed pork that Hinata had prepared.

As they were eating, they heard a loud bashful knocking on the door.

When Hinata opened the door she was immedietly welcomed by a huge bear hug and a screaming ?HINATA_CHAN!!?

Hinata was speechless, she was surprised upon seeing who was the one hugging her. 

Naruto then came close to the door saying ?Ney Hina-chan, whose at the do?..? 

He could not finish his sentence, he just rushed towards the door and hugged Hinata and Sora

?Nee-chan, you`re here, you`re back I`m so happy Nee-chan? Naruto shouted as he hugged the two most important people in his life

?Naruto, since when did you became so dramatic? yelled Sora as she struggled to get loose from Naruto`s hug

Tsunade, Yasu, and Kurenai just stood a few distances away from the trio, they just couldn`t help but smile at what they were seeing.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Inside the house Hinata was playing with Miki while Naruto was preparing some food and drinks for Sora and the others, and some snacks for Dango. After a while Miki was put to sleep using one of Yasu`s jutsu. Soon after the six of them started talking.

?Well Naruto, Hinata, it seems that you have finally completed you`re class A mission as of today.? Said Tsunade

?You mean?.? Hinata was suddenly cut off by Sora

?That`s right Hina-chan, me and the Ice Queen here have decided to join this village? boasted Sora

?So that means that we will always be together right nee-chan?? asked Naruto

?Yeah we will? answered Sora as she put Naruto in a headlock and adding ?I will make sure that you will never feel alone again?

Yasu then saw that Hinata was kind of sad upon hearing what Sora said and asked ?Hinata-chan, what`s wrong??

Hinata trying to hide what she felt just lied and said ?Nothings wrong with me Yasu-san??

?Hinata-chan, you know it`s pointless to lie to me?? Said Yasu

Then Kurenai started to spoke ?well the reason why Hinata is sad is because?..?

She explained to Sora and Yasu about what happened to Hinata and her clan

?Those bastards!? Sora yelled

?Don`t worry about it nee-chan? Hinata tried to calm down Sora, you may say that it was a blessing in disguise because now I can live with Naruto-kun? Hinata said

?Yeah I guess your right, but if your now living with my idiot brother?? Sora then looked at Naruto saying 

?You haven`t done anything to her have you??

?What do you mean Nee-chan?, I would never take advantage of Hina-chan?? answered Naruto

Hinata just blushed at the question Sora made. Tsunade just covered her head as she drank more sake as she looked at the sight of Naruto and Sora bickering. Kurenai who was also slightly blushing started coughing and said

?Sora-san, don`t worry about it. I have been Hinata and Naruto`s guardian ever since that incident, but if my I ask..? Kurenai then pointed at the sword Sora was carrying 

?Isn`t that Kisame. Itachi`s partner`s sword??

?It is? Yasu answered as she drank some tea. She was obviously angered upon hearing Itachi`s name

?I brought as a victory trophy for Naruto and Hinata-chan? Sora explained

Then Naruto`s face got serious as he started to talk

?Tsunade-sama, Kurenai-san, both of you have helped me a lot since me and Hina-chan have returned, so I just don`t want hide anything from you? said Naruto as he looked at Hinata, Sora and Yasu. All three of them just nodded in agreement.

Tsunade and Kurenai were dumbstruck by Naruto`s sudden respectful attitude and they knew what he was about to tell them was important.

?I think both of you know about the Kyuubi being inside of me right?? said Naruto ?But I don`t think you know anything about???..?

Naruto told them about everything, Yodaime, Nanashi, Sora, and Kakashi`s relationship with Naruto.

Of course Kurenai was surprised upon hearing Naruto`s real identity, Tsunade on the other hand just said 

?To think both you and your father were students of that pervert? she was clearly referring to Jiraiya.

Kurenai just thought to herself of how painful it must have been for Naruto to find out about the truth and still how the village treated him.

?But you know, one other person knows about this as much as Sora does? Yasu said

Kurenai and Tsunade got to thinking about a person who could know about the fact of Naruto being Yodaime`s son until Tsunade finally asked

?So are you saying someone here in Konnoha know about the truth and did nothing to help Naruto?? asked Tsunade with a bit of anger in her voice

Naruto just bowed his head obviously angry, Hinata just sat by his side and held his hand trying to comfort him, until they heard Sora spoke

?Yeah, that bastard Kakashi knew about everthing and still he did nothing to help my little brother!? Sora forming a fist in her hand

Just then a loud knock was heard at the door and an Anbu came rushing in as Yasu opened the door saying

?Hokage-sama!, Hokage-sama!, the jounins Hatake Kakashi and Uchiha Sasuke have returned, they are both badly injured and in need of immediate treatment!?


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

chapter 12


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 12

Naruto rushed down the streets of Konoha. Right behind him followed Hinata, Sora, and Tsunade. Yasu and Kurenai told them that they would look after the house while they were gone.

Naruto was avoiding trees, poles, and peoples as he rushed towards the hospital were Kakashi and Sasuke were.
.
.
.
.
.
?What do you mean badly injured?? asked and enraged Naruto as he grabbed the Anbu by it`s shirt

?Naruto-kun, please calm down? said Hinata trying to calm down Naruto

?Naruto, Hinata-chan is right, you must try to calm down? said Sora as she placed one hand on his brother`s shoulder.

After a while Naruto calmed down upon seeing the concern face of Hinata. 

?Ok now? Tsunade started to speak ?Could you explain to us what happened??

The Anbu started to speak ? Well Hokage-sama?..?
.
.
.
.
Two Anbu`s were guarding the east gate when they suddenly saw two people wearing flak jackets. One of them was carrying the other by the shoulder when suddenly they both collapsed. The two Anbu`s quickly rushed towards the two fallen nins, what they saw completely shocked both of them. They saw a bloodied Sasuke, his body was full of cuts, wounds and bruises, but when they saw the state of the person Sasuke was carrying shocked them more. They saw an even more bloodied Kakashi, he had more wounds than Sasuke, but what stood out the most was the huge slash mark that was run from his right shoulder down to the left side of his stomach. The two Anbu`s quickly carried the two nins and asked for assistance to bring them to the hospital, one of them quickly went and informed the Hokage?..
.
.
.
When the Anbu finally finished explaining what happened, Naruto quickly rushed towards the door, he was quickly followed by Sora and Hinata. Tsunade told the Anbu to go and find Haruno Sakura for she may need her assistance in the treating Kakashi and Sasuke. Kurenai and Yasu told them that they would look after the house for the time being.

? Sasuke?.Kakashi-sensei!? Naruto shouted as he reached the hospital. Hinata, Sora and Tsunade quickly arrived after him.

?Naruto be quiet!!? shouted Tsunade as she turned to face one of the hospitals attendants

?Where are Hatake Kakashi and Uchiha Sasuke?? asked Tsunade to the attendant

?Hokage-sama we were waiting for you, they are in the operating room? answered the attendant

?All right, Naruto you stay here with Hinata and Sora. When Sakura arrives tell her to go to the operating room immediately? said Tsunade as she made her way to the operating room, she was welcomed by Shizune who was already there.

Fifteen minutes later, Sakura arrived, Hinata quickly explained the situation to her and then she rushed towards the operating room..
.
.
.
It has already been a couple of hours since they arrived in the hospital, Sora and Hinata were both sitting in the couch in the waiting area. Naruto on the other hand was walking back and forth showing a signs of irritation. Hinata was going to comfort him but Sora stopped her saying that it will be better if they let him be for the time being.

Suddenly the door of the operating room opened and came out Tsunade, Shizune and Sakura.
?Shizune, I want you to stay here and observe the two of them, report to me if either of them wakes up? Tsunade instructed

?Hai. Hokage-sama? Shizune answered as she left them

Naruto, Sora and Hinata quickly approached Tsunade and Sakura who was visibly exhausted.

?Baa-chan, how are they?? shouted Naruto

?Naruto, please be quiet, I`m still having a headache. Ask Sakura about it? ranted Tsunade

Everyone turned and looked at Sakura at that point

?Sakura-chan how are they doing?? again asked by Naruto

?Well??started Sakura ?Sasuke-kun had some very deep cuts and wounds, but he will be okay. The only severe injury he sustained was a broken left arm. On the other hand Kakashi-sensei is?..? Sakura stopped her explaination

?What about that idiot Kakashi?? shouted Sora who was obviously worried about him

?Well Kakashi has the same wounds as Sasuke, but he was slashed from the right shoulder down to his stomach which is very severe, only time will tell if he will be able to survive this.? Said Tsunade who turned very serious.

Suddenly everyone was quiet, no one wanted to break the silence for they all knew the seriousness of the matter, until Tsunade started talking

?Well we won`t know anything until they wake up, we are all tired so I suggest we go home and get some rest, hopefully Sasuke will be conscious then and he will be able to tell us what happened to them? explained the Hokage

Sora and Hinata was already leaving when Naruto asked them something

?Hina-chan, Nee-chan, can I walk Sakura-chan home? It`s already late nad I just want to ask her a few things.? Asked Naruto

?Ok, Naruto-kun? said Hinata

?All right, but if you`re thinking of two-timing Hinata-chan, I`m gonna kill you myself ok little brother?? said Sora

Naruto laughed and said ?Why would I even think of that Nee-chan??

Unknown to Naruto, Sakura what he said and got to thinking???..


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

chapter 13


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 13

Naruto and Sakura were walking through the streets of Konoha. It was already dark, the streets were only lit by the lamp posts in the sidewalk. The walk to Sakura`s house was a very quiet one. Both of them felt awkward about being the first to say anything. They both felt tense about the current situation of their former team.

Halfway to the house, it started to rain. They started to ran because the rain was pouring hard. Naruto and Sakura were both soaking wet when they reached the house. Sakura opened the door and grabbed a few towels from the closet to give to Naruto to dry himself up. Naruto removed his jacket and sat on the couch. Sakura told him to help himself to anything in the kitchen while she took a bath. It was obvious that the rain won`t be stopping anytime soon.

Naruto went to the kitchen and saw something he thought would never see. There was some instant ramen in the cabinet. He always thought Sakura didn`t like ramen so seeing an instant ramen on her kitchen was a bit of a surprise.

While Naruto was waiting for the water to boil, Sakura was in the bathroom and was taking a bath. She was sitting on the bathtub and was thinking about how she realized her feelings for Naruto. How she discovered it when Naruto and Hinata left and how it developed even more upon his return. When she finished, she stop to look at herself in the mirror. She was beautiful, there was no doubt about it. She had quite a number of suitors since the news of Sasuke dumping her were spread by Ino. Genins, Chuunins, and even a number of Jounins were asking her out. She respectfully declines all of them for the reason that she was still uncertain about her feelings for a certain blonde loudmouth. But she was devastated upon Naruto`s return. She had to found out that he and Hinata were already a couple. She was more beautiful than Hinata, so why didn`t Naruto notice her. He was stuck-up crazy for her when he left after all..

Sakura started playing with her hair. She kept it short because most people told her it suited her better. But Hinata had longer hair now. She always sees Naruto playing with it whenever they are together, and Naruto would always go and buy some expensive hair ornaments for Hinata. His reasons as Shikamaru would put it was ?He doesn?t want Hinata to get a hair cut, he likes her hair that way?.

Sakura`s eyes made their way to her chests, she held both of them with her hands and sighed and just saying 

?Well, there`s no argument here, Hinata beats me really bad in this category?

Sakura got dressed in her bathrobe and looked outside the window. It was still raining pretty hard and it shows no sign of stopping anytime soon. 

?Maybe even destiny is helping me and giving me a chance to finally tell him how I feel? thought Sakura

Then she finally decided that it was time to tell him and show him how she loved him. It was time to let him know.
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile, Hinata was seating by the window, staring outside, the rain was still pouring really hard. Sora, Yasu and Kurenai were all in the living room and drinking tea. Yasu already put Miki to bed. 

?Hinata, don`t worry about Naruto. He can easily take care of himself. And besides the rain is really hard outside he must just be having problems getting home because of it.? Assured Yasu to the worried Hinata.

?Don`t bother her Yasu-chan. She is just insecure that my little brother might cheat on her? said Sora while she was laughing.

?Naruto-kun is not like that Onee-chan? answered Hinata trying to defend Naruto

?I know Hinata-chan, I was just joking

Kurenai just sighed and said ?Sora and Naruto acts so much like each other that they are almost like siblings.?

?Hinata, Sora is just teasing you? said Yasu while giving Sora a cold stare.

?Ano, I am pretty worried about Naruto-kun, I`m going over to Sakura-chan`s house to get him? said Hinata as she grabbed two umbrellas and rushing towards the door before anyone could stop her..
.
.
.
.
Naruto was happily eating the ramen he found on the kitchen when Sakura entered the living room wearing only her bathrobe.

?Ney, Sakura-chan this instant ramen is delicious where did you buy?..? Naruto couldn`t finished his sentence when she saw Sakura in her batrobe.

Sakura`s bathrobe was shorter than normal ones. It was like a blouse and a very short mini skirt. It showed her long white legs very easily.

?Naruto-kun, I want to tell you something? said Sakura as she took a seat beside Naruto

?Uhmm, what is it Sakura-chan?? asked Naruto who was obviously nervous about the whole matter. 

Naruto was not nervous about the bathrobe Sakura was wearing. He has seen Hinata and Sora changing their clothes on a few occasions which he received a very powerful punch everytime. It was the way Sakura approached him that got him so worried.

?Naruto, what do you like about Hinata?? asked Sakura

?Well, I don`t really like Hina-chan, I love her? said Naurto

?Really?? asked Sakura

?Yup, believe?.? Naruto`s speech was cut stopped when Sakura suddenly launched herself towards Naruto and gave him a very deep kiss which made Naruto fall down in his back in the couch.

What Sakura and Naruto didn`t know was someone was standing outside by the window. Her hands were in her mouth while tears were running down her cheeks???


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

chapter 14


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 14

Sakura deepened the kiss she planted on Naruto`s lips. It was quiet for a few moments. The person outside was still crying and cobering her mouth so as to not let out a sound. She was about to leave when she heard something?.

?Sakura-chan...Sakura-chan??Naruto said as he moved away from Sakura

?Naruto-kun, you love me don`t you??said Sakura as she launched herself once again to kiss Naruto

?S-A-K-U-R-A.. STOP IT? growled Naruto as he grabbed Sakura by her shoulders stopping her in what she was to do

Sakura was startled, she have not see Naruto this angry. It was the first time that he heard Naruto yell at a person out of pure anger.

?Sakura, I know what you are trying to do. But I cannot accept it.? Explained Naruto in a now calm voice

?Naruto, but why. I love?? said Sakura before she was cut off by Naruto

?Please Sakura, you are beautiful sweet and smart, I already heard about what happen to you and Sasuke. But I love Hina-chan and nothing can ever change that. We have been together through almost every hardship you can imagine. I trust my life to her as she trusts hers with me. We are two halves of each other.? Said Naruto holding the half heart pendant of his necklace

The person outside once again started to cry, but her tears were different, it was not sadness but rather of pure happiness like overcoming a hardship that has been given to you. When she heard this she decided to leave and disappear into the darkness of the night.

Sakura was crying, Naruto on the other hand was quiet, he just stood up, grabbed his jacket and went to the door. As he held the doorknob, he felt an embrace behind him. Sakura was hugging him from behind. Naruto held Sakura`s hands and removed them from the embrace. He stood face to face with Sakura, he was smiling. A gentle smile. He grabbed Sakura and hugged her really tight and said

?Sakura-chan, before I wanted you to notice me. But being with Hinata made me understood my true feelings for you. I learned about my true feelings for Hina-chan as well. I wish that you understand your own feelings as well and find the person only for you.? Said Naruto as he broke the embrace and rushed outside the door and into the pouring rain.

Sakura just stood by the door, tears were still in her eyes. But something was different, she had a feint smile. What Naruto told her right before he left made her understood something in her mind?..
.
.
.
.
?Oh man, it`s raining pretty hard. If I have known it was this strong I would have borrowed an umbrella from Sakura-cha?..? said Naruto as he was running through the streets of Konnoha. He was stopped in his thoughts when he saw a person standing under a lamp post. 

She was holding an umbrella over her. The light of the post reflected her lavander eyes. She was smiling at Naruto who was running towards her.

?Hina-chan?? asked the puzzled Naruto as he approached the lamp post

?Naruto-kun, you`re getting wet. Here.? Said Hinata as she offered Naruto the umbrella
.
.
.
.
.
Naruto and Hinata were walking, they were both quiet. Naruto didn`t want to keep anything from Hinata, but he did not know how to start. He was deep in his thoughts trying to figure out a way to tell Hinata about what happen when he was caught off guard by Hinata`s sudden question.

?So how did it go with Sakura-chan, Naruto-kun??

Naruto who was scrambling for an answer just said ?It was ok Hina-chan, I was going to go home when it started to rain and?.? He once again froze by Hinata`s next question

?So how did you like Sakura-chan`s kiss?? asked Hinata with an unexplainable look at her face

Naruto at this point was speechless, he did not know how to answer this question. But in his mind rose more questions like 

?how does Hina-chan know??
?what am I going to do??
?Oh shit, I`m in big trouble??
?what will I do??

As Naruto was trying to think of a good excuse, he was surprised when Hinata suddenly kissed him in the lips and whispered in his ear

?I`m so happy Naruto-kun, you chose me over Sakura-chan and proved that you love me.? Said Hinata

?Hina-chan, I`m sorry I? I?? said Naruto

?Don`t worry Naruto-kun, it`s not your fault, I know everything? assured Hinata 

Naruto and Hinata were both smiling in the rain, their love proven and once again overcame a difficulty.

?But you seem to liked that kiss with Sakura-chan?? teased Hinata

?I didn?t Hina-chan,? answered Naruto

?Hmp, as your punishment?..?said Hinata as she moved closer to Naruto as if she was about to kiss him

Naruto closed his eyes, preparing for the kiss when he felt Hinata grabbed his umbrella and then pushed him to the ground which made him soaking wet

?You will have to get home without an umbrella? said Hinata happily as she ran towards their home

?That`s not fair Hina-chan, come back here? Naruto said as he stood up and went after Hinata.

Both of them were smiling happily like having no concern in the world. Sora, Yasu and Kurenai just looked at the happy couple as Naruto tackled Hinata and both of them were on the ground, soaking wet and was laughing.


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

chapter 15


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 15

Sakura was walking through the streets, looking back at what she did last night, she felt quite ashamed and doesn`t know what she should do next. She reached Yodaime`s house, she was still unsure why she went there. She just thought to herself that she must apologize to both Naruto and Hinata personally. Before she could knock on the door, she heard voices in the backyard of the house. She went there and saw Naruto and Hinata sitting beside each other under a tree. Hinata resting her head on Naruto`s shoulder. Sora, Yasu and Kurenai were also there somewhat resting. I seemed all of them just finished some kind of training. Miki and Dango were close by playing. Sakura decided not to bother them and left saying to herself that she would just apologize some other time.

She continued her walk across town. The guilt she still felt was getting to her. She needed to talk to somebody about it. It was then that she reached Ino`s flower shop. She thought that if somebody was to know about it, it might as well be her best friend.

She entered the flower shop only to see Ino sulking in the shop`s counter. Sakura approached her to find out what`s wrong with her. She saw that her eyes were still red and watery as if she was crying the whole night.

?Ney, Ino-chan?why are you crying?? asked Sakura

?What are you saying billboard-forehead girl, I`m not crying? Ino said while rubbing her eyes trying to get rid of the tears

?Ino-pig,??said sakura angrily ?You know that we have been friends for a long time so there is no point in you trying to hide it from me??

Ino looked at her best friend and started to cry again. Then Ino told Sakura about how she found out that Shikamaru was now going out with Temari.

?But you don`t even like Shikamaru, don`t you Ino-chan?? said Sakura in a somewhat surprised tone

?Well, that`s what I thought too aswell, but in the past few weeks, all I can think about is that lazy bum, and then I decided that I was going to tell him about it? continued Ino

Sakura was dumbstrucked about how they`re situation are a lot a like.

?So, what did Shikamaru said after you told him?? asked a concerned Sakura

?I never got to told him? said Ino bowing her head in despair

?Then why are you so sad? said Sakura

?Well, I was about to tell him, when I accidentally saw him and Naruto in the jewelry shop. Shikamaru asked Naruto to help him picked up a special gift for someone.? Said Ino

?Then what happened?? again asked by Sakura

?I heard Shikamaru say something about how he likes the necklaces Naruto and Hinata wears. It`s like they are a part of each other. Then Naruto asked him who he`s going to give the gift to? continued Ino

?And, what did Shikamaru said? said Sakura anticipating Ino`s answer

?He said he was going to give it to Temari, they have been seeing each other since he became a jounin. He was planning on giving her an anniversary gift.? Said Ino as she cried again

As Sakura was trying to comfort Ino, they didn`t notice that Shino was already in the shop and was picking some flowers

?Oh, Shino-kun. Do you want me to wrap those flowers? Are you going to give them to somebody?? asked Ino as she wiped her tears and attended to her customer

?Shino looked at them, then handed the flowers to Ino and grabbed some money from his pocket.

?No thanks Ino, I just need the flowers to help some of my bugs to mate? said Shino in his usual weird voice

Sakura and Ino were both kind of surprise with Shino`s answer but both didn`t bother to ask him anymore

?Say, Shino-kun..? asked Sakura ?Aren`t you usually with Kiba-kun??

?Kiba is probably in our former training ground still sulking? said Shino

?Sulking? why?? asked Ino

?A few days ago he challenge Naruto in a duel claiming that if he beats him he will become Hinata`s new boyfriend? started Shino

Sakura and Ino just stood there and listened to Shino explaining

?Naruto tried to talk his way out of it, but before he could explain Kiba gave Akamaru some food pills and ate some as well, then he attacked Naruto with his Garouga. The attack accumulated a lot of dust which scattered in the training grounds. When the dust settled, there stood Naruto in front of an already unconscious Kiba and Akamaru? said Shino

?Really?? said Ino who was now trying to forget about Shikamaru

?Kiba was almost untouchable during the chuunin exam, and he beat almost everybody there, and you`re telling us Naruto beat the crap out of him with out even breaking a sweat? said Sakura 

?Yes, and if Naruto is now this good, it would be no surprise that Hinata will be aswell. If you ask me those two will be the ones to watch out for in the jounin exams.? Said Shino as he walked out the shop.
.
.
.
Mean while Team Gai were having a training session. Lee have long forgotten about his obsession with Sakura and was now trying to impress Tenten. Too bad for him that Tenten only has eyes for the Hyuuga prodigy.

?Ten-ten-chan, why wouldn`t you go out with me?? pleaded Lee

?Lee, I told you already I like Neji-kun? said Ten-ten

?Ok then Neji, I challenge you to a duel, whoever wins takes Tenten out to dinner tonight? shouted Lee

To Lee`s surprise Neji has already left, and then he turned to Ten-ten and said

?Well Ten-ten-chan, it seems Neji has already accepted defeat, it means we can finally have our date? said Lee

But to his surprise again Ten-ten left as well leaving him all alone. Then a smoke appeared and Gai came out of it with his signature pose

?Lee, why are you here all alone and sad. Where is your power of youth?? asked Gai

Lee, just made puppy dog eyes and started to run towards Gai shouting

?Gai-sensei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

chapter 16 (kinda short but you will end up thinking)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 16

Naruto and Sora were sparring in the backyard of Yodaime`s house while Hinata, Yasu and Kurenai watched.

?Naruto!, you have to concentrate and use your chakra along with the demon fox`s chakra. That is the only way the new jutsu is going to work? shouted Yasu

?I know Yasu-san, but it`s hard? said Naruto as he was trying to manipulate two different chakra in his hands. In his left was blue chakra while on his right he was concentrating red chakra.

Sora continued on attacking Naruto with her taijutsu until she delivered a kick to Naruto while he was to trying to manipulate the chakra.

?Ok, little bro, I think we should rest for a while? said sora as she offered her hand to help Naruto

All five of them including Miki and Dango who was playing sat under a big tree in the yard and ate some of the snacks Yasu and Hinata had prepared earlier.

?Ney Hinata-chan, did Naruto thought you anything about the ten principles?? asked Sora

?Hai, Onee-chan, I`m now able to use six of the ten principles, while Naruto-kun is able to use seven of them? started Hinata

?May I ask, what are these principles you are talking about?? asked Kurenai

?Well, in Shino-tsu-hiko and Shino-to-be, there are ten principles that can be attained when you have mastered your respected taijutsu. The first is Intention, second is Consciousness, third is Awakening, fourth is Firmness, fifth is Balance, sixth is Protection, seventh is Destruction, eight is Discovery, ninth is Creation and the last is Desire.? Explained Sora

?In using a principle, you must first use all the principle under it before you could use a certain principle.? Said Naruto

?Yes, Naruto used the seventh principle to defeat Kisame without even realizing he used the other principles? said Yasu

?I`m wondering, why is desire the last principle??asked Kurenai

?Well, in western folklore, it was said that the strongest God was the Guardian of Desire Lucied, he was a wolf with an surpassed power. But when he grants his power to those who are worthy, whether it is good or bad defends entirely on the person`s desires, that`s why the Kaze incorporated it in their taijutsu? said Sora 

As they were eating, Naruto got to thinking and asked something to Yasu

?Yasu-san, why did you teach me such a weird jutsu?, I mean it needs two different chakra to use it but it is used for melee attack right??

?Well, Naruto you are the only I know who have and can use two different chakra, and besides it will give you an element of surprise if you use it in battle because it is not a jutsu you are a customed to using.? Explained Sora

?Look at Hinata, she has already mastered the Bloodline seal no jutsu and the chakra blast no justu. Before I teach both of you the Tsubasa no justu, you must first master the Masamune no jutsu? said Yasu

?Really, you`re going to teach us another one,? said naruto as he stood up and focused the two different chakra in his hands and slammed then together to form a sword made of pure chakra. But he was unable to maintain it.

?Naruto remember that the Masamune no justu is a very powerful justu, when completed it will be stronger than anything and be able to slash through anything. In theory nothing will be able to stop it? said Yasu

?Yeah, but I have this weird feeling that with each passing day, I am able to control the Kyuubi`s chakra more and more? said Naruto

?It just proves that you`re getting stronger Naruto? said Sora as she grabbed Naruto`s head and put it into a headlock.

Naruto tried hard to escape as Sora squeezed harder. Hinata and the others just laughed as the two siblings were teasing each other.
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile inside Naruto

?I am getting weaker, I must get out of this body while I still can before it`s too late? said Kyuubi
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile in the hospital, a certain Uchiha wakes up to see himself bandaged up??.


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

ok here`s my kinda like dictionary


Rinko (Bloodlimit of controlling winds, thinking anti-naruto, She`s childish)

Nadare (Damwren`s own Character but I`m using him Earth elemental with super strength)

Ogami (Paper manipulation, Probably strongest character I made after leader likes Icha Icha paradise)

Akira (Attaches people`s body parts to his own, He has 2 different blood limit eyes)

Leader + 1 last member I`m keeping a secret 



Ok as for my newest chapter here are some few explanations


1.	Intention - putting yourself into s state of mind to do something
2.	Consciousness ? after Intention you must be aware of what you are intending to do
3.	Awakening ? to awaken your hidden power to perform your Intention
4.	Firmness ? after Awakening you must be able to control the new found strength you have
5.	Balance ? you must understand how to Balance your new power (goes together with Firmness)

Ok this are the conditions you must have in the principles, here are the rest

6.	Protection ? putting your whole power into protecting something
7.	Destruction - putting your whole power into destroying something
8.	Discovery - putting your whole power into discovering  something
9.	Creation - putting your whole power into creating something
10.	Desire ? it`s a secret





I also introduced four new jutsu namely

1.	Bloodline limit seal no justu
2.	Chakra blast no justu
3.	Masamune no justu
4.	Tsubasa no justu



So? give me your thoughts about these things


----------



## Vhear (Nov 16, 2006)

So far so good, especially like the last part in Chapter 15:


> ?Lee, why are you here all alone and sad. Where is your power of youth?? asked Gai.
> Lee, just made puppy dog eyes and started to run towards Gai shouting.
> ?Gai-sensei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?



This part was amusing especially with Lee and Gai continuelly going on about the power of Youth. Good cliffy with the part about the Kyuubi and him wanting to get out of Naruto.

*Jutsus* Don't really have a problem with the jutsus except that some of them seem overpowered (or just really really powerful compared to what the other characters in the story have at the time) like the Masamune no jutsu, can't say anything about the Tsubasa no jutsu as your keeping it a secret for now. The bloodline limit seal no jutsu what does it really do?, from the name of it I'm guessing it seals a person bloodline limit; similiar to the one that the Hyuuga's use and something similiar to the one used by Kurenai in one of the newer anime episodes. It's hard coming up with jutsus but it might be better to also give the pros and cons to them in sort of dictionary post that you just did. 

Won't say anything about the characters that you posted as there's not much info on them. About the 10 principles, how can the 8 and 9 principles be part of taijutsu? Discovery and Creation, just having a hard time thinking how these can be part. A better explaination might do the trick.


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 16, 2006)

So far I'm liking the chapters.

Quite a number of broken hearts on chapter 15. The Lee-Gai scene was priceless.

As for the cliffhanger in chapter 16...

*Spoiler*: __ 




I guess Kyuubi will try tricking Naruto to get his mind unstable, raising the chances of him taking control over Naruto's actions, and will prepare himself for a scenario in which Akatsuki will try to extract him from Naruto's body, so he can manage a way to get free and exact his revenge against the village and close people of both the one who sealed him and the one who keeps him imprisoned.




Looking forward to see Sasuke's mission report and the re-encounter between Naruto and Kakashi in the next chapters, and the Jounin exams as well.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 16, 2006)

bravo on the new chap im wondering how these will b used in a fight


----------



## Cmac (Nov 16, 2006)

the was good hope you post soon. i don't know why some one said it brock a couple hearts thought. it aslo seems that your changing a few things about this story because in the third chapter of twice shy it said Ino and Shikamaru are a couple ANd she was falling for him.could you explain that?


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 16, 2006)

no offence but you spelt yondaime wrong.i think his real name is                  Arashi Uzamaki.i don't really know.....ask Brant Kogasu..............


AUSOME UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!reps for you!


----------



## Vhear (Nov 16, 2006)

NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> no offence but you spelt yondaime wrong.i think his real name is                  Arashi Uzamaki.



Yondaime is not incorrect as it basically means the 4th. Got this off some other post in the forum:



			
				Arcanis said:
			
		

> those aren't their names, it means like "the first", "the second", etc.
> 
> sho(one or first)- daime(it's like making it and adjective)
> ni(two)- daime
> ...



Arashi is the first name of the Fourth, no one really knows the last name except the owner....but I do keep on hearing Kazama alot for some reason.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice Update!!!!  Keep it going!!!!

I was just wondering, NaruHina26, have you read Hands of Destiny?  That story is like the biggest rival against Two Halves/Twice Shy IMO.

If you haven't, read it...its great!


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Nov 16, 2006)

yo whats up man? just read this (been readin the originals) i personnally have enjoyed every minute of this! i read it all within the last hour and a half- two hours and i think that you did betret then Dame~Wren did with it in the first place ^^  anyways keep up the good work and ill probly post here every day now...


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

Vhear said:


> So far so good, especially like the last part in Chapter 15:
> 
> 
> This part was amusing especially with Lee and Gai continuelly going on about the power of Youth. Good cliffy with the part about the Kyuubi and him wanting to get out of Naruto.
> ...



Well if I told you about how to use 8 and 9 then I`m going to spoil a huge part of the story, I kinda overpowered some jutsu because they`ll need it after the jounin exams, remember I overpowered some akatsuki members as well, wait until Sasuke tells the report next chapter, the Kyuubi-Naruto part you will have to wait because Kakashi will be the key there for a big plot twist, I gave most characters some good new jutsu to even up the odds because they`ll need to show something for the big fight right, I`ll be trying to post another chapter later, hopefully anyway thanls for the reputaions you gave me as well as the the nice comments. Thanks


Anyway like my new Sigs?? Hinata in a kimono


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Nov 16, 2006)

makes me wish i were a lucky anime character........Damn....


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 16, 2006)

haha I`ll rep you for that comment


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks man, but im just bein honest. Hinata is the all time best Famale Naruto character!


----------



## Thelow (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice update. I read Two Halves a long time ago and was very upset when Twice Shy was discontinued, so its very pleasing to see someone try to finish the story.

Btw your Sigs are great.


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 17, 2006)

ok everyone`s heres the next chapter 17 hehe I`ll be leaving another cliffhanger here   



*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 17

News of Sasuke regaining consciousness quickly spread through the ranks of the Konoha shinobi`s. A lot of old friends have already visited him. A few visits accompanied with gifts and flowers from his fangirls here and there. But for the Uchiha, there is only one person he wants to see and be able to talk to. Being almost half dead and carrying a unconscious Kakashi, during his journey to escape Ogami he got to thinking about a certain kunoichi that confessed her love for him. What kept him going to reach Konoha was not the urgency of saving both Kakashi and his own life, but the truth that he wanted to see that kunoichi again and tell her how he felt about her.

It has been two days since Sasuke regain consciousness. Naruto was not able to come and visit him because he was too busy perfecting the new jutsu Yasu  have just thought him, but finally he has mastered it to the amazement of everyone who knows about it. Naruto, Hinata and Sora were now in the hospital to visit Sasuke when they saw a certain pink-haired Kunoichi stading in front of Sasuke`s room as if having doubts entering it.

?Oi, Sakura-chan, what are you doing there, why don`t you go in?? shouted Naruto

Sakura who was startled by Naruto scrambled to pick herself up, she could not say anything to Naruto as she still remembered what happened to them that night.

?Naruto-kun, gomena?.? Sakura said before she was cut-off by Naruto

?Don`t worry about it Sakura-chan, I know Sasuke-temme will be glad to see you? said Naruto with his usual grin

Sakura understood what Naruto was trying to say to her, she knew that he have already forgiven her for what she done. But she still could not face Hinata who was standing behind Naruto.

As they entered the room they saw that Sasuke was talking to Tsunade about something

?OI baa-chan, what are you doing here? said Naruto before he was smacked in the head by an angry Hokage

?Naruto how many time will I have to tell you to stop calling me that? said Tsunade before she look at Shizune and said

?Shizune, I want you to go outside and guard the door, no one is allowed to enter understood??

?Hai, Hokage-sama? said Shizune as she left the room and closed the door

?Now?? continued Tsunade ?I know that this concerns Naruto, Hinata, and Sora, but I don`t think we should involve Sakura in this?

?Hokage-sama, I want Sakura to be here? said  Sasuke as he tried to sit 

Sakura smiled and blushed. She no longer over reacted upon Sasuke thinking about her. Hinata thought that she has reached a new level of maturity after what happened to Naruto and her.

?Very well then, Sasuke can you tell us what happened to you ans Kakashi? said Tasunade
.
.
.
.
.
?I`m sorry that you have to die? said Ogami as his face turned very serious

Kakashi jumped away from him while grabbing a kunai from his pouch. Sasuke took out some shuriken as well. Both of them where battle ready but they were caught off guard by Ogami`s style of attack.

Ogami brought out a small book and threw it towards the direction of Kakashi and Sasuke. Suddenly the the pages of the book flew into different direction. The pages became as sharp as swords, they cut through the trees ripping apart everything that they came into contact with. As the dust settled, both Kakashi and Sasuke were bloodied and filled with cuts.

?This guy is really strong? said Kakashi as he removed a paper that was embedded in his arm.

?Your right Kakashi-sensei? said Sasuke as he started to charge up his chidori

?I guess we have no choice? said Kakashi ad he started his preparations for his raikiri

As lighting-like chakra appeared on both they`re arms Ogami was getting amused seeing the sharingan in Sasuke`s eyes.

?So he is Itachi`s brother, hahaha this will be fun? said Ogami to himself

?Sasuke you hit him straight while I hit him from the side, with luck at least one of us will be able to hit him? said Kakashi as his raikiri reach it`s full power

?All right? said Sasuke as his chidori reached it`s full power

Sasuke rush straight towards Ogami at full speed while Kakashi  approached him from the left. Ogami was just standing there looking somewhat amuzed.

Just before both Kakashi`s Raikiri and Sasuke`s Chidori hit, a wall of paper covered the place were Ogami was standing. It blocked both the Raikiri and the Chidori at the same time.

Just as Sasuke was backing off, the wall of paper started to extend and caught his arm. The paper tightened until it broke the whole of his left arm.

?Aaaaaaaahhhhhhh? Sasuke screamed in pain as his whole left arm was being crushed by the paper.

?Sasuke? said a now very concerned Kakashi 

?Don`t worry about him, both of you will end up in the same place anyway? said Ogami as paper started coming out of his sleeve into his hand to form a sword.

Kakashi was unable to move due to the paper covering his feet, it prevented him from escaping

?Now you DIE!!!? shouted Ogami
.
.
.


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 17, 2006)

I`m sorry but I`m leaving you guys a big cliffhanger again haha like it??

anyway look at my new sigs they`re great I promise you


*P.S. I DON`T WANT ANY DELETED POST OK*


----------



## Katonshadow (Nov 17, 2006)

hi, great fic, i read both to halves and what the creator of them both(cant remember her name) did on twice shy, I must confess that at first I was a bit worried that you may not have been able to keep the fic as she would have but I was wrong, ad I commend you for doing such a great job. Whens the next update?


----------



## Morcalivan7 (Nov 17, 2006)

Not really a cliffhanger, I doubt any of us think they're about to die.  Really though, for some reason I just want that fight scene to end asap so that Naruto and Hinata can start the jounins. Anything involving Sasuke has always been a bore in the series, manga, anime or fiction.


----------



## Katonshadow (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree with you Morcalivan.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 17, 2006)

yea sasuke is just some1 who really gets in da way like sakura


----------



## Rashman (Nov 17, 2006)

nice fanfic you got there naruhina26 ^__^


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Nov 17, 2006)

do you post daily?? or multiple times or weekly or what? oh yea and great post btw


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 17, 2006)

narhina26 the pic of naruto messin with hinatas short and riding it up her stomach is SO cute.............i wish i  was hinata haha,.............\\\\


 BTW update me love cliff hangers


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 17, 2006)

NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> narhina26 the pic of naruto messin with hinatas short and riding it up her stomach is SO cute.............i wish i  was hinata haha,.............\\\\
> 
> 
> BTW update me love cliff hangers



Fangurl i will go ahead and assume you mean the second sig, the isn't this the cutest thing' spoiler tag sig. IN any case i agree with you. I have seen some cute little hinata and naruto signatures in my time but this one is adorable...(Man, i sound like my mum or sister when they see a new baby or something)  

Anyways these are 3 great new updates my friend, and this little development where Sasuke needs to confess his love to sakura...who is feeling guilty after kissing naruto is amusing. But i guess i agree with the above about sasuke just getting in the way. I to am looking forward to seeing naruto and hinata being put in a group with 3 others but blah this is just story now and i guess i shall have to wait. 
Nice job naruhina.

I do however have a few questions. When you posted this thread i re-read all of your chapters and started to see something. In Twice shy by damewren or whoever   she mentioned that shikamaru wasn't a jounin because he was to busy being worked as a academy instructor. However you mention that Shika is a jounin on team Gai with neji, lee, tenten and sasuke. Also in the origional Wren works it that neji tells Hinata that team gai were placed with 2 other chuunins for their jounin exam. I think it says something about them not knowing either of them. Here however the jounin team is...Lee, Neji, Tenten, Sasuke and Shika. I'm curious was this a simple mistake or just something you wished to change about the story?

Anyways great updates and good luck with all future updates.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 17, 2006)

great awesome updates keep it up!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice update, keep it up!! 

I was wondering though...when does this SasuSaku development start?  Did I miss something...nope! I read every chapter! *Waits fo an explanation*...


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 18, 2006)

you`ll see,Sasusaku will play an important part in the plot, anyway the reason why I`m developing sasuke is because I`m not planning on Naruto and Hinata killing every akatsuki, some minor characters must also have kills of their own, and I just got so inspired that`s why I posted 3 chapters in 2 days. I`ll be posting a new one in 2 or 3 days

Isn`t my sig so cute


OMG who neg-rep me


----------



## fangurl (Nov 18, 2006)

naruhina26, your new chapters are good! just keep it up. typo errors have diminshed although there are inconsistencies in verb tenses. (aside from inconsistencies in some shinobi levels with damewrens' in 2 halves).

points i like with your new chapters are 1. you're creativity in coming up with new jutsus 2. sasuke isnt evil 3. shikamaru is with temari (im biased, im a shikatem fan) 4.you place importance on minor characters

hope kakashi's role would be a pivotal one in your story. 

keep up the good...nay...GREAT work!


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Nov 18, 2006)

are you sur you cant make those 2-3 days into 1min-30 seconds without compromising any of your work and quality?


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Nov 19, 2006)

naruhina26:  Like everybody here I love your updates, I can't wait to see Naruto and Hinata use the new jutsus.  The part with Lee and Ten Ten was really funny, and Lee yelling Gai-Sensei was hilarious.  I kinda like that Sasuke is getting more involved.  Keep up the great work.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 19, 2006)

great work i was wondering if you dun stary from the storyline you know like when r the jonin exams coming????


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 19, 2006)

Well the jounin exams are actually the part 2 of the story, in part 1 which is the story now will end in a big and i mean BIG TWIST


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 19, 2006)

If you make Naruto and Hinata break up, be aware I will hate you forever.


----------



## Morcalivan7 (Nov 19, 2006)

Ya know, if Hinabi dies, Hiashi really has no other option than to accept Hinata. He doesn't seem like someone who would want another kid.


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 20, 2006)

*BAD NEWS*

HEY guys, I don`t think I will be able to post a new chapter for 1 whole week because there will be a sports fest in our course and I`ll be playing center for our team, i`m sorry guys but I promise to make it up to you by posting 3 or maybe 4 chapters when the games are over so please don`t be angry with me


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 20, 2006)

k np man just win win win


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 20, 2006)

like my new avatar?


----------



## Maracunator (Nov 20, 2006)

I like it, it's the kind of happy scene that could happen after dealing with both Akatsuki and Orochimaru and months after becoming a couple.

Is there a site with more beach-themed pics of Naruto and Hinata?

BTW, did you take that screenshot of Enma Ai or did you find it? Can't help noticing the subtitles in Spanish.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 20, 2006)

hey when u come back brong home the cup! and u should have naruto and hinata have a romantic honeymoon!!!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 20, 2006)

LOL I thought you were a chick!!

Tear em down!!!


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 22, 2006)

Well,  I did, with 10 points 15 boards and 5 blocks


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 22, 2006)

congratz update soon?


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, we`ll have a break in 2 days, I`ll be posting about 2 or 3 chapters then


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 22, 2006)

l thx i kno they will b good


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 22, 2006)

of couse they will be awesome!!!!


----------



## Cmac (Nov 24, 2006)

*WOW*...im back. i just went threw some time vortex it was asome. any way i just finshed caching up and your doing great sooo far keep up the good work. I just got a crazy idea (i know your not gonna use it...but)why dont you make flesh eating ninja................................................................................................................................ ...................................................................................................i'll like to say flesh eating ninja are not real in any way shape or form,they do not exiced. (HELP THEY GOT ME DON'T LISTEN TO MY LAST SENTECE THERE REAL SEND THE ANBU or pirates)


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 24, 2006)

Awesome. I wish I would have read this sooner. (Two Halves took me so long to get through)


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 25, 2006)

lol it took me the whole summer to get through two halves cause i was so lazy and i'm a slow reader!


----------



## Cmac (Nov 25, 2006)

techniclly it only took me a whole day to read twice shy because .......well when i read things i get lost in them (and just so you know the flesh eating ninja are looking for you all so .........................wach out. gatlink guns work best)


----------



## Cmac (Nov 25, 2006)

im just gonna put this on here to clarify things with there peaple who don't like the show because they add things and those who are on this thread and don't like naruhina(you wouldent be reading this if you weren't but still.)Any way, the animators (i'm preaty shur of this)can't just add things to the naruto show with out its creater consent(or another big word)so they can't add things if he dosen't want it there. I'm poitive they made the filler ark so naruto can build relashion ships with the remaning 9 rookies(because you barly see them exepte in chunnin examie).so look at it this way the show gives use hints to some things puts other things on a trail or line to point things in one direction and a look in to thinks that happened in between.so the naruhina moments where ment to be.and to put teams 7's relationship it's exactilly like the three legondary's.So naruto,sakura,and sasuke act,respont,and treat eachother like there mentores.*naruto and hinata for life!*



     i'll like to take a vote of who thinks they should kill orochimaru in the manga.me want him dead for two resone 1). one he's emo,gay and just plain annoying,just like naraku in inuasha.2).i just don't like it when a villian is around for the whole seires and then dies a weak death,i like it more if he's around for a short while and the *WAM!* dramtic cool death (you got to adnit looking at other shows).


 sorry for taking up space just had to fume for a bit gives you something to think about while you wait for the next post.post soon and i would like to hear other peaples thoughts.*ZOMBIES!*


----------



## coondawger (Nov 25, 2006)

thanksc for starting this dude and good luck im reading them soon.


----------



## Cmac (Nov 26, 2006)

man.....i ranted and no one resonded.......crud.       it just trying to make conversation while we wait for the next chapter...sorry


----------



## NARUXHINAFREAK (Nov 26, 2006)

*Newbie*

I am new to this but i have read the work by damewren and this twice shy and i love it. Plus it is good to talk about something to pass the time for the next chapter.


----------



## NARUXHINAFREAK (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey cmac i like your rantand it does seem like kishimoto will have naruto and hinata together somewhere in the future. I want orochimaru to die when sasuke is done with him. Nothing sick but when orochimaru is done training him and he is of no use.

The manga doesn't show much of what is going on with the team and i don't mind the fillers because, more naruto for me. Plus love the naruhina filler episodes.


----------



## Cmac (Nov 26, 2006)

*THANK YOU!*


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 26, 2006)

*HAZZAH!!!!!!!!! I LIKE WHEN PEOPLES RANT! PEOPLE WHO RANT SPEAK WHATS ON THEIR MIND!!!!!!*

*   HAZZAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UPDATE!*




*         KILLER MONKIES ATTACK!!!!!!!*


----------



## coondawger (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah i like it and cant wait intell the next chapter, why dont ya check mine out called the five, i think ya will like it let me know what ya think.


----------



## Fan of Naruto and Hinata (Nov 27, 2006)

I've recently read "Two Halves", Twice Shy" and what is currently in this continuation.

I must say, I've enjoyed it.  It seems to flow on from what DameWren wrote.

Your doing a great job.


----------



## Fan of Naruto and Hinata (Nov 27, 2006)

WHAT!  FLESH EATING ZOMBIES AND KILLER MONKEYS I'VE GOT TO GET OUT OF HERE.

Yippee, a forest, I can hide in there until someone arrives to take care of them...Or at least until Cmac and NarutoFanGurl911 finish them off.


----------



## coondawger (Nov 27, 2006)

cool, well has any one read THE FIVE!!! i wrote it and i think it is really good but would like to know what ya think.


----------



## Fan of Naruto and Hinata (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't worry coondawger, I'll read it and give you my opinion


----------



## coondawger (Nov 27, 2006)

ok thanks. its a little legnthy but i think ya will like it. and thanks


----------



## Cmac (Nov 27, 2006)

(turning in to caveman)where next post.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 27, 2006)

you guyz stop spamming and duble posting, and uh Cmac nice thinking ok but uh the reasons bout the fillers, they are only there cause the manga has to be super ahead so the fillers are basically buying time for the manga that's why they are called "FILLers"....AND STOP WITH THE SPAM AND DUBLE POSTING!!!!!


----------



## Cmac (Nov 27, 2006)

i'll stop spaming (some how i think we had this talk before)but you got to admit even if there fillers they do help naruto make connetions to the other teams.also they could not have put what was in them unless they had the perision(i'm not sher if narutos creater works with them or just looks over there shoulder and tell them what to do).and there are a lot of naruhina moments in the fillers and that does point to something.i aslo want to think what naruhina26 thinks on this because 1. this is there thread. and 2. i'll like to see what another big naruhina fan thinks.and sorry again for all the spamming i was bored and like i said before i like ranting. this is the proboly the last time i write something like this on here unless i got permison.amuse


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey guys I`m sorry I`m not been able to update a while, it`s because I`m been so busy, we are now 4-0 in our basketball team and we have 2 matches tomorrow, plus we have a volleyball match the day after that, oh man I have a busy week, I`ll be able to post at least one chapter maybe tomorrow or the next day if I`m no to tired, again I`m sorry


----------



## coondawger (Nov 28, 2006)

Well i cant wait intell you have the next chapter, i have started one called the future hokage. a story about narutoxhinata and i think ya will like it but i would like to know what ya think. thank ya.


----------



## coondawger (Nov 29, 2006)

hey when ar eyou going to post again?


----------



## kithicdame (Nov 29, 2006)

just want to say thank you for continuing the fic! i totally love it! cant wait for the next chapter...


----------



## coondawger (Nov 29, 2006)

ya should check out my story called the future hokage i think ya would love it.


----------



## kithicdame (Nov 29, 2006)

i already did! it's ok i guess...can't decide yet...i need more chapters to read! keep it up!


----------



## coondawger (Nov 29, 2006)

ok thanks well ill try and get more up soon, but what did you think about the first two?


----------



## kithicdame (Nov 29, 2006)

it's ok...but im still a bit confused of what happened...or what is going on...

just to clarify...sasuke is dead is that it? and how old are they now? maybe you will explain it on the next chapters...so that's why im still undecided whether i like it or not... coz im a bit confused... 

just keep updating...


----------



## coondawger (Nov 29, 2006)

ok i will clearfly that they are 18 and yes sauske is dead!! in the next chapter i will tell more about it ok. thanks


----------



## kithicdame (Nov 29, 2006)

no problem!


----------



## Cmac (Nov 29, 2006)

please don't talk about other fanfics in another thread(i know i was already yelled at for it).if you want to talk do it on your own thread(man i'm sounding like my parents)


----------



## kithicdame (Nov 29, 2006)

umm sorry about this! wont happen again!


----------



## coondawger (Nov 29, 2006)

yeah sorry but hey check it out ok!!


----------



## abichan (Nov 29, 2006)

im new here and i was wondering if any one could tell me how to put my fanfics on the forums! im desprate and ive already written the first 5 chapters in my story! please i need help!!!!


----------



## coondawger (Nov 29, 2006)

well on the first page you pick new thread, and what i do is put my story on word then copy it and paste it on the new thread thing and then do the same with the next chapters exept on the same thread and you pic kpost replie instead, i hope i have been helpfull.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 30, 2006)

coondawger just to tell u that u tripled post by accident i can tell if u would somehow delete it plz and uh Cmac congrats on learning NOT to spam good for you and others learn from Cmac, not to spam i noe ur noobs but noobs who learn r not noobs(omg ur rite i'm sounding like my parents and weird quote)


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 30, 2006)

yea itachi its good if i triple post on my own topic if it has updates right


----------



## coondawger (Nov 30, 2006)

hey sorry my computer, was messing up and i only pushed it once but it kep saying that i had to wait. and i dont know how to delete them.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 30, 2006)

well they got deleted anyways, if u have to, go to edit under ur post and there is a delete button there and just delete the post. and  naruhina26 common and update soon. this is gonna take some time because u have basketball no?


----------



## coondawger (Dec 1, 2006)

ok thanks dude.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 1, 2006)

yea he has basket ball volleyball n other sports not to bag on u playin volleyball but wut man plays volleyball n if ur a girl my bad


----------



## coondawger (Dec 1, 2006)

i like volleyball be we dont have a team here in arkansas.


----------



## Mute thunder (Dec 1, 2006)

lilchaos(2nd_itachi) said:


> yea he has basket ball volleyball n other sports not to bag on u playin volleyball but wut man plays volleyball n if ur a girl my bad


 volleyball is quite fun if the teams are good and even. Even if ur a man


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 1, 2006)

This is really good but i'm only on chapter 7


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 1, 2006)

Chidoriblade said:


> This is really good but i'm only on chapter 7



uh do we really need to know that?


----------



## Cmac (Dec 1, 2006)

hey how long has it been since the last post? i'll check if the next chapters up every now and then but im lazy so if you need me ill be browsing around fanfiction.net. :rofl


----------



## coondawger (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah i think ti has been awhile , we need more dude!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Maracunator (Dec 2, 2006)

People, I think it's better to wait for the next update without asking every now and then "when will you get it ready?".

After all, all people who are into hobbies related to the Internet have things to do in the real world, NaruHina26 doesn't seem to be an exception to that rule, so let's wait for the next update without putting pressure on him.


----------



## abichan (Dec 3, 2006)

hey! thanks alot coondawger! you have helped alot, and now i am ready to share it! my fanfic is titled: _i shall name it my first naruhina project_
and yea i know its a completely idiotic name but i couldnt think of anything better...so i hope you enjoy it! and thank you again!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey NaruHina,  when will there b an update?


----------



## coondawger (Dec 4, 2006)

ok thanks dude ill check it out. and i agree it is hard to update all the time i just updateed mine called the future hokage and it takes me like 3 days to do a chapter, so i guss he or she must be really busy but when they do, do it i bet it will be worth the wait!!


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey guys I apologize for being so late, my body is just aching because we just won the championship, man after that we had an outing to celebrate it so I just haven`t got aby time to write the chapters in word yet (BTW my body is still aching) I promiz to try to type tomorrow BUT WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS YAHOO!!


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 4, 2006)

some one has been neg-repping me in my chapters


----------



## NARUXHINAFREAK (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey good job man. No need to post the story until ur well and relaxed.


----------



## Vhear (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats on winning the championship


----------



## Katonshadow (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice job winning championship, just please post up next chapter soon


----------



## coondawger (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah good job dude. dont rush it, hey have you had time to check out mine? the future hokage?


----------



## Cmac (Dec 5, 2006)

i'm gonna start watching this thread and make sheer if no one talks about there own thread thats call spamming:  (i think)


----------



## coondawger (Dec 6, 2006)

yeah my bad! lol


----------



## kYdizzle (Dec 6, 2006)

NICE FIC DUDE 

Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey guys thanks for all reps you gave me, but you do know that the rep you give doesn`t count when you don`t have 50 + posts, anyway thanks again, I`ll be posting a chapter in a few hours, and maybe another one in two days, I know this is so overdue but I`ll be making up for it because our christmas vacation is coming soon anyway thanks


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 7, 2006)

This is so very late sorry guys

chapter 18


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 18

?Now you DIE!!!!!?

Just as Ogami was about to deliver the finishing blow to Kakashi, a huge ball of fire started to head Ogami`s way. He easily avoided the fire ball which came from Sasuke`s direction. With his left arm broken, Sasuke performed a few more Katon to burn the surroundings and all the paper he could see.

?Let`s see if you can still use any of those paper of yours? said Sasuke 

?Good job Sasuke? said Kakashi as he stood up and went beside Sasuke

As the two tried to regain their postures, they heard a loud and sadistic laugh

*Laughs* ?Did you really think that some puny fire is going to stop my attack? said Ogami

As he was saying this, a figure arose from the fire that Sasuke created, It was a figure of a Golem made of paper. It started to attack both Sasuke and Kakashi stretching out both of  it`s arms. Sasuke and Kakashi moved into different directions trying to confuse the giant. Sasuke performed more katons in the hope of burning the huge giant. Kakashi on the other hand surveyed the surroundings trying to find the best escape route. He knows that they are in a big disadvantage right now. He also looked at Ogami who was standing a few feet behing the giant. 

?How is controlling that giant, I can`t see any strings anywhere, damn it, we`re going to die if this goes on? said Kakashi

Ogami saw Kakashi looking at him and smiled at him while throwing a paper that made another cut on Kakashi`s face.

Kakashi was stopped in his tracks after the attack by Ogami, he then charged at Ogami holding a kunai in each hand. Ogami once again brought out his sword and slashed Kakashi. 

Kakashi then became a log, Ogami seemed happy as if he knew what was going to happen. He then turned around and saw Kakashi and Sasuke running at full speed at the opposite direction.

?It seems that the rats have found a way to escape me? said Ogami
.
.
.
.


Kakashi and Sasuke were jumping through the trees, Sasuke was holding his broken left arm, while Kakashi looked backed to see if they were being followed.

?Sasuke, hows your arm?? asked Kakashi  

?It`s nothing I`ll live?..? said Sasuke but before he could finish what he was going to say, he stopped when he saw Ogami coming out of nowhere slashing Kakashi across the chest with his sword

?Kakashi-sensei!!!!!!!!!!? shouted Sasuke

*laughs hysterically* ?So this is the great Hatake Kakashi, I expected better from him? said Ogami

?Why you, Sasuke charged his Chidori and attacked Ogami only to be blocked by Ogami`s paper barrier

?You have no chance of beating me child? said Ogami, not knowing that the chidori was slowly penetrating the barrier he have created.

Ogami was caught off guard when the chidori went through his barrier and hit his left arm. But the chidori was already too weak and it did nothing but damaged Ogami`s cloak. As Sasuke fell to the ground out of exhaustion, Ogami came close to him and said?

?This is amusing, you are the first person to ever break through my paper barrier, well I wouldn`t really expect anything less from Itachi`s brother? 
Sasuke was still lying on the ground a few feet away from the unconscious Kakashi

?I can`t really kill you because that would make Itachi`s plan worthless after all this years, so I`ll just be letting both of you live for now, but I want you to get stronger so you can be a more worthy opponent and a very useful???..? said Ogami

Sasuke was not able to hear the rest of what Ogami was saying because he collapsed
.
.
.
.
When Sasuke regain consciousness, he stood up and treated Kakashi`s injuries. Both of them were badly wounded and it would take a full day to reach Konoha, so he carried Kakashi on his back and started their trip back.

?Hopefully, we won`t encounter any enemies.? Said Sasuke as he slowly jumped from tree to tree
.
.
.
.

.
.
?And that`s when the Anbu`s saw you just outside the Villages` gates, am I right? asked Tsunade

Sasuke just nodded as he still felt the pain of his broken arm

?Ogami, seeing what he has done to both you and Kakashi, we can assume that he is in a higher league than Shiraku, Nadare, Kisame or even Itachi? Said Sora

?Ney, Nee-chan, can we beat some one like that?? said Naruto

Everyone was surprised upon hearing Naruto`s reaction

?Of course Naruto, once you mastered those new jutsu`s, there will be no one who will be able to beat you right Hinata-chan?? said Sora

Hinata seeing that Sora was trying to cheer up Naruto just sadi ?Hai, Onee-chan, don`t worry about it Naruto-kun?

After all of them have left, Sakura still sat beside Sasuke`s bed insisting that she would be the one to take care of him. As Sakura was pealing some apple, Sasuke sat up his bed and held Sakura`s hand

?Sakura, I want to tell you some thing????
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile on the other room, the window opened and there appeared Sora. She looked down on the bandaged up man lying on the bed.

?Kakashi,??

.
.
.
..
Meanwhile, inside of Naruto

?The time is fast approaching, it will be my last to chance to get out of here or I will????


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey guys I know I`m late so I`m trying to make up for it, try reading this fanfic so that all of your anger dissappears




Oh Yeah and I edited my Sig, Look at the spoiler tags You`ll melt in your seat


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 7, 2006)

LOL why are you up so late/early?  And don't let Sakura get with Sasuke....please?  I dont like Sasuke...Sakura is too good for him...NaruSaku is much better.  Let Sakura reject him!!!  YEA!!


----------



## Vhear (Dec 7, 2006)

Not going to happen, the NaruSaku part, in this story. The story is a NaruHina fanfic. I do see your point that Sakura is too good for him, Sasuke is a jackass for his stupidity and revenge.

Nice job with the chapter naruhina26. Second time ending a chapter with Kyuubi wanting to get out. Makes you just wonder what he's up to and what will happen. 

Not that I'm really complaining or anything, but I think that you have made Ogami's paper a tad to powerful, being able to slow down the Chidori even better then Gaara's sand barrier.


----------



## Fan of Naruto and Hinata (Dec 7, 2006)

naruhina26, your right those pictures just warm my heart. *tears of joy*

I like it


----------



## coondawger (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah they rock and great chapter, please check out my chapter 6 in The future hokage. but keep it up it rocks and so do you.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 7, 2006)

Vhear said:


> Not going to happen, the NaruSaku part, in this story. The story is a NaruHina fanfic. I do see your point that Sakura is too good for him, Sasuke is a jackass for his stupidity and revenge.
> 
> Nice job with the chapter naruhina26. Second time ending a chapter with Kyuubi wanting to get out. Makes you just wonder what he's up to and what will happen.
> 
> Not that I'm really complaining or anything, but I think that you have made Ogami's paper a tad to powerful, being able to slow down the Chidori even better then Gaara's sand barrier.



I didn't say it was going to happen, I said I'd rather have Sakura go out with Naruto>>>>>>>Sasuke.  And I know it's NaruHina, I've read the whole thing before.  And I totally agree about Sasuke


----------



## Maracunator (Dec 7, 2006)

I think it's okay for SasuSaku to happen, both in the fanfic and in the actual series. Though, Sasuke will have to redeem himself in the manga before that happens.

Now it's just a matter of time before the thing with Kakashi is solved.

Just saw the pics in your sig, can't help being startled by the pupil in Hinata's open eye in the last pic.


----------



## Cmac (Dec 7, 2006)

great chapter great chapter yeahhhhhhhh!


----------



## coondawger (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah it was cool thanks again.


----------



## Vhear (Dec 7, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> I didn't say it was going to happen, I said I'd rather have Sakura go out with Naruto>>>>>>>Sasuke.  And I know it's NaruHina, I've read the whole thing before.  And I totally agree about Sasuke



My bad then. Misunderstood what you wrote.


----------



## porygon75052 (Dec 7, 2006)

ok some things must be said first it seams as the origianl creator of two wholes and twice shy has deleted both fics guilt trip has allso been deleted anyways I found a copy of two halves at Two Halves
but i can not find a copy anywhere of the sequal so could you redo the first 4chapters? and also how come you dont post this at fanfiction.net sense the original author is gone and has deleted her account as long as you give some credit?


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, the slight Narusaku that I put in the earlier chapters got a hundred comments of people going to kill me if this becomes a narusaku thing *hahaha* well the next chapter will be good I guess, yeah I`m trying to suspence everyone about the kyuubi part, you can see the Sora x Kakashi thing ryt, anyway I kinda have the Shikamaru syndrome (aka laziness) that`s why I`m too lazy to post at fanfiction.net


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey, does anyone have a link for twice shy??


----------



## Killua1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Heres the link to twice shy: 


edit:
well that use to be the link it looks like two halves and twice shy are missing from ff.net.  Damewren is also not listed as an author anymore...or I am really blind.


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 7, 2006)

I meant other links because that link is no longer available


----------



## Killua1 (Dec 7, 2006)

It is not listed on TONFA either.  Not sure where else it would be.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 7, 2006)

naruhina26 said:


> Well, the slight Narusaku that I put in the earlier chapters got a hundred comments of people going to kill me if this becomes a narusaku thing *hahaha* well the next chapter will be good I guess, yeah I`m trying to suspence everyone about the kyuubi part, you can see the Sora x Kakashi thing ryt, anyway I kinda have the Shikamaru syndrome (aka laziness) that`s why I`m too lazy to post at fanfiction.net



*Listens to ending theme 6-Ryuusei*

Well, they were gonna kill you because if you were to seperate Naruto and Hinata there would be no point in the story anymore, not because they want SasuSaku to happen.  I just dont like seeing a pairing with Sasuke at all...I guess I hate him for some wierd reason I can't comprehend...and in your next chapter I bet money that he will tell Sakura he loves her...to me it's just BS.


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well stunna, you`re wrong because here is the next chapter


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 7, 2006)

Here`s a laid back chapter, I put a few hints in this one believe me

chapter 19


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 19

It was already the 5th of October, Naruto and Hinata have both mastered the 8th principle of their Taijutsu. They were practicing in their backyard as usual. Hinata was practicing the complicated hand seals of the blood limit seal no jutsu while Naruto was practicing to manipulate both the demon`s and his own chakra at the same time to master the masamume no jutsu.

?Naruto?.Hinata? it`s time to take a break!? shouted Sora 

Yasu, Kurenai, and Miki with Dango came out of the house bringing some foods for their lunch. All of them started eating until Naruto noticed something weird about the people around him. He kept seeing them looking at each other as if giving each other signals which he did not understand.

Naruto moved in closer to Hinata and whispered ?Ney, Hina-chan? why are you all looking at each other? You`re all acting weird?

Sora choked on the piece of beef she was eating and started coughing. Hinata just looked at Naruto, smiled and said

?What are you saying Naruto-kun, were not acting weird??

?Hina-chan, I know there is something you`re not telling me? pouted Naruto

The girls started laughing as Naruto pouted as they continued to eat their lunch. After eating Naruto stood up and said

?If you guys are not going to tell me what`s going on, I`m going to practice on my own?

He was still pouting when he jumped over the fence and started heading for the training grounds

?Naruto-kun, please don`t be angry? said Hinata

?Don`t worry Hinata, with him gone for a while, we have more time to prepare don`t we?? said Kurenai as she started to clean up the dishes

?Hinata-neechan, is Naruto-neechan going to be happy with our surprise?? asked Miki as she looked at Hinata

?Of course he will, Miki. Not would you help me prepare a few more things inside? said Yasu

?Hai, okasan? answered Miki

*laughing* ?Mt brother can`t stay mad at you Hinata-chan? said Sora as both of them looked at Naruto running from a distance
.
.
.
.
.
Naruto didn`t go to the training grounds after all, he decided to just walk around town. He passed by a restaurant to see Sasuke and Sakura eating. Sasuke had been out of the hospital for a while but he still had his left arm bandaged up as well as few other part of his body. He was also using a crutch to get around but Sakura was always there to support him. Kakashi on the other hand was still unconscious in the hospital bed. His former teammates look good together he thought.

As he continued his walk across town, he saw a few more things that caught his attention. First of all was Shikamaru writhing on a piece of scented stationary. Naruto used a camouflage jutsu to find out what Shikamaru was writhing. He tried hard not to be detected until he saw to whom Shikamaru was writhing the letter for.

The letter started with the line ?My dearest lovely Temari??, Naruto couldn`t contain himself as he started laughing, luckily he was able to move away before Shikamaru could catch him.
.
.
.
.


Naruto was still giggling about what happened with Shikamaru, when he saw another unexpected scenery. He saw Akamaru tied to a tree close to the lake. When he went closer to the dog to untie him he saw something that was going to be etched on his mind  for the rest of the day.

He saw Kiba and Ino having a picnic by the lake, Kiba`s head was resting on Ino`s lap while Ino was feeding him some cherry all the while teasing him and poking his nose.

Naruto`s sweat dropped and just asked himself  ?how long have I been gone to see those two going out??

Naruto took another peak and saw that Kiba and Ino were having an intimate kiss. Of course kissing is nothing new for Naruto because he have already kissed Hinata hundreds of time, it`s just that he was not yet used to seeing other people doing it. As he was going to escape, Akamaru started barking loudly which alerted both Kiba and Ino, they both rushed to where Akamaru was but saw no one was there

?Akamaru, was somebody watching us?? asked Kiba to hi loyal companion

Akamaru just looked away, obviously still angry being tied to the tree

?Kiba-kun, I think he`s angry with us? said Ino

Meanwhile Naruto was hanging in a tree and started escaping thinking to himself  

?Kiba leaving Akamaru tied to a tree amd Ino actually being nice and quite, I`m getting a headache thinking about it?

But what he didn`t know was his weird day was only beginning???.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 7, 2006)

LOL they were preparing for his birthday right?

and I would owe you money...but im pretty sure its coming.


----------



## Vhear (Dec 7, 2006)

porygon75052 said:


> but i can not find a copy anywhere of the sequal so could you redo the first 4chapters? and also how come you dont post this at fanfiction.net sense the original author is gone and has deleted her account as long as you give some credit?



It's sad that it's not on the internet anymore.   Would a copy of the fanfic saved as a text file be sufficient?? I have a tendency to save fanfics that I like onto my computer for later re-reading or if the original is taken down from the 'net. 

Don't know if this kind of sharing is allowed so if its not can someone tell me. 

lol Nice job with the chapter. Didn't see that coming (Kiba/Ino), poor Akamaru.


----------



## Maracunator (Dec 7, 2006)

^^I think you can upload the text to a site, and as long as you mention that the fanfic is authored by DameWren there should be no trouble.

After all, I read Two Halves on a different site and there seemed to be no problem about it.

Don't know what surprised me the most in this chapter, Shikamaru trying to use sweet words in a letter for Temari, Ino and Kiba getting lovey-dovey or Kiba tying poor Akamaru.

So it's now 3 situations to unfold, let's see how it goes.


----------



## Fubban (Dec 8, 2006)

hey i found a link to the first couple chapters of Twice Shy, you have to look around a bit for em to find the right place but they are still on the web =)

Toon Zone Schedule


----------



## theamazingfish (Dec 8, 2006)

good story.. i actually wasent gonna read it.. but then i got kinda sucked into it.

good job


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 8, 2006)

hahah thanks guys, Yeah I know I put some very unexoected things in but believe me there are more to come before Naruto`s birthday


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 8, 2006)

I giving my regards to fubban for finding the link, thanks man I owe you a lot


----------



## coondawger (Dec 8, 2006)

I think the chapter is cool and i cant read the rest but have you checked out my story called the future hokage i think you will like it please check it out.


----------



## Katonshadow (Dec 8, 2006)

hey, nice chapter. Good update as aways, keep up the good work and when will the next update be?


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 8, 2006)

> hey, nice chapter. Good update as aways, keep up the good work and when will the next update be?


yeah same for me


----------



## Fubban (Dec 8, 2006)

hehe np naruhina i was devastated when i saw that the story was being canceled and then i found this i almost died out of pure joy


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 9, 2006)

naruhina26:  Great updates, I agree with the everybody here, Hinata, Sora, Yasu, Kurenai and Miki are planning Naruto's birthday, I can't wait to read about that.  I really liked all the couples that Naruto saw, but I didn't expect Ino and Kiba.  I can't wait to read what happens next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 9, 2006)

we want more!


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 9, 2006)

Cant you guys wait a little longer, I`m trying to post as much as I can before I catch the Shikamaru syndrome, anyway more pairings will be revealed I promise, I think I gave the Kiba x Ino hint in a earlier chapter


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 9, 2006)

I vhange my sig again, so how do you guys like it


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 9, 2006)

LOL NaruHina26, you double post more than anyone I've seen on these forums!!   !!!  And why do the first 3 chapters of Twice Shy matter?  Anyone reading this has most likely read it anyway.  God DameWren is a genius for coming up with the original story, bbut I hate the way she just abandoned it, don't you?  And then to have the nerve to start erasing it from the internet...Is just sad.  And yes, the sig looks awesome!!!  Have you taken a look at mine??


----------



## coondawger (Dec 9, 2006)

I agree with you, but i dont think she did it on purpose.

      Also i dont want to spam, but have you looked at my story called the future hokage i bet you will like it, it is sort of like twize shy, but to me better and its going to be long but i wont quit it but please check it out. thanks, last time ill say it.


----------



## Maracunator (Dec 10, 2006)

Something interesting I found on DameWren's livejournal:



> 3) I am goign to give my go ahead to have other people write using the material I've created. However, I'm not going to officially hand it over to anyone. Anyone who wants to write a continuation, either from the end of Two Havles, or from what I have of Twice Shy, is welcome to do so. I do NOT feel qualified to say who would do the best job, so everyone get a go. Just put "Two Halves Continuation" or something in the summery or disclaimer. That really all you have to do. You don't even need to contact me if that makes you uncomfortable.



linky.

This should leave any questions about the "correctness" of the fanfic being continued by a different author answered.

As for DameWren and her decision of dropping Twice Shy, well, life is full of tough decisions and I think that was one for her. But the fact she left that note at the end means that she still wanted her story to entertain NaruHina fans, even if its ending wouldn't be written by her.


----------



## fists (Dec 10, 2006)

come on i have ben waiting a long long time for thise next chapter 

this comment is nut meant to be mean it is just that my head is going to explode if the new chapter isn't coming soon.


----------



## LenKun (Dec 10, 2006)

is it a possibility to get this on fanfiction.net?


----------



## fists (Dec 10, 2006)

i almost forgot to say man this story is nice....what am i saying there this story should be in a manga that is how cool it is nice work naruhina26


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 10, 2006)

Kiba and Ino?

Hell would freeze over.
Nice updates.


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 11, 2006)

I`m working on the next chapter as we speak, haha I guess a lot of people are reading this, I remember the rime when only about 5 people commeted me (you guys know  who you are) and to those who are giving me reputation I give my sincerest gtatittude, but do you guys know that you cant give reputation when you have below 50 posts right, because I have so many bluse reps *laughs* anyway thanks again


And for all those telling to post on fanfiction.net, I`m planning on posting there but not with this story but an original story of my own.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 11, 2006)

You shouldn't be up this late!!  Tsk, Tsk, Tsk.

BTW, fanfiction.net is acting like a bitch right now.  I was reading a fanfic when all of a sudden it said something about traffic.   That was a good one too...


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 11, 2006)

Uhm, it`s actually just seven p.m. in the philippines right now stunna


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 11, 2006)

I promise you that you will laughed in this chapter, if you don`t I don`t know what`s wrong with you. I`m trying to make happy chapters in the beginning of this fanfic to contrast what I`m planning with it with the future

anyway chapter 20


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 20

As Naruto was trying to rid his mind of the scene of Ino and Kiba kissing he saw Asuma-sensei seating on a bench looking depressed.  He have known for a long time about the wavy relationship Asuma and Kurenai have. He once saw Asuma trying to steal a kiss only to be slapped by Kurenai. He moved closer to Asuma-sensei to greet him.

?Yoh, Asuma-sensei, how is Kurenai-sensei doing?? greeted Naruto

Asuma slightly raised his head and saw the blonde shinobi greeting him only to sigh in despair

?What`s wrong Asuma-sensei?? asked Naruto upon seeing the desperate look on Asuma`s face.

And then Asuma started telling Naruto about what happened a few days ago between him and Kurenai

Kurenai was getting angry about Asuma`s ladi back attitude. She even told him that Naruto was better than him, at least the teenager was eager to train and become stronger plus he was a sweetest boyfriend she had ever seen. She said than she envied Hinata for having Naruto as a boyfriend while she was stuck with a laid-back, chain-smoking, lazy-ass. 

?Wow, I know Kurenai-sensei was strict, but that was harsh? said Naruto as he listened to Asuma some more  

?Well, what`s worse was she even used my former students as example and called them a lazy-ass jounin who likes to sleep and stares at clouds, a hyper-active blonde with a machine-gun for a mouth, and a kid with an eating disorder that would trade anything for a bag of potato chips? Asuma started weeping

Naruto moved in closer and started rubbing Asuma`s back saying

?I know how you feel Asuma-sensei. Kurenai-sensei is so strict when it comes to do the household chores? said Naruto as the two men started crying in the bench. This however made them receive a few strange stares from the people passing by.

?So what are you planning to do now Asuma-sensei?? asked Naruto as he rubbed the tears of being a man from his eyes

?Well I was planning on changing one of my former students so that I can proved to Kurenai that I can still be a good role-model, but changing Shikamaru would just be impossible, and Ino is going to be hard so my only hope will have to be Chouji? said Asuma

?What are you going to do?? asked Naruto

?I`m hoping I can get Chouji on a nutritional vegetable and fruits diet, I know it will take a lot of skill but I must do it to prove my love for Kurenai? said Asuma

?I wish you luck Asuma-sensei? said Naruto as he waived goodbye to Asuma
.
.
.
.
.
Sora and Hinata were giving out invitations for Naruto`s birthday party, they entered a restaurant to see Sakura, Ten-ten and Ino sitting in a table. Hinata asked Sora if she could stay and talked to them for a while. Sora agreed saying that she would be heading to the Hokage`s tower next. As Sora left Hinata started giving out the invitations.

?A birthday party for Naruto on the tenth? But wasn`t his birthday on the thirteenth?? asked Ten-ten

?Ano, Onee-chan was there when Naruto-kun was born, and she is sure that it was the tenth? said Hinata

?So Sora-chan was there when Naruto was born, it means she knows who his parents are right Hinata?? asked Sakura

?A..Ano? was all that Hinata could say, as she was trying to think of a way of getting out of this sticky situation

?So already know who Naruto`s arents are right Hinata, come on tell us would you? insisted Ino

As the three girls came closer to Hinata trying to break her down into telling them what they wanted to know, Hinata suddenly shouted pointing in a random direction

?Hey guys look Sasuke-kun and Nei-kun are kissing each other and Kiba-kun is watching them?

?WHAT!!!!? all three girls shouted as they ran towards the direction Hinata was poiting until Sakura said

?Hey, Hinata I can`t see Sasuke-kun anywhere?..? Sakura stopped when she saw that Hinata was already gone and she had left their invitations on the table

?When did Hinata get so sneaky?? asked Ino

?Well maybe she picked it up being with Naruto all the time? said Ten-ten

?Anyway, what gift are we going to get for Naruto?? asked Sakura as the three girls started to put their thoughts together to think of a perfect gift.
.
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile in the Hokage tower, Anko and Tsunade where drinking Sake when they both decided to play strip poker and Shizune just got dragged along. Tsunade put up a strong barrier justu to prevent anyone from seeing them playing especially Jiraiya. As Sora came closer to the door, he saw Jiraiya peeking through the door, obviously he knew how to slightly dispel the jutsu. Sora came from behind to put a powerful Chakra and Body bind justu on Jiraiya. The perverted old man fell to the groung like a sack of potatoes unable to move a muscle.

Sora entered the office and Saw Tsunade and Anko completely naked. Anko was dancing around like a monkey on drugs while Tsunade was just cursing her bad luck when it comes to gambling. Shizune the only sober person in the room just sighed seeing the supposed to be most powerful ninja in the village act like this. She saw Sora dispel and then reinstalled the jutsu but was shocked when she heard what she said

?Obaa-chan, are you playing strip poker?? Can I play?? said a happy-faced Sora

?Sure you can Sora-chan, do you want to have a drink?? offered Tsunade

Tsunade and Anko put their clothes back on and the four started playing poker again


----------



## Vhear (Dec 11, 2006)

Lol Just got one thing to say about the chapter, ninjas are strange people.  I wonder who's the normal one of the bunch other then Shizune.....

Good job with the chapter. Can't wait for the next one and a little bit of advice, don't listen to the people that are whining about when will you be putting the next chapter up. Also don't apologize to them either, your writing the story on your free time and they can wait, makes ready the chapter when it comes out all the better.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 11, 2006)

Strip poker! That's a good one. Chapter 20 was a nice chapter after the wait.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL OMG Ninjas are strange people!!  Great chapter!! That was a funny one!!



> Uhm, it`s actually just seven p.m. in the philippines right now stunna


Oh...(0.o)  LOL it was almost 3 A.M when I posted that message(California).


----------



## fists (Dec 11, 2006)

i have to give it to you naruhina26 your the best writer ever


----------



## Maracunator (Dec 11, 2006)

How could you forget about Konohamaru?  

Damn, this chapter was funny indeed, how long has it been since Jiraiya appeared and got owned?   (I know, chapter 1 of Two Haves)

A bit of comic relief before a plot twist never hurts.

Well, time to wait for the next chapter.


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 11, 2006)

To all of those asking I`m planning on this comic scenes only up to Naruto`s birthday, I know I just felt silly yeasterday so I just added that strip poker scene, was it funnY??


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 11, 2006)

man that was wrong but so riight at the same time strip poker biatches


----------



## Cmac (Dec 12, 2006)

Man love the new chapter  i havn't been on in a long time but don't worrie i'm back (what if you made a person that is a fusion of choji shino and lee............................HAHAHAHAHAHAHA just pictured it.


----------



## Katonshadow (Dec 12, 2006)

great update as per usual, when's the next 1? and keep up the great work or else I'll kill you.


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 12, 2006)

minishadow said:


> great update as per usual, when's the next 1? and keep up the great work or else I'll kill you.



scary


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 13, 2006)

dont mind minishadow he cant hurt a fly just worry about me cuz a lilchaos goes a long way if its delt by a death dealer


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 13, 2006)

naruhina26:  Great update, I really liked the Strip Poker scene and then Sora coming in and asking to play was really funny, and so was Anko dacing like a monkey.  I felt kinda bad for Asuma-Sensei, and it was funny seeing Naruto trying to comfort him.  Can't wait to see what happens next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## makemytime (Dec 13, 2006)

Great work wiv the plot


----------



## Katonshadow (Dec 13, 2006)

Cant hurt a fly eh? well at least I can do better than farting ad ruunnng away which is more than can be said for you.


----------



## abichan (Dec 13, 2006)

cute. this is a very good fic, honestly not as well written as the original, but still you come up with great fresh ideas! continue


----------



## The 9th Hokage (Dec 13, 2006)

Great continuation, I personally applaud you on your willing ness to take on where DW left off. i personally feel that what your doing with it is close to or at that level of where DW writes.  im glad that somone is continuing it and just to let you know That i may be a new reader of your continuation i feel that your doing really great ! A++ and a 10/10 hope to read more from you soon !!!


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks guys, I promise to post a new chapter tomorrow, It will be the day before the blonde`s birthday, so guess what gifts will be presented, + a big suprise at the end of the chapter


----------



## coondawger (Dec 14, 2006)

Good i cant wait, i bet it will be great.


----------



## Cmac (Dec 15, 2006)

quicken the paase man! i'm waiting for this next chapter so* LET'S GET THIS PARTY STARED*  :abduct


----------



## Katta San (Dec 15, 2006)

I love naruto episode 33!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## The 9th Hokage (Dec 15, 2006)

Guys please be patient, people have personal lives and all that other good stuff that they have to tend to before they can get to this stuff. I think this is the Reason why DW left the business on a more personal note to herself because fans had no patience. just wait when there ready to post it will be there.


----------



## Cmac (Dec 16, 2006)

Actully DW left because she had gotten a job that i think sends her all over the world. sorry for being crazy earlier (had to much suger hehe) anyway post when you get the chance.


----------



## coondawger (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah dude cant wait, and please check out my story called the future hokage, i have a new chapter done, and cant wait for your next one!


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey guys I`m sorry about this for being late

next chapter 21


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 21

It was the night 9th of October, and Naruto`s birthday was just a day away. Hinata, and the other girls living with Naruto were busy the whole week preparing for his surprise birthday party. Luckily Naruto has yet to catch up with what they are doing. They had planned everything into this party, using Naruto`s weakness to say no to Hinata. For the last day they had planned to make Hinata pretend she was angry with Naruto and tell him she doesn`t want to see him the whole night. Hinata thought that it was too harsh but Sora insisted that she needed to do it to be able to complete the preparations.
.
.
.
Naruto was walking with his head down and was almost ready to cry. That night Hinata shouted at him and started saying some weird stuff that he did not understand. All that he understood was she wanted him to leave and she doesn`t want to see him the whole night.
.
.
.
Meanwhile?.

?Hinata-chan I told you to pretend to be angry with him but?? said Sora

?I think you went a little overboard Hinata? said Kurenai

?Really, Kurenai-sensei? But I only followed your advice? insisted Hinata

?Yeah, but did you see Naruto went he left, he was almost ready to cry? said Sora trying hard not to laugh

?Naruto-kun, gomenasai!!? whispered Hinata

?Don`t worry about it, now we have enough time to finish this preparing this party, and I doubt Naruto will be coming home tonight, and besides I`m sure he`ll forget about everything when he finds out why Hinata did that? said Yasu 

?Yeah, Yasu-chan is right, now let`s get back to work? said Sora
.
.
.
.
 Naruto continued walking through the streets of Konoha feeling blue when he saw Shino by a tree in the training grounds. He thought Shino looked odd for a reason because he was preoccupied with something, until he move closer and asked him

?Ney, Konbawa. Shino. What are you doing?? asked Naruto

Shino adjusted his glasses and looked at Naruto and said

?I`m trying to make the bugs in my body mate so I can increase the bug population inside my body?

Naruto was caught dumbfounded. He didn`t know what was more shocking, the fact the Shino just told him that he was trying to make his bugs have sex inside his body or the fact the he was actually doing it.

Naruto move away from Shino until saying

?Okay, Shino it seems that you are busy so I`ll just be going now?

At that instance Naruto dashed towards the other direction
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile Team Gai was having a late night training session, Gai was so happy because now he can treat his students as equals. The four of them were jogging around the training grounds until Ten-ten suddenly asks a question.

?Neji-kun, what are you going to get Naruto for his birthday tomorrow??

Neji just looked at Ten-ten and said ?I already have a gift planned out about a week ago since Hinata-sama gave me the invitation?

Just then Lee and Gai heard what the two were talking about and decided to interrupt  

?Ten-ten, aren`t you going to ask what Gai-sensei and I have prepared for our gifts? said Lee

Ten-ten sighed and said ?I know I`m going to regret this but what are you getting Naruto, Lee??

Gai started laughing and said ?Ten-ten don`t you know that the importance of the gift is that it is a surprise, if we told you now then it wouldn`t be a surprise would it??

?Ah, you speak wise words as always Gai-sensei? said Lee

?Lee!!!!!!? shouted Gai

?Gai-sensei!!!!!!!!!? shouted Lee 

They both hugged and started crying proclaiming they were tears of real men filled with the power of youth, Ten-ten and Neji both just sighed at the sight of their fellow jounins.
.
.
.
.
And at last the big day has finally come?..


----------



## coondawger (Dec 18, 2006)

Itt rocks dude please keep it up.


----------



## Maracunator (Dec 18, 2006)

>_< Too much stretching...

At least we're sure that in the next chapter we'll get to see what happens on Naruto's birthday.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 18, 2006)

ummmmm wtf was shino makin his bugs mate n how da hell is that relevanet 2 the story?


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 18, 2006)

Now I have more reasons to be creeped out by Shino, Lee and Gai. Mostly the last two. But over all a good chapter.


----------



## makemytime (Dec 18, 2006)

Great work, this is my favourite NaruHina Fanfic!


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 18, 2006)

awesome chapters sry couldn't be active cause of hospital


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 19, 2006)

naruhina26:  Great update, I hope that Naruto won't be too mad when he finds out why Hinata pretended to be mad at him.  I LOVED the scene with Lee and Gai Sensei, those two are always funny.   Can't wait to see what happens next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## fists (Dec 19, 2006)

naruhina26: i to have to say awsome update and keep up the work!

i to hope naruto won't be mad at hinata anymore when he finds out please keep naruhina story alive


----------



## yungsung (Dec 19, 2006)

o mz god this is great!


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 19, 2006)

This is actually very good. Now why haven't I read it before? Keep it up, naruhina. 

It sucks DameWren deleted her account and the stories. especially when two halves had *3000+* reviews

At least we still have this:

Two Halves

*Twice Shy* - Sequel to "Two Halves"
*
Chapter:* 1, part one l 1, part two l 2 l 3

Now lets hope she doesn't delete those... Maybe I should save the story on my comp just in case. xD


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Dec 19, 2006)

....Just got back after long time no post....and Ch.20 made my day...all chapters made my day. Im just glad there have been posts here.


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 20, 2006)

This is not really a chapter but rather an extension of chapter 21

chapter 21-B


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 21-B

 And finally it was the day. Naruto went to sleep with Sasuke in his new apartment for the night in the request of Sakura telling her boyfriend that it was for the party. Sasuke decided to sell the Uchiha manor and just live at a regular apartment. The money he made was put into some businesses. He thought that it should be enough for him and his future spouse to have a stable way of living. Hinata and the others have prepared everything for the party. Hinata instructed Sakura to keep Naruto distracted until all of the people invited are there.

The party was set for three o`clock  in the afternoon. Sakura gave her gift aswell as Sasuke`s to Hinata so that Naruto would not suspect anything. Sasuke just got pulled along the plot to distract Naruto as to he was scared to see Sakura get angry, especially with her super strength.

Naruto insisted that he had to get home because Hinata may get worried about him until Sakura punched a tree clear out of it`s roots which gave both Naruto and Sasuke cold sweats.

The three former teammates walked arouns town until finally stopping at Yodaime`s house.

?Hey, Naruto why don`t you go in now? said Sakura

?Ok, sakura-chan? said Naruto before he move closer to Sasuke and whispered ?Hey Sasuke, what is with your girlfriend today, she seems pretty weird for some reason??

Sasuke blushed a little because he was still noy used to everyone calling him Sakura`s boyfriend and vice-versa.

?I don`t know Naruto,  just go in so we can finish this thing already? said Sasuke

Naruto was mesmerized with Sasuk`s last word but it all disappeared when he saw what was waiting for him.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 20, 2006)

I`m having a hard time picking a gift for Gai to give so this may take a while, any suggestion??


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey guys this is the first part of Naruto`s birthday... 

here`s a friendly reminder, if you do not laugh after reading this then you may want to get your brain checked-up, I`m serious advance happy holidays

Oh and If you fon`t laugh after reading this feel free to neg-rep me but that is only if you don`t laugh, and as I already said This chater is not yet finished I`m having the Shikamaru syndrome as of late

chapter 22-a


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 22

As Naruto opened the door, what welcomed him was warm surprise. Hinata was there to hug him and greeted him happy birthday. Sora, Yasu, Miki and Kurenai were also there to greet him.

Naruto felt tears coming down his cheeks as he embraced Hinata back.

“Hina-chan, Nee-chan, Yasu-san, Kurenai-sensei, Miki-chan, and you too Sakura, Sasuke, thank you” said Naruto

“Oh, Naruto-kun….”said Hinata

“I totally forgot that my birthday is the 10th because I have used to celebrating it at the 13th” said Naruto as he started laughing

Evryone was left jaws wide open upon Naruto`s comment, until Hinata started giggling which then turned made everyone else laugh

“Well, my little brother, the surprise is not yet finished.” Said Sora as she guided Naruto to the backyard to see a bigger surprise

The backyard was filled with the people close to him.Ebisu and Jiraiya were talking together in a table in the corner. Tsunade put them together there so no one will get involve in the topic they will talk about. Kiba and Ino were sitting together holding hands. Not far from them was Temari and a rarely seen blushing Shikamaru. Shino was just sitting alone in a table minding his own business or should I say minding his bugs. Across him was Chouji eating carrots which Asuma gave him. Asuma promised him a week`s worth of free barbeque if he would only eat healthy foods in the party to impress Kurenai. Iruka was sitting with Ayame and the ramen shop owner. Iruka was obviously trying to impress the girl which only made Ayame laugh. Gai and Lee were in the middle of the yard proclaiming the power of youth, Ten-ten was with Neji staying away from Gai and Lee. Asuma was in a table before standing up and offering to escort Kurenai to sit with him which she happily accepted. Tsunade, Shizune and Anko were playing poker. Anko and Tsunade could not accept the Shizune kept beating them, Tsunade even said that she would bet the position of Hokage if she did not win.

“Hey everyone the birthday celebrant hi here” shouted Sora as everyone look and saw Naruto kind of blushing

“Hey guys this is a good one, Naruto the most hyper active ninja in the village is blushing” said Ino

Evryone started laughing before greeting Naruto a happy birthday. Everyone had a good time eating and drinking some Sake except for Miki who was still too young and of course Lee. After a few hours the most awaited part of the party arrived the gift giving. Everyone gathered around Naruto to present their gifts.

Gai and Lee insisted that they go first and everyone not wanting to argue with them and end up being torture with endless talk about the power of youth just agreed.

“Now Naruto, I remembered that I already gave you a jumpsuit similar to Lee and mine but I don`t see you searing it. And that got me thinking that there is no reason for you not to wear them unless……” said Gai

“Unless what” asked Asuma

“Unless you didn`t like the color!!!!!” shouted Gai flames coming out of his eyes

Everyone jaws dropped upon hearing Gai`s reasoning except for Miki who didn`t know any better and Lee who was jumping around shouting how great Gai was before exchanging good guy poses with him.

“So now I present you my gift” shouted Gai as he brought out an Orange colored jumpsuit similar to his

Gai insisted Naruto to wear the gift until Naruto persuaded him the he will try it on later.

Everyone felt differently to Gai`s gift. Some felt nauseated while others just felt sorry for Naruto.

“Hey guys It`s my turn to present a gift”said Lee as he brought out a small box

Everyone turned to Naruto as he opened the box and then pick up a black wig which is the same a Lee and Gai`s hair

“Uhm Lee, why did you gave Naruto a wig?” asked Ten-ten
“Because it is the same hair me and Gai-sensei wear” shouted Lee after removing his own wig to let everyone see his shiny bald head

Everyone including Naruto was about to ready to collapse whe Gai removed his own wig and shouted

“Wonderful Lee, we have finally shown everyone the wondrous  power of our heads” shouted Gai

“Gai-sensei!!!!”

“Lee!!!!”

As the hug the light reflected by their bald head outshone everything in the party blinding everyone temporarily.

As everyone recovers from being blinded, Tsunade told Gai and Lee to move to the corner, there the two continued to hug as the others presented their gifts.

“Well, I never expected anything like that” said Kakashi as Asuma, Ebisu, Iruka and Jiraiya nodded in agreement.

“Oh my God both Gai-sensei and Lee are bald, did you know anything about this Neji-kun?” asked Ten-ten

But Neji was just staring at them while holding his long hair praying to God that his hair would not end up like that.


----------



## The 9th Hokage (Dec 20, 2006)

im sorry i couldnt help but laugh ! gai and lee bald, kinda doesn't suit them but interesting none the least, cant wait to see what some of the more sane people got for naruto.  can't wait for hinata's gift to naruto ( i bet shes the last one to give him his gift ), but thanxs this chap made my day. very good keep up the good work. 10/ 10


----------



## Vhear (Dec 20, 2006)

lol. Tsunade and her gambling problems, maybe Naruto should play a game with her for Hokage position.  I'm guessing that the orange suit and wig will meet a firely demise after the party. 

Lee and Gai bald, wierd....didn't expect that....You just made Lee and Gai look even wierder, its kind of strange imagining them with bald heads and those superthick brows. and the part of blinding everyone due to their shiny bald heads. Poor Neji


----------



## Maracunator (Dec 20, 2006)

Gai and Lee bald!  

Tsunade is still the same, though Sasuke... never expected him to actually fear Sakura.

I wonder what will be the gifts from the perverted trio, and if Konohamaru will appear on the party


----------



## Katonshadow (Dec 20, 2006)

ROFLMAO at Lee and Gai being bald, nice, when's the B part being put up?


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Dec 20, 2006)

lol um yea.*totally nukes monkeys*










Fan of Naruto and Hinata said:


> WHAT!  FLESH EATING ZOMBIES AND KILLER MONKEYS I'VE GOT TO GET OUT OF HERE.
> 
> Yippee, a forest, I can hide in there until someone arrives to take care of them...Or at least until Cmac and NarutoFanGurl911 finish them off.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Dec 20, 2006)

if you have yahoo search r whatever search for "naruto+hinata (in love)or(kiss)" it will bring you to chaptor 18 where they first kiss.i know this because i rock(but not as much as mushroom-chan,serac,brant-kun,naruhina26.you get my point)






Killua1 said:


> It is not listed on TONFA either.  Not sure where else it would be.


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 20, 2006)

omfg sum1 nuked their hair lol


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Dec 20, 2006)

*died laughing*


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 20, 2006)

*chokes on his own laughter*


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 21, 2006)

Guess you guys liked the chapter?


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 21, 2006)

naruhina26:  Great update, and you're 100% right we loved the chapter, who would've thought that both Lee and Gai Sensei were both bald and I really liked Gai Sensei's gift to Naruto, he would look so hilarious in the jumpsuit.  Can't wait to see what other gifts Naruto will receive.  I can't wait to see what happens next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## fangurl (Dec 21, 2006)

o wow! its been sometime since i logged on the net. glad that there are new chapters. i like your pairings too. looking forawrd to kakashi+sora storyline


----------



## Darkcrusader (Dec 21, 2006)

BALDIES FTW!!!


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 22, 2006)

for what win? lol lol lol, baldies.....where the hell did u get that idea?


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 22, 2006)

Can't breath...*chokes* need air.....*Gasp* too funny...........................*pass out from lack of oxygen*


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 23, 2006)

Well, to be honest I have no idea where I got that idea, it just came to my head, well I think I`ll take a break for three days and focus on the holidays, Ihave lots of gifts to wrap and lots of party to go to, I just want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, oh I`ll be sure to post the whole party next time


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey guys I think I made a mistake in the last chapter, I added Kakashi there, He still still in a coma state in the hospital sorry, How do you guys like my new sigs and avatars


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 24, 2006)

naruhina26 said:


> How do you guys like my new sigs and avatars



No offense but the new sig and avatar.... it's well creepy.


----------



## (V)A\/3R!C (Dec 25, 2006)

*blarrrrrgggg*

Personally i think that u should spice up the relationship between N and H. i really like ur work and sadly im a person who hates stupid anime. But i was forced to watch an episode of naruto and i thought...(no im not gay) that it was cute the way that grey eyed girl was so shy around naruto. heh heh i still hate all anime alive but ill make an acception for naruto  .

plus i cant stop having these stupid dreams about Hinata. lmfao rly its quite pathetic for me to ... how can i say this that dont make me sound like a freak.. fantasize abotu hinata and me. but hey i cant control what i dream and now im addicted. lmfao i cant believe i just said all of this stuff. but i might as well say it here cause not like im gonna say anything to my friends god only knows they'll hold it against me forever. CONFESSIONS...  

well thats all im hooked on NaruHina and i see no time of this friggen crush leaving sooooooo.... as pathetic as it sounds all i can do is dream what ever i dream and read NaruHina stories...


KEEP IT UP THIS IS THE FIRST ONE IVE READ AND THIS IS CAUGHT MY ATTENTION. but as of now  all u need to really do is spice up some things if u know what i mean.. there teens or young adults i doubt that naruto or hinata would really be this "pure"...  

but yeh keep up good work and dont hate me for being like this i guess its a stage and all my criticism is constructive. :        as of now im tired so might run and workout. peaceout for now but keep em comming 

(V)A\/3R!C


----------



## Sapwood2 (Dec 25, 2006)

I haven't had a dream for 2 years. Disturbing, no?


----------



## Varel (Dec 25, 2006)

Dude your fan fic rocks!! Cant wait till the next chapter!!


----------



## yungsung (Dec 25, 2006)

very well written  its in my top 3 with its  predicessor and anoter(name withheld)


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 25, 2006)

Keep up the great work.


----------



## (V)A\/3R!C (Dec 25, 2006)

(cusses in german) HOW DO I GET RID OF THIS FRIGGEN CRUSH ON HINATA... THEY PLAGUE MY DREAMS ANd NOW I HAVE TO READ ... "CUTE" NaruHina STORIES TO SATISFY MYSElF... AHHHHHHH 

anybody here have a cure for me cause damn i need one.. i cant remember the last time i had a crush on someone and its made me dream of them..hmmm 

GOOD JOS ON THE STORY SPICE IT UP ER.. VERY SPICY... EXTRASPICY... ur a good writer and i applaud you.. u should know waht im saying and know exactly how far to take this... lets say spicyness.... haha i read naruhina when im drunk.. fun stuff.. WOOOO


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 25, 2006)

go look at ur mom nude or ur dad nude only thing i can think of lmao


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 26, 2006)

Chidoriblade said:


> No offense but the new sig and avatar.... it's well creepy.




Well, it`s suppose to be that way, the anime is Jigoku Shoujo aka girl from hell, I think that sums evrything about it


----------



## makemytime (Dec 26, 2006)

is it on youtube?

if u like that sort of anime, u should view elfen lied...


----------



## NARUXHINAFREAK (Dec 27, 2006)

I have similar dreams except it is naruto instead of me and i dream up ways for them to meet. You should try that but i know it will all stop when kishimoto finally brings an episode where he introduces narutos GF.





(V)A\/3R!C said:


> (cusses in german) HOW DO I GET RID OF THIS FRIGGEN CRUSH ON HINATA... THEY PLAGUE MY DREAMS ANd NOW I HAVE TO READ ... "CUTE" NaruHina STORIES TO SATISFY MYSElF... AHHHHHHH
> 
> anybody here have a cure for me cause damn i need one.. i cant remember the last time i had a crush on someone and its made me dream of them..hmmm


----------



## yungsung (Dec 27, 2006)

lol hmmmm.....maybe...nah that wouldn't help your problem


----------



## abichan (Dec 27, 2006)

*BALDIES!!!HAHAHAHA!!!*



naruhina26 said:


> ?Uhm Lee, why did you gave Naruto a wig?? asked Ten-ten
> ?Because it is the same hair me and Gai-sensei wear? shouted Lee after removing his own wig to let everyone see his shiny bald head
> 
> Everyone including Naruto was about to ready to collapse whe Gai removed his own wig and shouted
> ...



OMG!!! my ribs burst that was so funny! gai and lee are bald!! HAHAHAHAHA!!! i never thought of that being possible before,but...when you think about it, it does look like they are wearing wigs! im gonna be laughing for the rest of the night. awsome fic, but do you relise that you have at least 6 pages of spam?its kinda annoying...but you cant help it i guess! please update soon...or i will cry very loudly and you will hear me and you will feel bad and die.teeheehee!
GAI AND LEE ARE BALDIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 28, 2006)

lol can't wait for new chapter, hope its a christmas special!


----------



## abichan (Dec 28, 2006)

where's the new update? i wait crying all day in my room because i was waiting to read new chapter, but it's not out yet so i will just have to wait i guess.....but i wont like it!


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 30, 2006)

Heys guys I apologize for being late but if you have read the news about the earthquake in taiwan, it`s affecting the internet in the philippines. I`m having a 5 star problem with my connection, I just hope to post this message before the connection gets cut off again. be sure to post when the connection gets better, sorry guys


----------



## abichan (Dec 30, 2006)

ouch.that sucks, well hope it gets better!


----------



## coondawger (Dec 31, 2006)

I have dreams about her all the time!!!! and on final fantasy games i name one of the girls hinata, but anyways good chapter and dude check out my new chapter on the future hokage, you will like it, its the best narutoxhinata, alive!!!


----------



## makemytime (Dec 31, 2006)

thats kinda sad... one of my friends is in china and he is also experiencing difficulty with his internet. I even have a friend in Japan who has felt the earthquakes.


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok guys this is way late, and I`m kinda bored when I wrote this, the next chapter Kakashi wakes up and explains something about two halves, remember why he didn`t told anyone about Naruto being Yodaime`s son?

Well I thought hard about it and I tried to think what Damewren would do about it, and finally I have a sloution, you will find out about it next chapter

anyways it`s about gifts

chapter 22-B


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 22-B

It was already late night when the party ended. Naruto, Hinata, Sora and Yasu were in the living room resting. Miki was tired and already went to bed, while Kurenai accepted an invitaion from Asuma to go out to dinner. Naruto noticed a small box in Asuma`s pocket, a similar box to that were the two necklaces he bought. So he also persuaded Kurenai to accept the invitaion with the help of Hinata of course.

Naruto was eating ramen, Hinata was drinking tea, Sora was gulping ice cream, and Yasu is eating chocolate. They all rested while looking at all the gifts Naruto has received. They all looked kinda grossed out by looking at the orange jumpsuit and wig Naruto received from Gai and Lee. Naruto looked around and saw the flower Ino gave him. It was a potted plant with a small bud, Ino explained to him that the flower only blooms during the earliest of sunrise and the latest of sunsets, It was a beautiful flower indeed when they saw it bloom. But what more he liked about it was it`s name. It was called Hinata for the reason it blooms omly in sunrise ans sunset. Naruto looked at the flower and looked at Hinata and couldn`t help but smile.

And then he saw Kiba`s gift. It was a long scarf. It was made out fine fur, Kiba even told him that he wanted to share the scarf with Hinata, but he accepted thet it wasn`t meant to be. Just then Hinata held up the gift Naruto received from Ten-ten, it was a pair of  nicely decorated daggers. One of them was engraved with the character wind while the other was engraved with the character sunshine. It was clear to Naruto that one was meant for him and other was for Hinata.

?Naruto-kun, why are you looking at me like that?? asked Hinata

?Oh, nothing Hina-chan, I just think that the other dagger suits you? said Naruto as they both started laughing

Just then Sora took out Neji`s s gift, and said

?Oy, Naruto. I like the gift Hinata-chan`s cousin gave you, can I keep it??

Neji`s gift was a Kimino regularly worn by a Hyuuga, Only Naruto`s crest was on it. It was a beautiful jade color with white lining.

?No way, Onee-chan. That is by far the one of the best gift I received today, but you can rent it if you want to? teased Naruto

The four of them started laughing again.

They all looked at the other gifts naruto received, a finely crafted Shoji game from Shikamaru which Naruto will never use again after losing to Hinata 26 games in a row. A box of the most expensive cigarettes from Asuma which Naruto is not yet legally allowed to use. The complete collection of Icha Icha Paradise and a educational adult video collection from Ebisu and Jiraiya which made everyone raised an eyebrow, Tsunade on the other hand being drunk just punched the lights out of the two.Shizune gave him a set of needles that can be used for both medical and attacking purposes.

After a while Naruto was still eating ramen until he persuaded Hinata to eat some on the condition that Naruto will drink some tea.

As they went on the gifts they saw Shino`s gift that was a colony of bugs. Temari who was Suna`s representative gave Narutop three gifts, the first was Hat with cats-shaped ears, the second was a finely decorated fan while the last was an hardened sand statue of Gaara in his Kazekage clothes looking all serious and dangerous. They didn`t need to ask Temari from whom the gifts came from because it was already pretty obvious.

Sakura was ready to give her gift, knowing that Ino`s gift was far better that what she was giving Naruto. Her gift was a simple photo album filled with pictures of Team 7, as well as the 9 rookies and team Gai, and some new pictures of Hinata and Naruto together. Next was Sasuke to the shock of everyone gave Naruto a door sized giant teddy bear. He explained that he didn`t know what to give so he just gave him anything he can afford. Tsunade`s gift on the other hand was one of the weirdest, He gave Naruto a chance to be Hokage for a day next week. Tsunade was laughing while she announced this knowing that she will get a vacation. Iruka gave Naruto a simple cook book telling him that he should learn to cook more things other than ramen.

Kurenai gift was a simple three day two night vacation on Konoha`s most expensive hotel and hot spring resort. Yasu and her daughter Miki gave Naruto a pair og leg and arm bracers, that were similar to those that Nori used. Sora on the other gave him and Hinata a new pair of Kaze uniforms, she told them that they had already earned them.

Finally the four prepared themselves for the last gift of all, it was chouji`s gift. When he p resented the gift earlier, everyone squirmed, most vomited, some even collapsed upon seeing his gift.

Naruto just said ?So what are we going to do with this??..??


----------



## abichan (Jan 3, 2007)

what could be so revolting that people would vomit? nice chapter, but what was hinata's gift? come on the suspense is killng meeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 3, 2007)

naruhina26:  Great update, I'm very curious to know what Chouji's gift is and why did it make people gasp and vomit.  I really liked Ino's gift to Naruto and Sasuke's explanation for his gift was funny.  What happens next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Maracunator (Jan 3, 2007)

Liked the update, and a bit curious about Chouji's present.

I'm really looking forward to what Kakashi has to say.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Jan 3, 2007)

so.....whens the next update? =D


----------



## Cmac (Jan 4, 2007)

HOLY @#$# *!* I walk threw a portal and had to fight monsters.OK i lied when chrismas came i got the new nintindo and my cousin got ps3 and the 360 so i got suck in to playing zelda, gears of war and resistance. any way great update, this is the only fanfic i keep trak of on this forum, i'm mostly on fanficion.net reading fond some PReaty good one's. so any way hope up keep up the great story u have.




NARUHINA FOR LIFE    and if it does not happen i'll find the creater kick him in the shins a few times then get UFC Unleashed on him HO-HA:shrooms


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 4, 2007)

Wtf? End of the topic for now? Thats just not possible, Give me MORE! MORE!
OMG... Need More... *Dying from shortage of Fanfic*


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey guys I`m still polishing the kakashi wakes up and explains things part so just wait for it, anyway I would like to ask what do you think about my sig??


----------



## Chidoriblade (Jan 5, 2007)

Same thing i said before about the sig and it's finally good that you were able to post. I hope another earthquake doesn't happen anytime soon.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jan 6, 2007)

naruhina26, ur sig is quite kreepy for someone who writes such a good fanfic ^^


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok guys, This part is the end of all the happy chapters I`ve written, the next chapter will feature a preview of the end, some of you may not like the preview but believe me this is a naruhina until the end I promise

chapter 22-c last humor chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 22-C

Chouji`s gift was both both suspecting and unsuspecting at the same time. It was presented in a big plate covered by large bowl. The smell of it was very mouthwatering. As Chouji came closer to present his gift, Ino noticed that Kiba was looking for something.

?Hey, Kiba-kun what are you looking for?? asked Ino

?I`m looking for Akamaru, I haven`t seen himsince this morning, I tried calling him but he doesn`t answer? said Kiba

?Don`t worry Kiba-kun, Im sure he`s just somewhere playing, come on let`s go Chouji is presenting his gift? said Ino

As they went inside what Kiba saw shocked him, It was a dog the same size and breed as Akamaru. It was roasted to perfection with a very savoring aroma, but every didn`t noticed this because they all knew that it looked liked Akamaru.

?Hey, what`s wrong with everybody, it`s just a roasted dog? said Chouji as he cut off a piece of the ear and ate it

Hinata fainted as she saw the dog she once cuddled is eaten by chouji, the other people just squirmed while Kiba was about to go into a rage while Ino was trying to stop him.

Just as everyone was about to go crazy, and Kiba was about to pull a garouga on Chouji who was still eating his gift to Naruto, Kiba`s sister walks in with Akamaru.

Apparently Kiba has neglected Akamaru`s needs and he started to have fleas. So her sister took Akamaru and brought him to the vet. Everyone was relieved about the dog not being Akamaru, All the while Naruto was trying to wake up Hinata.

As the party was coming to an end and everyone was starting to leave, Hinata was still unconscious and was not able to present her gift.
.
.
.
.
?So brother, what are we going to do with this?? asked Sora

?Well, I can`t stomach to eat it, and I doubt any of you would, and since it`salready half eaten by Chouji, I think I`ll just give it back to him telling him I can`t finish it and it`s going to be a waste to throw it away.? Said Naruto

As Sora and Yasu said their goodnights to both Naruto and Hinata knowing that Hinata wanted to be alone with him for her gift. 

As the two went into their rooms, they secretly peeked at two the youngster just to see them with each other

?Naruto-kun, I`m sorry that I fainted and wasn`t able to give my gift to you? said Hinata with a very sad face

?Don`t worry about it Hina-chan, I really had fun at the party and it`sthe best one I`ve had ever, and I kinda miss you fainting all the time, so I was kinda happy seeing you faint again? joked Naruto

As the two started laughing again, Hinata brought out a small sealed box

?Is this your gift to me Hina-chan, Can I open it now?? asked Naruto

?I`m sorry Naruto, but can you wait until the after the jounin exams to open it? said Hinata

?Ok,but why?..?

Before Naruto could finish his sentence Hinata gave him a deep kiss, They were in each others arms that whole night.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Jan 7, 2007)

=D  i like this post! the end is very good.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 7, 2007)

naruhina26:  Great update, I was a little worried there for a second that that really was Akamaru, it was really funny seeing Hinata faint.  Whats Hinata's gift for Naruto and why does he have to wait till the Jounin exams are over to open it?  Can't wait to see what happens next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL I wonder what happened _behind the scenes_


----------



## Varel (Jan 7, 2007)

Omg! He roasted a dog!!!! WTH!!! Who roasts dog!!!!!
good ending though


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey guys some of you may not like the way I will make the story goes but I think this is the way it will make the biggest impact, I`m stopping the comedy theme of my story, and will start this new theme. This is not really a chapter rather just a turning point chapter, enjoy and don`t get mad at me


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Story shift chapter

Naruto was fighting against Nadare when he saw the Akatsuki leader holding Hinata by her throat in the cliff. As the Akatsuki leader throws  Hinata over the cliff, he swung his sword to slash Hinata across her chest, blood soon came flowing from her body. Naruto in an act of rage released the power of the Kyuubi which he had full control of and he combined it with the 9th principle of the of his Taijutsu skills. With his power he created a large rasengan in his hand, but accompanied that was a whirlwind forming in his arm together with the rasengan in his hand. He slammed it into Nadare`s armor and his hand arm went through the man`s chest. As he removed his hand he rushed towards the falling Hinata and he then performed a combination of hand and one hand seals he shouted Tsubasa no jutsu. Wings made out of Chakra appeared on his back and as he flew to try and save Hinata??.
.
.
.
.
It`s been a week since Naruto`s birthday, when the news of Kakashi finally gaining consciousness reaced the Uzumaki household.

Naruto, Hinata, and Sora rushed into the hospital. There they saw Tsunade, Sasuke and Sakura talking to Kakashi

?See, Kakashi I told you Sora-chan is here? said Tsunade

Kakashi on the other hand was surprised to see both Naruto and Sora together and knew he needed to explain a few things to them.

?Sasuke, Sakura could you wait outside please,  We just need to talk to Kakash-sensei for a while? said Naruto

As the two left Kakashi sighed knowing this will be a long explanation.

Sora asks Kakashi about why he did not tell everyone about Naruto being Yodaime`s son and heir. Keeping him in the dark and letting the villagers disrespect the son of the man who saved them.

Kakashi started telling them the story. After Yodaime and Nanashi died to seal the Kyuubi inside Naruto, the Sandaime and the elders summoned both him and Sora. Unfortunately Nanashi already sent Sora to the Kaze that time. Kakashi then told them everything anout Yodaime, Nanashi and their son who was then called Naruto. The people of Konoha then knew nothing about the relationship of Yodaime and Nanashi, and certainly nothing about their offspring.The hidden village back then was in the middle of rebuilding, and the news of their hero having a secret relationship with an outsider would surely tarnish his reputation and would cause the villagers to lose respect and trust on the village`s government. That is the worst case scenario they can think of.


----------



## makemytime (Jan 7, 2007)

wait, whose dog was it? LOL. Was the first part of your latest chapter a dream or the present and then a flashback?


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 7, 2007)

it was a sight into what naruhina will write


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 7, 2007)

great great, Now, I want, No I Demand to have more! Soon, or soon enough at least! Love this fanfic!


----------



## Cmac (Jan 7, 2007)

you said this is a naruhina fic. but i'm warning you u better not make me angry, hinata better be alive as long as naruto by the end of this fic. if you don't someone will blow up the internet. i hope this turns out to be a great story but it better not turn out to be one of those amine/video game/book endings were the main charter dies and makes you feel like you need to killed someone. from here on out i'm turning sereuce(?) no more mister nice critic.muwhahahahahahahahahahaha   

  p.s(and im saspecting some of these thing just from that cut scene and yur sig makes you seem kinda dark)


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jan 7, 2007)

The previeuw to the upcoming chapters seemed really promising ^^


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jan 9, 2007)

I cant click page 14, that's messed up, I love your continuation though!


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 10, 2007)

Cmac I know your a fan but I won`t let anyone influence my story anymore, anyway your guess is as good as everyone else`s, I`m not planning on showing anymore spoilers in the story. the next chapters will focus on the Kyuubi matter I have preapared for them so be ready for it. School for me right now is a drag so you guys must wait a liitle longer ok anyway thanks for the support be sure to post soon, Happy New Year


----------



## abichan (Jan 10, 2007)

absolutely love it! but...why did you wanna stop the comedy? I mean, taking on a more serious note isnt bad, but its not gone completely? right? RIGHT?!?!??!
also, I think you need more detail in this chapter. it kinda just jumped around...


----------



## Naruto<3Hinata (Jan 10, 2007)

This is one of the best NarutoxHinata Fanfics that I've EVER read and... I've read A LOT.
Keep up the very good work!


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 10, 2007)

Naruto<3Hinata said:


> This is one of the best NarutoxHinata Fanfics that I've EVER read and... I've read A LOT.
> Keep up the very good work!



Agreed xD. Very good


----------



## sharingan2128 (Jan 11, 2007)

nice continuation with interesting ideas...strange ones...but unique


----------



## Stickman_sam (Jan 11, 2007)

DDARRhh Can you please continue with your story please?!?!?! It is one of the best Naruto Fanfics I ever read! The only negative response you will get from me is when you have to press the spoiler thing...I don't like that because sometimes i scroll down and I miss it because there are spoiler things in people's sig too so i dunno which is which..

all in all AMAZING GREAT STORY.


----------



## Micah (Jan 11, 2007)

Stickman_sam said:


> DDARRhh Can you please continue with your story please?!?!?! It is one of the best Naruto Fanfics I ever read! The only negative response you will get from me is when you have to press the spoiler thing...I don't like that because sometimes i scroll down and I miss it because there are spoiler things in people's sig too so i dunno which is which..
> 
> all in all AMAZING GREAT STORY.



Patience is a virtue!


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok here`s part one of chapter 23, I decided to split the chapters due to the fact that I don`t really have enough time to write anymore, but I`m trying my best believe me. And can you guys help me, I want to be a senior member, but I only have 1800 rep poits, I need at least 3000, thanks for supporting me

chapter 23-A


*Spoiler*: __ 



Desires and Intentions

Chapter 23-A

It was mid-January, Everyone had a happy chistmas and new year. It was time to clean up Yodaime`s house. Sora was cleaning Yodaime and Nanashi`s room due to the fact that she lost the rock paper sciccor fight with Naruto, Hinata, and Yasu. The room being the most dust infested room in the house because Naruto decided not to let anyone use the room. Sora was just sitting in the bed staring at the room she had to clean, until her sight caught the familiar bookshelf that Nanashi and Yodaime used to put their research in. She reached for one of the books until she saw some very peculiar. A strange white book that was encased in a very powerful seal, the ones that Nanashi used to use. She performed a few hand seals but could not break it. Finally she used her most power seal breaking jutsu and finally she made it open. She was shocked upon reading what it was in the book, until she heard a loud scream?..
.
.
.
.
Sora quickly went downstairs and was also shocked to what she saw. Yasu was there holding Miki while dango was hiding behind her leg. Hinata was just covering her mouth in shock. Naruto was on Sora`s own words is Going Kyuubi. He kept on alternating on having blue to red and red to blue chakra. His fangs and claws keep appearing and reappearing. Everyone heard his loud growls or rather the fox`s growls screaming ?I MUST GET OUT?

?Yasu, take Miki and Dango out of here. Take them to the Hokage tower and Tell Obaa-chan what is happening, also tell her that we need Kakashi here right now? Shouted Sora

?But will you be alright here Sora? Yasu asked

?Of course we will, right Hinata-chan? Sora said while looking at Hinata

?Alright but you guys be careful? said Yasu as she grabbed both Miki and Dango to go to the Hokage tower

?Alright, Hinata-chan, we need to somehow contain him, let`s use the chakra bind to paralyze his movements even for a little while? said Sora

?Hai, Sora-chan? said Hinata.
.
.
.
.
In the Hokage tower, Tsunade was telling kakashi that he was still not ready to take on any missions. As they talked, the door quickly opened and there appeared Yasu. She tried to catch her breath as she quickly explained the situation to both Kakashi and Tsunade.

?Nani!!? both Kakshi and Tsunade yelled

?Alright, Shizune!!!? shouted Tsunade

?Hai, Tsunade-sama? answered Shizune as she quickly came to the room

?Keep an eye out on things here, and take care of Miki and Dango as well, there is a urgent matter I must attend to? said Tsunade

But before Shizune could answer Evryone has already left. 
.
.
.
.
Back in the house, Hinata and Sora are having a very hard time containing Naruto. He kept on shouting ?I MUST GET OUT?. Hinata was quite concerned and very frightened, she did not understand what was happening, Sora on the other understood perfectly.

?So this what they meant, Oh how I wished I`ve read this book earlier so I could have prepared for this, We would need at least five people to do this, Yasu hurry up? thought Sora


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 12, 2007)

naruhina26:  Great update, why is the Kyubbi trying to get our, what was in the book that Sora was reading and what do they need five poeple for?  Can't wait to see what happens next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Katonshadow (Jan 12, 2007)

nice update as always, cant wait for the next one.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 12, 2007)

YES YES! I Got more, Im Feed, for the Moment! great update, as they all are...
I hope you wont lose your inspiration and stop writing, that often happends when you wright long stories. keep up the good work.


----------



## abichan (Jan 12, 2007)

I like where you have taken this story, but, I sitll think it needs more detail. Update soon please.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jan 12, 2007)

I love this story! I can't wait to read more of the Kyuubi. This new Firefox is great too, it's got a built in spell-check! Heh, I always think of Kyuubi when I use this browser, it's so odd.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 12, 2007)

i was thinking that the quality would go down after you took up the fic but it didnt its nearly as good as two halves one pasrt i will remember i laughed at it "Hinata do you find something wrong with marrying your cousin". i hope the next chapter comes soon i want to see what happens with Kyuubi


----------



## Maracunator (Jan 12, 2007)

And here I was thinking that Kyuubi wouldn't make a move until the Jounin exam.

Though, I'm still thinking on Kiba neglecting Akamaru, I don't think his mom and sis will let that one slip.

Nice update, looking forward to part B of the chapter.


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Excellent.


----------



## DarkFire (Jan 14, 2007)

love the new chapters keep them coming!


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Jan 15, 2007)

super mega awesomeness!!! i really and truly like this story! one of my favorite naruhinas ever!!


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey guys good news be sure to post tomorrow coz finally are exams are over phew,


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 17, 2007)

yippie! hope you did well on the exams.   (Exams Sucks)


----------



## kithicdame (Jan 17, 2007)

ohhhh good one but a cliffy! i really want to know what the scroll is about! go naruhina!!! update soon!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 18, 2007)

yea hope you did well yay new chapter!


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jan 18, 2007)

New chapter please 

Your exams went good?


----------



## Mugnumprts (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow... Two halves was the 1st naruhina I hame ever read and your doing a good job writing it like the old author. Keep up the good work and I hope you do well on your exams..

I took my algebra one today and i am praying i didnt fail it...


----------



## durtycheese (Jan 18, 2007)

Mugnumprts said:


> Wow... Two halves was the 1st naruhina I hame ever read and your doing a good job writing it like the old author. Keep up the good work and I hope you do well on your exams..
> 
> I took my algebra one today and i am praying i didnt fail it...



good luck on the tests , i never made it past high school.


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok I will start to point out the important characters here on end, Luckily I won`t have to kill too many of them, I will be planning to show what will happen in the future for them, note the battles you have been reading including the Al-Hinata part is not the final battle

I`ll post the next chapter tomorrow and it`s all about Sora, sorry for the delay but I had connection prob yesterday

Chapter 23-B(Sasuke)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi stood infront of the lifeless body of Kakashi, his right arm has dissappeared in a grotesque and bloody manner, the place where his right arm used to be is now a bloody mess. Itachi was also bleeding from several parts of his body due to the impact of Kakashi`s last attack the Raijigeki. He was unable to move due to the massive blood lost and fatal wounds he has received. It`s a miracle he is still alive let alone fight.

Yasu was also lying there, almost half dead to say the least, but she saw what happened to Kakashi and saw the opportunity to exact her revenge on the man who killed Nori. Suddenly Sasuke appeared from the woods and saw Kakashi`s dead body and Itachi standing infront of it.

“I promised myself never to let anyone close to me die by your hands Itachi, but for this you will pay” shouted Sasuke

As he said that he started to gather all his remaining chakra into his right arm, it glowed brilliantly as it sparkles and chirps like 1000 birds.

As Itachi saw this he tried to retreat, but he could not move. Then he saw Yasu holding on a hand seal, she have performed an immobilizing jutsu that Itachi was not able to remove.

“This is a jutsu I have developed myself, and It is more powerful than the Chidori or the Raikiri” said Sasuke

As he finished charging force of chakra in his arm, he looked once more at Itachi, he also saw Yasu and saw in her eyes the desire of revenge. Sasuke understood by just looking at her eyes that Itachi has also taken something very important to her.

Finally Sasuke released the accumulation of chakra in his arm and as it steadily drops to the ground Sasuke shouted “DIE!!! ITACHI!!!!   RAIKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!”
.
.
.
.
Sasuke and Sakura were having a date in one of the most expensive restaurants in Konoha. Ino not to be outdone by her rival also asked Kiba to a date at the said restaurant.

Sakura was ordering some of the most expensive meals in the menu, Sasuke having been eligible to the Sasuke fortune since becoming 18 didn`t really mind knowing that he will be able to afford it.

Kiba on the other hand was another matter, Ino ordered the same expensive meals as Sakura

“How about you sir?” asked the waiter after Ino finished ordering

Kiba who doesn`t want to disappoint Ino just said to the waiter “ I`ll just have a glass of water please”

Meanwhile at Sasuke and Sakura`s table, Sasuke was trying to calm Sakura down as she exchanged evil, demented and killer  stares. After a while both Sakura and Ino`s orders arrived. As if by instinct the two simultaneously started devouring the food in front of them. They were in Sasuke`s own words like two Naruto`s who have not eaten for a year and then saw and all-you-can-eat ramen shop open in the middle of a town of restaurants.

As Ino was trying to out eat Sakura, Kiba quietly move towards Sasuke. Sasuke on the other hand was telling Sakura that she might want to slow down. Suddenly Kiba called quietly to Sasuke and said

“Sasuke, can I borrow some money from you, I`m broke and Ino is eating through my whole years wage, so I`m begging you….” He was stopped when Sasuke started speaking

“Yeah, sure ok” said Sasuke as he looked towards the window and saw Yasu, Tsunade and Kakashi running like there`s no tomorrow, and this made the Uchiha very nervous


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 19, 2007)

OK, before anyone starts reacting, Sasuke is a very important character for the final battle, along with Sora, Hinata, and Sakura.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you for the update, Keep up working.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 19, 2007)

nice update cant wait for more


----------



## Mugnumprts (Jan 20, 2007)

Damn... so Kakashi is dead... oh well... in order to enhance a story line some characters are going to have to die...

good job on the chapter...

Oh and i did pass my algebra final with a D- XD


----------



## Naruto<3Hinata (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow, nice twist. Keep up the Good work!


----------



## Maracunator (Jan 20, 2007)

I think that first paragraph was some dreaming on Sasuke's side.

Nice chapter, but I think there's something you might want to edit:

_Sasuke having been eligible to the Sasuke fortune since becoming 18 didn`t really mind knowing that he will be able to afford it._

I think you meant "the Uchiha fortune"


----------



## abichan (Jan 20, 2007)

new updtaes soon?


----------



## sharingan2128 (Jan 22, 2007)

i'm confused...  really confused, but very nice update though i have no idea as to what just happened

hopefully i figure out what's going on


----------



## shobu (Jan 22, 2007)

I like the romantic parts when Naruto and Hinata are alone. Keep it up!


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 22, 2007)

OK guys, here is another view into the future now for Sora, this is the last preview I`ll be showing you guys, anyway I`m having a hard time thinking of a name for the last Akatsuki member, can you guys give some suggestions, anyway here is 23-C, and don`t worry about Naruto becoming too over powered, there is a reason for this

chapter 23-C


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sora was jumping through the trees trying to look for some familiar face, and then she saw Neji lying on the ground already dead. She also saw Shino alive but struggling to get up. So she went to help him up.

?Shino, who did this to you and Neji?? asked a worried Sora

But before Shino could speak, three kunais went flying in their direction and stabbed Shino through his chest effectively killing him.

?Bastards! who threw that? said a now enraged Sora

She looked at the direction from which the Kunai`s came from a saw a person standing in a branch of a tree. The person wore and akatsuki cloak, but for some reason she looked more feminine than the others. She had long red hair and white skin. She also had a slender body which can be noticed by the way she wore the cloak. The way she wore it was different. It was tightly wore around his body. Her curves were very noticeable in it. But what made Sora suspicious was the black blindfold she wore in her eyes.

?I finally found you Sora-chan? said the woman in the tree as she went down and removed her cloak. The woman had a beautiful body, she wore arm and leg bracers that are finely crafted. She also wore a very short mini skirt with fishnets on her legs. She also wore a light-looking breastplate  which portrayed her nice curves.

Sora seeing the the akatsuki member was a girl and a beautiful one in fact didn`t really care. What she cared about was why the woman knew her.

?Why are you giving me those scary looks Sora-chan?? said the woman as she removed her blindfold showing her eyes which made Sora stare blankly at her
.
.
.
.
.
Yasu, Tsunade and Kakashi arrives to find Sora and Hinata almost overwhelmed by the Kyuubi`s immense chakra. Yasu being the only one who knows the jutsu  Sora and Hinata is using helps.

?What`s happening here?? asked Tsunade

Kakashi on the other hand has a worried look on his face.

Sora brought out the book which she found earlier and threw it to Kakashi and Tsunade and told them to read it.

The book reads as

?Knowing that the sealing jutsu we originally planned to use to seal the demon fox inside Naruto  was not sufficient enough, we decided to use a different one, which will incorporate both me and Nanashi`s expertise. Although the demon would be seal inside are child, it will still be able to affect a few aspects of Naruto`s power. We designed it so that Naruto can unconsciously use the demon`s power and use it as it`s own power source. In time the demon`s chakra will start to fuse with Naruto`s own but both Sora and kakashi don`t know that the seal has a second purpose. Ninety days after Naruto`s seventeenth birthday, the seal will start to weaken. For ten minutes  before twelve midnight of that day the seal will be realesed. This will give the demon a chance to escape and in the process kill Naruto. But if this is prevented and the demon is remained seal after the ten minutes, Naruto will start to absorb the demon`s chakara making it his own and having full control over it, the fox will be nothing more than a wandering spirit inside of him. To prevent the demon from escaping, we have prepared a special ceremony, it will take at least four or more shinobi`s with excellent chakra control and a person who is able to use half seals???.?

As Kakashi and Tsunade read the book futher, Sora, Yasu and Hinata used the chakra bindment jutsu to stop sll chakra reactions of Naruto.

?So we have seven hours to prepare the ceremony to prevent the fox from escaping? said Kakashi

?If we are to succed, won`t this make Naruto the most powerful shinobi of all, having unlimited chakra? said Tsunade

?Well, we will worry about that when we succed right Yasu? said Sora

All the while Hinata was kneeling beside Naruto who was laying there quiet because of the jutsu and whipering 

?Please be alright Naruto-kun, I love you? as she kissed him??


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 22, 2007)

OK guys here`s another question for you, I figure out this one by reading two halves again, anyway what made Sora looked at the blinfold girl?? anyone want to guess??


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 23, 2007)

her bloodline was in the girls and i have a cool name if it's for the girl u mention kenana and if it's a man's name u're looking for Tatshi or Moushi i give u permission to use these name they are 3 chars in my story Kenana and Moushi are just sub charcters in my story and won't be seen that much after they hit chunin in my story which will be soon and Tatshi is my main char he has the 8 tails inside him with the Hidsugon bloodline in him so you could cut out the bloodline and the 8tails being inside him if it's a guy char and u're using this name and u don't need to know Kenana's bloodline.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 23, 2007)

nice chapter thats crazy


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hyuuga Kory said:


> nice chapter thats crazy



Yeah I know, 3 are already dead (Kakashi,Neji, and Shino) HInata is in a ...... 

AND I planned to kill a whole lot more


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hinata's in a coma... Don't go soap opera on us! Remember, you can't kill off certain characters without huge consequences.


----------



## shobu (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice chapter, but I hope that you are not going to kill too many. At least not Naruto and Hinata. xD I'm looking forward to see some nice actions after the Jounin exams like Hinata's present.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 24, 2007)

naruhina26:  Great update, I agree with Hyuuga Kory this is crazy, the thing that I don't understand is why Neji?  What's going to happen next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jan 24, 2007)

The woman Sora sees will be Yasu.


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 25, 2007)

ArAshI-sensei said:


> The woman Sora sees will be Yasu.



It`s a very long guess but wrong, I will give a hint, remember when Itachi killed Nori, he knew about Sora`s past and her abilities, why is that?? OH yeah the time this was happening Itachi was fighting Sasuke and Yasu


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jan 25, 2007)

> It`s a very long guess but wrong, I will give a hint, remember when Itachi killed Nori, he knew about Sora`s past and her abilities, why is that?? OH yeah the time this was happening Itachi was fighting Sasuke and Yasu



whoops sry, didn't pay attention to that


----------



## abichan (Jan 26, 2007)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! i cry with out my updates!


----------



## Maracunator (Jan 27, 2007)

I liked the story update, but, would you mind correcting the grammar on that chapter? It's a bit hard for a non-native English speaker to read through mistakes like those.


----------



## ultimate NaruxHina fan (Jan 29, 2007)

*hi*

hi im new but i read two halves and twice shy (to this point). its asome! get a new chapter out soon! 

how come  no one is posting?
hello?


----------



## Desu Decchi (Feb 10, 2007)

Is this thread still active.


----------



## naruhina26 (Feb 11, 2007)

I`m sorry, but I had this important thing I had to take care of, that`s why I didn`t have time to post anymore, I promise to start posting again by next week, again I`m sorry


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 11, 2007)

thats ok with me cant wait till next week


----------



## naruhina26 (Feb 12, 2007)

so I guess, a lot of people got tired of waiting for me hahaha


----------



## HudanTatshi (Feb 12, 2007)

im just waiting for u 2 update while i play a MMORPG


----------



## ultimate NaruxHina fan (Feb 12, 2007)

i hope you get a new chapter out soon, you have a real talent for it


----------



## K' (Feb 12, 2007)

NICE O_O You typed alot.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Beware the MMORPG, for WOW will be your Ragnar?k, hehehe. No, seriously I really love this continuation where DameWren stopped! I think I'll talk on TS to my squad and play SilkRoad Online.


----------



## Desu Decchi (Feb 13, 2007)

great i can't wait for the new chapter. hey have you thought about registering on fanfiction.net naruhina26 it has many readers and with your work you'd do great


----------



## naruhina26 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ahh, a few more days and I can go back to writing again


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 15, 2007)

A-W-E-SOME cant wait


----------



## ultimate NaruxHina fan (Feb 16, 2007)

Im so happy i need three of me to express it, Kage bushin no jutsu 'poof'


----------



## yungsung (Feb 17, 2007)

zomg so long since update


----------



## naruhina26 (Feb 18, 2007)

I`ll update tomorrow, I`ve been so busy that I just didn`t have time


----------



## alexwill22 (Feb 18, 2007)

Take your time Naruhine26, I would like to see where this story is going.  Also, I am glad that you were able to pull it off so far.  Can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## naruhina26 (Feb 20, 2007)

sorry about the delay, here`s chapter 24-A, I know you guys will have lots of questions about the chapter, and I will be ha[ppy to answer all of them.

chapter 24-a



*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter 24-a

It was Valentines day, a few weeks after what Sora called the Kyuubi incident. All is well in Konoha a few months before the jounin exams. Tsunade was able to cover up the fact that Kyuubi almost got out without the combine efforts of Hinata, Sora, Yasu, Kakashi, Sasuke, Sakura, and Herself. All of Konoha were kept in the dark about the incident to avoid mass panic amongst it`s people. Naruto and Hinata were walking down the streets hand in hand as if nothing happened. They wanted to celebrate Valentines day together and requested that they did not have training today. Sora was opposed to this until Kakashi popped out of nowhere with a gift.

?Yo,? said Kakashi as he waved to the Sora and the others

?Kakashi-sensei, what are you doing here?? asked Naruto

?I`m here to deliver a message from Tsunade-sama?? said Kakashi

?From Obaa-chan/? said both Naruto and Sora in chorus

?Yup, I`m here to tell you guys that everyone is given the day off today except those who are in duty at the gates? explained Kakashi

Naruto jumped for joy as he heard the news, at once he grabbed Hinata`s hand and said

?Come on Hina-chan, were going to go all over town and have fun, lets go and changed our clothes?

?Hai, Naruto-kun, I think it`s been a while since we last went out? said Hinata as she was dragged by Naruto inside the house

Meanwhile Kakashi moved closer to Sora and said

?Sora-chan, are you doing anything tonight?? asked Kakashi

?Well I was planning on eating ice cream and?.? Said Sora before Kakashi brought out a box wrapped in a red ribbon

?This is for you, Sora-chan? said Kakashi as his eye started to sparkle

?Oh, Kakashi-kun this is wonder?..? said Sora but was stopped, her calm and happy face was replaced with anger

?What`d wrong Sora-chan, don`t you like my gift? asked Kakashi

As Sora eyes began to show rage, Yasu moved closer to see what was in the box Kakashi gave to her. Yasu too was overwhelmed by shock at what she saw.
.
.
.
.
Naruto was wearing the Yukata Neji gave to him on his birthday. It was unsual for him to wear something formal, but for Hinata he wuld do anything. As Hinata came out of her room Naruto was dumbstrucked by her appearance. She was wearing a light lavender Yukata, it matches her beautiful eyes said Naruto to himself. Her hair was worn down, but had a beautiful ornament at the left side of her head. She was beautiful no matter how he looked at her.

?Shall we go, Hina-chan?? asked naruto as he offered his elbow to Hinata

Hinata gracefully accepts it. As the couple made their way out of the door, they were surprised when they saw Sora chasing Kakashi swinging around Samehada to try and be head him all the while yelling ?Kakashi you baka, you haaven`t changed at all you`re still a fucking pervert!!!!!!?.
The two jumped from one roof top to another until they could not be seen.

Naruto and Hinata moved closer to Yasu and was about to asked what happened but Yasu just pointed down towards the box Kakashi gave Sora. Hinata was blushing as she covered her face and Naruto was just speechless.

Yasu started telling the two about what happened

?Don`t you like my gift Sora-chan?? asked Kakashi

?Kakashi you pervert?..?Sora started mumbling

?Sora-chan I`m giving you my most-prized possession, my Icha-Icha collection?? said Kakashi but before he could finish Sora was already swinging around Samehada aiming for Kakashi`s head.

Yasu just told them that at least Sora had something to do and won`t bother them for a while.
.
.
.
.
As Naruto and Hinata walked around town they saw the other Konoha couples having fun at valentines. Sakura gave a pair of dolls that resembled the two of them, while Sasuke gave Sakura a simple green rose. He said that it reminded him of her eyes.

On the other they also saw Shikamaru and Temari on a restaurant. Temari gave Shikamaru a book entitled ?HOW TO SLEEP WITH YOUR EYES WIDE OPEN?. Temari found out from the other jounins that Shikamaru was always getting in trouble with Tsunade because he was always sleeping during meetings, and she knew changing Shikamaru was going to be next to imposible so she decided that this way was better. Shikamaru then gave Temari his gift. Temari could not moved from the place she sat as she saw the gift??


----------



## naruhina26 (Feb 20, 2007)

SORRY i COULDN`T UPDATE YESTERDAY AS i PROMISED, i GOT HOOKED BY TTHE ALLSTAR GAME SO i JUST FORGOT, SORRY


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 20, 2007)

nice chapter its nice that everyones happy
lol i dont think kakashi would ever give away his icha icha collection


----------



## naruhina26 (Feb 20, 2007)

Wellm the characters are kinda OC, and I`m planning a flash back look on how they sealed Kyuubi alright


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Feb 24, 2007)

New chapter....when!


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Feb 25, 2007)

naruhina26:  I just wanted to comment on the last chapter, which I forgot to do before.  Great update, its really nice to see Naruto and Hianta just walking around and not worry about anything, its a little refreshing.  Kakashi's gift to Sora was funny.  Can't wait to see what happens next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## yungsung (Feb 25, 2007)

great great great


----------



## A2ZOMG (Feb 27, 2007)

Whoa...dayuuumn.  I love this fan fiction.  It was fun to read, and reasonably well-tied to what we currently know about Naruto.  Naruto and Hinata ftw indeed.  It moved a tad slowly...probably some lengthy filler detail indeed...but that is just like our favorite anime, now is it?


----------



## naruhina26 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hehe, too busy, too much school work be post tomorrow, argh


----------



## Corey45 (Feb 27, 2007)

im guessing the parts of people dying are forshadows?  btw just finished reading the whole seriers took me about 5 days total with all the stuff ive been doing well keep it up.


----------



## naruhina26 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok everyone, sorry for the delay, and foreword Neji and Shizune will not be a couple, they are paired with other people, you`ll see anyway

24-b


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shikamaru`s gift was a beautifully crafted fan. It was decorated with shiny stones. From the looks of it , it seems to be quite expensive.

?Shika-kun, this is quite expensive? said Temari

??Don`t worry about it Temari-chan, a jounins salary is quite good that it let me buy that beautiful fan for you, and besides it makes you look more like a woman? said Shikamaru with a slight grin

?Arigato, Shika-kun? said Temari as she gave Shikamaru a soft kiss

Naruto and Hinata decided to leave the two alone as they continued on walking the streets of Konoha. They stopped by a shop and decided to rest. They ate some dumplings and was happily looking at the scenery. They stopped for a moment when they saw Kakashi and Sora still chasing each other. They were jumping from one roof top to another, all the while Sora was swinging Samehada destroying everything in her path yelling 

?Come back here so I can kill you, you one eyed pervert?

Naruto and Hinata continued eating when the two was out of their sight. Afterwards they went to a temple and started praying, Naruto even said

?Please let Kakashi-sensei`s soul rest in peace?
.
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile in a training ground Gai was stretching while waiting for his team

?Ahh, it`s a wonderful and youthful day, I`m soory for the women of Konoha that they will not be able to see me in this day of hearts, but alas I need to train more? said Gai

As his team arrived, he also saw Kakashi running towards his direction and said

?Ahh, Kakashi my eternal rival, are you here to challenge me in this day of hearts?? asked Gai

?Can`t talk, trying to stay alive? was the only thing that Kakashi said

As Kakashi passed, Gai followed him with eyes thinking about why was Kakashi running until he heard Ten-ten shouting

?Gai-sensei look out!?

But it was too late, Sora already slammed Samehada on Gai and it erupted in a hugh dusk cloud, the only thing the three jounin heard was a loud cry from their Gai-sensei and a yelling Sora trying to take off the head of Kakashi. When the dusk cloud cleared there was a huge hole in the ground, the three moved closer to see the condition of Gai.

Ten-ten started poking Gai saying ?Is he still alive??

Lee started crying while holding flowers yelling ?Gai-sensei, you`re wig has fallen off?

Neji on the other hand said ?So I guess the training is postponed, I have to go anyway?

?Where are you going Neji-kun?? asked Ten-ten

Neji already explained to Ten-ten that she liked another girl, but could not tell anyone who she is, Ten-ten though long accepted that Neji could not love her back, she then decided to accept Lee`s sweet and undying devotion to her, but to her surprise she kinda like all the attention Lee gave to her.

?Neji blushing said ?I`m going on a date?
.
.
.
.
.
Meanwhile at the Hokage tower

?All right Jiraiya,I`m going to let you have this event? said Tsunade

?Really Tsunade thanks? said Jiraiya

Tsunade called on a few Anbu and said ?Tell this to everyone?.. wait, where`s Shizune??


----------



## Corey45 (Feb 28, 2007)

good update sigh i wish it was longer but its ok as long as more updates come im a happy fan lol


----------



## houston (Mar 2, 2007)

I just wanted to say i think that you are an amazing writer and to keep up the good work ... also i read awhile back that you were looking for the first four chapters are you still looking


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Mar 2, 2007)

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. i havent been on in months. im watchin south park.
the towels like "you wanna get high" lol AWESOME UPDATES!!!!


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Mar 3, 2007)

naruhina26:  Great update, if it isn't Shizune that Neji has a date with then who?  Can't wait to see what happens next.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Silent_D (Mar 4, 2007)

great story,  ive read two halves along time ago, and im glad u picked up in Twice Shy where he/she left off. i cant wait till the next chapter comes out!


----------



## Uzimakikyuubi666 (Mar 4, 2007)

This is awsome, I honestly thought that it may not be very good at first, but aside from some small gramar problems, this is pretty damn good.


----------



## naruhina26 (Mar 4, 2007)

I think you`ll be suprise when you see whose going to be their date, be sur to post tomorrow


----------



## Corey45 (Mar 5, 2007)

woot todays monday, we get an update today.. YEAH!!!!


----------



## ultimate NaruxHina fan (Mar 5, 2007)

i hope so


----------



## Uzimakikyuubi666 (Mar 7, 2007)

No! it's tuesday, I think... oh well, I can't say anything because I can't even bother to write a fan-fic to start...


----------



## Corey45 (Mar 7, 2007)

well now its tuesday : (  no update yet. But i shall wait


----------



## Mr-Kory (Mar 8, 2007)

^ me aswell


----------



## darkwater297 (Mar 15, 2007)

So when is the update coming?


----------



## nanashi666 (Mar 18, 2007)

this is probably the best fic ive read to date really well done


----------



## yohmomma (Mar 18, 2007)

*love the story but you need to conclude it*


----------



## Neco (Mar 27, 2007)

Bumping and hoping this is still alive


----------



## alexwill22 (Mar 27, 2007)

This story is good as dead.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't think it is, it's only been a month since last update, many writers take 3 months just to add a chapter!


----------



## pentium415 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice continuation of Twice Shy. Not as good as original but still I like it. I think that it was a little to much on the comedy side but still good. Also I find that it is some what difficult to fallow when things are happening, with all the flash backs and flash forwards


----------



## Garan-kun (Apr 9, 2007)

*noobs opinion (if u care)*

hi im a noob but ive read a lot of fics and this is the BEST


----------



## Corey45 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sigh where is the writer i miss this fic


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Apr 13, 2007)

me 2

































































f



















d

































s




































g




























d


----------



## txsfld (Apr 13, 2007)

stop doing that its freakin annoying


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Apr 13, 2007)

no no no i only did it becauseit says my messages are too short


----------



## Garan-kun (Apr 20, 2007)

man these updates take forever huh?


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 21, 2007)

omg awwwwsome cant wait for next part keep it up


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 21, 2007)

<Bump> (just keepin it alive  )


----------



## silent snow (Apr 21, 2007)

Sooo nice story, i cant wait for the next chapter


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 21, 2007)

ya its gonna be good


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 22, 2007)

<bump> <bump>


----------



## cristwelrine (Apr 22, 2007)

it would be nice 4 naruhina 2 do the update but its almost 12 months from when she last posted , hope its not going 2 happen the way it happened with cooldagers naruhina , bouth have stopped at the beggining of the main action


----------



## Corey45 (Apr 22, 2007)

It hasnt been 12 months cause on page 18 she posted a teaser for the chapter, but your correct on the updates taking forever.  Patience is a virtue my friends. So just keep waiting and have patience


----------



## notter (Apr 22, 2007)

Can some1 plz  tell me how i can get my hands first three chapter of "Twice Shy", i just started reading "Two Halves" and i know the origin, author dropped the series and naruhina.. picked it up, but i haven't read the frist 3 chapters and i don't wanna start from the 4th chapter. 

I'd really appriciate it if some1 can tell me how i can get the first 3 chapters. 

p.s. is something wrong with search, every time i tried to seach with "Twice shy" as title, i keep on getting no topic's found.. o.O

btw. THNX


----------



## notter (Apr 22, 2007)

argh, slow ass net, i might have double clicked or something... 

sorry for double post.. it wasn't intentional..

ne ways... if there is a mod, u can delete my threads.. i was stupid enough not skip the very first post on this topic... :s



naruhina26 said:


> Ok this is my new thread, I`m so happy that so many of you support me the fact that a lot of people told me that I would suck if I continue this fanfic, anyway this is the new thread that I`m going to be using
> 
> Disclaimer
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 22, 2007)

Its good either way, i didnt read first 3 chapters and it was still good *thumbs up*


----------



## kakasi'sapprentice (Apr 22, 2007)

Great job! Hurry and post the next chapter.


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes! Hurry and post next chapter! ......im getting paranoid >.<


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2007)

omg thers a porno movie called desires and intentions no lie


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sooo.....i dont care! this is goooooooooooooooood fanfic!


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 22, 2007)

<Bump> <Bump>


----------



## Arathole (Apr 23, 2007)

very good fanfic please post soon im addicted now


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 23, 2007)

yes addicted is good!


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 23, 2007)

bump.....bump.


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 24, 2007)

Its taking too long!!! when is next update already?? lol


----------



## ultimate NaruxHina fan (May 2, 2007)

<bump><bump>


----------



## kakasi'sapprentice (May 2, 2007)

Whats up with the slow updates?


----------



## ultimate NaruxHina fan (May 3, 2007)

not a clue here


----------



## Garan-kun (May 3, 2007)

man is naruhina26 ever gonna update?


----------



## Mellie (May 4, 2007)

i need more! i print out the chapters and take them to work with me. so when i go on my lunch i have something to entertain me


----------



## Garan-kun (May 6, 2007)

ok now ur just getting obsessive lol


----------



## Mellie (May 7, 2007)

lol i know fanfic is my new current obsession. im so pathetic lol


----------



## Tenchu Neji (May 7, 2007)

nice fic...easyily 9/10 very good waiting for the next part...


----------



## Korixela (May 14, 2007)

*I don't like titleing anything*

Good, but a lot of spelling/grammar mistakes. uh.. it kinda strays from damewren's story, but keep writing: you're the author, and ou can do whatever you want. Im glad i finally found someone to write this; I didn't want to do it myself, as it is more interesting to read others' point of veiw. keep it going!


----------



## Garan-kun (May 21, 2007)

KakashiSenseiFangirl said:


> lol i know fanfic is my new current obsession. im so pathetic lol



you aint jokin, dude


----------



## Delusions of Granduer (May 22, 2007)

As sad as it is i believe this fic might be done. And though we might not like it its the authors choice whether to continue or not so please stop complaining about post dates if naruhina decides to continue this story then they will and only then will you get to finish it so a little consideration people


----------



## goldenboy892007 (May 24, 2007)

hey chill out dellusions, for one the book is not finished, you would know this if you read all of naruhina26s messages. and for 2 i was looking at damewerns jounal entries and found that she posted back in january that she was @#$% out naruhina26 for continuing it, in my opinion i dont think damewern has a right to even read twice shy because she didnt right it, in stead she quit on it when all her fans wanted her to continue, if she says anything to naruhina26, she sould say thank you because naruhina26 saved her but for finishing wat she started, which draws me again to thinking that damewerns is nothing but a quiter and if anyone knows naruhina26 personaly let her know that i think the book is perfect so far and that she should continue it with out worrying about being put down by damewern and if naruhina26 still feels she cant finish it than i will and i wont quit either because i am not a quiter like damewern and after twice shy is finished i was planing on making a sequal to it called twice loved but please if anyone knows naruhina26 personaly tell her not to quit because beleive it or not there are still people wanting to read it.

thank you for your time.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (May 24, 2007)

oh and dulishions im sorry for chewing you like that.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (May 25, 2007)

*Goldenboy....*



goldenboy892007 said:


> hey chill out dellusions, for one the book is not finished, you would know this if you read all of naruhina26s messages. and for 2 i was looking at damewerns jounal entries and found that she posted back in january that she was @#$% out naruhina26 for continuing it, in my opinion i dont think damewern has a right to even read twice shy because she didnt right it, in stead she quit on it when all her fans wanted her to continue, if she says anything to naruhina26, she sould say thank you because naruhina26 saved her but for finishing wat she started, which draws me again to thinking that damewerns is nothing but a quiter and if anyone knows naruhina26 personaly let her know that i think the book is perfect so far and that she should continue it with out worrying about being put down by damewern and if naruhina26 still feels she cant finish it than i will and i wont quit either because i am not a quiter like damewern and after twice shy is finished i was planing on making a sequal to it called twice loved but please if anyone knows naruhina26 personaly tell her not to quit because beleive it or not there are still people wanting to read it.
> 
> thank you for your time.



*Goldenboy, I think you should reread what Damewren wrote in her journal.

She never gave any grief to naruhina26 for what she did. The only thing she talked about was how she herself couldn't continue the story. That doesn't make her a quitter if her reasons are justified. You don't know what she went through that changed her perspective, so you shouldn't criticize. It's like somebody being gung-ho about being a soldier, but then when you enter combat and see the horrors, that can change how you feel. Damewren had every right to stop writing. The only problems I had were that she took the stories down (thank god I found Two Halves on another site!) and that it took her so long to let us know what was happening with Twice Shy. 

So cut Damewren some slack and just give your support to naruhina26. That's what's important.

Naruhina26, keep up the good work.  *


----------



## goldenboy892007 (May 25, 2007)

Im sorry if i sound harsh but is my opinion and how i look at things, so please forgive my rudness but all in all i do agree with you, good job so far naruhina26 and keep up the good work also if you want to read two halves, and this is for everyone the website is.... emoticons of increasing spitefullness  and i sugjest that you read dimentional exchange and grean leaf too they are good fanfics too trust me on that.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (May 25, 2007)

*Two Halves*



goldenboy892007 said:


> Im sorry if i sound harsh but is my opinion and how i look at things, so please forgive my rudness but all in all i do agree with you, good job so far naruhina26 and keep up the good work also if you want to read two halves, and this is for everyone the website is.... And live action is always fun.  and i sugjest that you read dimentional exchange and grean leaf too they are good fanfics too trust me on that.




*Yeah, I have that bookmarked actually. I wish it was still in Fanfiction.net though. At least that site lets you mark favourite stories so they're all listed in one place, and you can set it so that when there is an update, it will notify you by email.

I accept your apology and respect your feelings on the matter. It's refreshing to have someone respond the way you have. Most people I meet get vicious for no reason. It's sad. Thank you.*


----------



## Roshiman10 (May 25, 2007)

Two Halves


----------



## ultimate NaruxHina fan (May 25, 2007)

uzumakinaruko said:


> *Yeah, I have that bookmarked actually. I wish it was still in Fanfiction.net though. At least that site lets you mark favourite stories so they're all listed in one place, and you can set it so that when there is an update, it will notify you by email.
> 
> I accept your apology and respect your feelings on the matter. It's refreshing to have someone respond the way you have. Most people I meet get vicious for no reason. It's sad. Thank you.*



you can do that here to you know.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (May 25, 2007)

lol, but anyway, this is to naruhina26, we cant wait for your next chapters, i understand that its taking you some time because of school, trust me i know, my school just let out for summer today,(*Thank God*). I have been working on fox hunter 2 since the previous athor is not going to continue it and it has been a pain so i do under stand, but all in all i cant wait for your upcoming chapters.


----------



## Garan-kun (May 25, 2007)

hey its summer!! u know what that means? it means naruhina26 will have more time to update!! WOHOO


----------



## goldenboy892007 (May 25, 2007)

yes i agree by much Garan - kun


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 26, 2007)

two halves is pre-sequal  ??  


you have a squeal twice-shy?? link  i dont want to miss it

i dont want to read different post ,i prefer fan fiction make easier to read in one place ...if you already have link it ... i tried to click in first post but it was stop at chapter 3 in sequal ..

i am in the Two Halve at chatper 21 ,, soon to finish but where can i find Twice shy link ....


----------



## goldenboy892007 (May 29, 2007)

hello all, im going to try to post everyday, so, oh and if anyone knows naruhina26 tell her that i hope she is in good health.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (May 30, 2007)

hey baby raptor, do you know if he is going to continue Nzruto of the Sharingan, i think its pretty good so far.


----------



## Delusions of Granduer (May 30, 2007)

Wooo i hope theres an update this summer


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 30, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> hey baby raptor, do you know if he is going to continue Nzruto of the Sharingan, i think its pretty good so far.


i have no idea  i am wait for next chapter if that is update i will let you know about it


----------



## ultimate NaruxHina fan (May 30, 2007)

cool sig raptor

me want update


----------



## Chidoriblade (May 30, 2007)

I''m back and only three new chapters... update soon!


----------



## goldenboy892007 (May 31, 2007)

ite ty raptor, keep me posted, and also do you know how long its been since he last posted???????????????????????????


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 31, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> ite ty raptor, keep me posted, and also do you know how long its been since he last posted???????????????????????????



you need pm to me since we stole their thread ... watch out at MOD!:amazed 

i will update my sig  dont worry



back to topic 

who is author take over Twice Shy???  i am lost ...


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (May 31, 2007)

*I'll help you Raptor!*



Baby Raptor said:


> you need pm to me since we stole their thread ... watch out at MOD!:amazed
> 
> i will update my sig  dont worry
> 
> ...



*Fear not, Fair Maiden, I will rescue you!

OK, Two Halves was first. This was written by Dame Wren. She finished

it, then started on the sequel, Twice Shy. After two or three chapters

(and a false restart with Guilt Trip (which was supposed to replace

Twice Shy) she finally quit, and naruhina26 decided to take over and 

finish Twice Shy.

I hope this helps!

BTW, don't change your sig, it's cute!*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (May 31, 2007)

im a little confused, im starting to think that naruhina26 is quiting on because of a little post dame wren wrote, and im pretty sure that all of you read my coment on that, if naruhina does stop writing twice shy, which i dout, then i will continue were she left off, and finish it, ohh and for those who have read the fox hunter, i am almost finished with chapter 1 of book 2.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 3, 2007)

i guess NaruHina26 have to something to do as important stuff  give time to NaruHina .. it is possible to return with lot of chapter ( i hope it !! )


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 3, 2007)

yes, i expect her to probably post up to 5 chapters, also rapter, let me know when the fanfic, "The Person I Admire" up dates, im very intrested just like i am with "Naruto of the Saringan", so please keep me posted on both, i wold appreciate it, ty for your time, and leave me messages in my box so it dosent appear we are stiling this thread, thank you again...


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 3, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> yes, i expect her to probably post up to 5 chapters, also rapter, let me know when the fanfic, "The Person I Admire" up dates, im very intrested just like i am with "Naruto of the Saringan", so please keep me posted on both, i wold appreciate it, ty for your time, and leave me messages in my box so it dosent appear we are stiling this thread, thank you again...



i will planning to edit in my sig if you can see it !!


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 3, 2007)

whaatt?? im confused raptor, are you telling me that both Naruto of the Sharingan, and The Person I Admire have both been updated????????????


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 3, 2007)

also, do you have any other naru/hina fanfiction, its my all time favorite do to the fact that my favorite characters are naruto and hinata.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 3, 2007)

*The Person I Admire*



goldenboy892007 said:


> whaatt?? im confused raptor, are you telling me that both Naruto of the Sharingan, and The Person I Admire have both been updated????????????



*As one of the two official BETA's for The Person I Admire (Kage Husha), there have been 2 new chapters. After a one year hiatus, he came out with chapter 25. Then, on April 18th, he came out with chapter 26. Don't ask when the next chapter is coming out, I won't know until he sends it to me.

As for the other story, I have no idea.

If you want a good Naru/Hina, try Because I Belong To Him by Nasan Two blonde kunoichi: Ino x Temari FC

As the BETA for this one as well, I can tell you it's a great story!

Anyway, take it easy.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 4, 2007)

tank you much, ill read it tomorrow, but keep me posted on The Person I Admire. thank you again


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 4, 2007)

*Goldenboy, don't forget...*



goldenboy892007 said:


> tank you much, ill read it tomorrow, but keep me posted on The Person I Admire. thank you again



*You're welcome, Goldenboy. BTW, read chapters 25 & 26, OK? Don't want you to miss one. And sure, I'll keep you apprised on updates (if I remember - my memory sucks)

Also, I hope you like the story I recommended.*


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 4, 2007)

*Just so no one misses this...*



uzumakinaruko said:


> *As one of the two official BETA's for The Person I Admire (Kage Husha), there have been 2 new chapters. After a one year hiatus, he came out with chapter 25. Then, on April 18th, he came out with chapter 26. Don't ask when the next chapter is coming out, I won't know until he sends it to me.
> 
> As for the other story, I have no idea.
> 
> ...



*BTW, at Goldenboy's request, I will try to let you guys know when updates for The Person I Admire turn up.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 4, 2007)

thank you, thank you much im going to start reading it now.


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jun 4, 2007)

yo guys...you know thers like about 3 pages of spam now...anyways need update!!!


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 4, 2007)

*You're welcome*



goldenboy892007 said:


> thank you, thank you much im going to start reading it now.



Have fun!         :amazed


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 4, 2007)

*Well...*



Tenchu Neji said:


> yo guys...you know thers like about 3 pages of spam now...anyways need update!!!



*Actually, it's not spam...off-topic, yes, spam, no. Spam is when you put something just for the sake of it. We're talking about fanfiction stories, just not only Twice Shy.

As for updates, everyone be patient. We don't what naruhina26 is up to, so try not to drive yourselves crazy with endless speculation. *


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jun 4, 2007)

uzumakinaruko said:


> *Actually, it's not spam...off-topic, yes, spam, no. Spam is when you put something just for the sake of it. We're talking about fanfiction stories, just not only Twice Shy.
> 
> As for updates, everyone be patient. We don't what naruhina26 is up to, so try not to drive yourselves crazy with endless speculation. *



fine *goes into bored mode* off-topic then.....still its just a lot of junk not worth discussing(at least on this thread...)


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 4, 2007)

i am sorry for make mistake ...for misunderstand ..


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 5, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> i am sorry for make mistake ...for misunderstand ..


*You are forgiven.   Have a nice day Raptor!*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 5, 2007)

uzumakinaruko, good chapter, cant wait for the next one, it was good, took me 2 hours to read, i liked it, thank you.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 5, 2007)

hey, raptor, is Naruto & Hinata: The Angel and the Demeon a naru/hina??????


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 5, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> hey, raptor, is Naruto & Hinata: The Angel and the Demeon a naru/hina??????



*I can tell you now that yes, it is. It's a sequel to Naruto & Hinata:True Strength Revealed. Both are good stories.*


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 5, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> uzumakinaruko, good chapter, cant wait for the next one, it was good, took me 2 hours to read, i liked it, thank you.



*You're welcome. Yeah, chapters 25 & 26 were really good. I especially liked the part with Hiashi. That was cool.

Take it easy.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 5, 2007)

????? I was refuring to Because I Belong To Him, but your right though they were good chapters


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 5, 2007)

can i get a link to Naruto & Hinata: True Streghth Revealed


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 5, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> can i get a link to Naruto & Hinata: True Streghth Revealed



*Of course! 

Enjoy!*


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 5, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> ????? I was referring to Because I Belong To Him, but your right though they were good chapters



*LOL, sorry. Yeah, that is a great story...just don't get your hopes up for a quick update. I'm the BETA for this story, and the author is lazier than Shikamaru! I swear, no joke! Makes Shikamaru look like Gai and Lee TOGETHER! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 5, 2007)

np, thanks for the link


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 5, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> np, thanks for the link



*Glad I could help out!*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 5, 2007)

uzumakinaruko said:


> *You're welcome. Yeah, chapters 25 & 26 were really good. I especially liked the part with Hiashi. That was cool.
> 
> Take it easy.*




which fanfiction ... i know twice Shy has four page ... i did miss it??


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 5, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> which fanfiction ... i know twice Shy has four page ... i did miss it??



*No, I was talking there about The Person I Admire, which I am one of the BETAs for.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 6, 2007)

let me know when the Naruto & Hinata: Angel and the Demon is updated too, its pretty good so far.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 7, 2007)

*Oi, Goldenboy*



goldenboy892007 said:


> let me know when the Naruto & Hinata: Angel and the Demon is updated too, its pretty good so far.



*If you sign up for Fanfiction.net (it's free), at the bottom left corner of the page at the end of every chapter of a story, there is a drop down box marked "Submit A Review" that lets you mark the story so that you will be notified of when there's an update. It sends the notification to your email. Also, you can mark it as a favourite story that will appear in a list on your bio page in the site.*



*Here is my bio page, you'll see what I mean. I have 93 favourites.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 7, 2007)

nice, ive got a name on there now, so do i get updates now,


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 7, 2007)

also, is Golden Fox, Naru/Hina


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 7, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> also, is Golden Fox, Naru/Hina



it was not Naru/HInata but pretty about hinata with other guy i dont want spoil you


more action and drama .. if you are fan of Hinata .. Hinata will part of the Golden fox




uzumakinaruko said:


> *If you sign up for Fanfiction.net (it's free), at the bottom left corner of the page at the end of every chapter of a story, there is a drop down box marked "Submit A Review" that lets you mark the story so that you will be notified of when there's an update. It sends the notification to your email. Also, you can mark it as a favourite story that will appear in a list on your bio page in the site.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is my bio page, you'll see what I mean. I have 93 favourites.*





Damn!! 93 :amazed  i will check out this your profile .. i hve 30 favorite .. i will plannning to beat you in more favorite link ... which is your best favorite in your favorite .. let me know about it


----------



## Garan-kun (Jun 7, 2007)

*a little something to keep you guys busy*

  ok this fic is totally kickass i hope it'll be enough to keep you guys busy until the next update


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 7, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> nice, ive got a name on there now, so do i get updates now,



*First, Goldenboy, find the stories you want. Then, as I described earlier, mark them as Favourites and for Story Alert. The Story Alert will inform you when there is an update on that story. Now, another feature is Author Alert. What this does is alerts you to not only chapter updates for their stories, but also lets you know if they start a whole new story. Cool, neh?

Enjoy. Feel free to plunder my favourites list for inspiration.*



Baby Raptor said:


> Damn!! 93 :amazed  i will check out this your profile .. i hve 30 favorite .. i will plannning to beat you in more favorite link ... which is your best favorite in your favorite .. let me know about it



*Have fun with that. My list may help. As for my favourite...wow...that's a toughie. There's so many.

Lacking Sight/War Of The Eyes - funny and good action - Naru/Hina

A Different Perspective - funny and quite cracked IMO - No pairings yet  

A Sad Life Deserves More - lots of good, hot smex - Naru/Hina/Haku

The Hyuuga Way - well written with good funny scenes - Naru/Hina

Team 8 - very well written with good funny scenes - Naru/Hina

So Who's Holding The Leash - funny with a little dash of angst - Naru/Hina

The Person I Admire - Very well written - Naru/Hina

Juniper - quite original and good funny parts - Naruto loses his voice in this.

Shadow Fox - well written - Naru/Kin

Because I am A Girl - well written as well. - Naru/Sasu Naru/Neji

I'd say those are my absolute favourites  (in no particular order). As I said to Goldenboy, feel free to plunder my list.*


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 7, 2007)

Garan-kun said:


> ok this fic is totally kickass i hope it'll be enough to keep you guys busy until the next update



*God Bless you! This story is pure crack, I love it! Thank you!*


----------



## ultimate NaruxHina fan (Jun 7, 2007)

a lots been posted in the two days i haven't checked up!


----------



## Garan-kun (Jun 7, 2007)

uzumakinaruko said:


> *God Bless you! This story is pure crack, I love it! Thank you!*



ur welcome......i know im awesome


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 7, 2007)

Garan-kun said:


> ur welcome......i know im awesome



*LOL...humility isn't lost on you, is it? LMFAO. *


----------



## Garan-kun (Jun 8, 2007)

its probably the same place my shame for being such an addict of this fanfic is: MY DUMPSTER!!! lol


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 9, 2007)

Garan-kun said:


> its probably the same place my shame for being such an addict of this fanfic is: MY DUMPSTER!!! lol
> 
> p.s. how the hell do you put in spoilers???




*I agree LOL!! As for your question, the button marked Sp when you're creating a message will create a spoiler.


Spoiler:  



I hope this helps. BTW, you're hilarious. I wish you were  a girl so that I could say I love you, Garan. Oh well.


*


----------



## Garan-kun (Jun 9, 2007)

how do you know im not?


lol im kidding. oh,and i didn't write that fanfic, i just reccomend it BIG TIME


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 9, 2007)

Garan-kun said:


> how do you know im not?
> 
> 
> lol im kidding. oh,and i didn't write that fanfic, i just reccomend it BIG TIME
> ...



*Can't help you there. Sorry. Hopefully, someone else can.

Take it easy!*


----------



## Garan-kun (Jun 9, 2007)

what do you mean take it easy? oh, and the anti yaoi thing was kind of a rhetoracle question on my sig, ok?


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 9, 2007)

Garan-kun said:


> what do you mean take it easy? oh, and the anti yaoi thing was kind of a rhetoracle question on my sig, ok?



Take it easy as in, you know, take care of yourself.


----------



## Garan-kun (Jun 10, 2007)

ummm, what u leaving or something? cuz the "take care of yourself" crap seems a little too cliche to use regularly.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 10, 2007)

i havent read any of them yet but there are a couple that cought my eye.


----------



## Garan-kun (Jun 11, 2007)

what do u mean? oh, my sig!


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 13, 2007)

hey uzamakinaruko, i have a few stories added to the story alert, but how do you tell if they have been upgraded??? sorry if didnt spell your name right im going of memory hear.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 13, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> hey uzamakinaruko, i have a few stories added to the story alert, but how do you tell if they have been upgraded??? sorry if didnt spell your name right im going of memory hear.



*It's uzumakinaruko for future, and you're forgiven...this time (mwahaha)

The site sends you an email to let you know. But, to be safe, once in a while check your Favourites list to see if it the story at the top of the list has changed. You see, the stories in your Favourites List is in order of most recently  updated to oldest. The reason I mention this is because sometimes the notification system screws up. Anyway, what's you're pen name in Fanfiction.net?*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 13, 2007)

pen name??? do you mean my email or my name for the site???

My email adress is goldenboy892007@yahoo.com

and my name on the site is...goldenboy892007 I think.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 13, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> pen name??? do you mean my email or my name for the site???
> 
> My email adress is goldenboy892007@yahoo.com
> 
> and my name on the site is...goldenboy892007 I think.



*OK, cool. I was asking because someone on that site put me on their Favourite Authors list (even though I haven't posted a story) and I stupidly forgot to do the same with this person. I thought it might be you. Oh well, take it easy.*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 14, 2007)

any news about Twice Shy ... or it was stop ??


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 14, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> any news about Twice Shy ... or it was stop ??



*No news yet. Sorry.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 14, 2007)

is time away and time apart naru/hina


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 14, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> is time away and time apart naru/hina



I believe it is..but im not for sure because i haven't read it yet


----------



## Gecka (Jun 16, 2007)

DAMN i missed out on it. And i don't want to read all the spam people did to read it. Can the person who did this Ff just PM what they wrote? cuz Dame-wren was an awsome writer and made a good story basis


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

The infamous Twice Shy, eh? It's really good stuff.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 17, 2007)

uhhh you mean 'famous' not infamous. infamous means it's famous for bad reasons.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 17, 2007)

Vance said:


> The infamous Twice Shy, eh? It's really good stuff.





Rayuka Hyuga said:


> uhhh you mean 'famous' not infamous. infamous means it's famous for bad reasons.



*Maybe he means "notorious"? LOL*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah, notorious would most defently discribe Twice Shy, LOL!!!


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 17, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> yeah, notorious would most defently discribe Twice Shy, LOL!!!



*Dame Wren is the one that's infamous. Finishes Two Halves, then starts Twice Shy. Then after 3 - 4 chapters, starts Guilt Trip, which is supposed to be another version of Twice Shy, then gives up. That is a woman who needs to get her head on straight.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 18, 2007)

i drather not drag her into this because that is a sour subject to me and it would be my luck if she has fans on this thread and they chew me out for what i got to say about her, which is pretty bad like her being nothing but a dispicable, yellow belly Quiter, and thats berly scrathing the top, and its putting it in a nice way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 18, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> I'd rather not drag her into this because that is a sour subject to me and it would be my luck if she has fans on this thread and they chew me out for what i got to say about her, which is pretty bad like her being nothing but a despicable, yellow belly Quitter, and thats barely scratching the top, and its putting it in a nice way!!!!!!!!!



*Eeeeep. OK, I've hit a nerve there. I'll send you some milk and cookies, will that make you smile again?*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 18, 2007)

lol, no thats ok but as you can see it does upset me to talk about that *THING*, anyway i do hope that naruhina26 does post the next chs. soon.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 18, 2007)

to put it bluntly, i feel about dame wren as the villagers of konaha feel about naruto.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 19, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> to put it bluntly, i feel about dame wren as the villagers of konaha feel about naruto.



*Yeah, I noticed.*


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jun 19, 2007)

You think she's a demon reincarnated? She just went off to get a job in professional writing, you can't live on reviews.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 19, 2007)

*As for me, no. I have no malicious thoughts toward her. I just think that she should have continued the story.*


----------



## ultimate NaruxHina fan (Jun 20, 2007)

uzumakinaruko said:


> *As for me, no. I have no malicious thoughts toward her. I just think that she should have continued the story.*



agreed


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 21, 2007)

no i agree with but wat im saying and what i mean is that she should not have quit on her fans, we were looking forward to twice shy and all she did was write four chapters and quit to me that is a quiter, and so you guys dont think me as a prick, i do like dame wren, she is an exelent writer but she still upset me. now to get off that subject, has anyone read the FF *Fox Hunter*?????? because in about a month im going to put out a couple of chapters for book 2, i may not be the original writer but i feel confident that i can write a good FF.


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 21, 2007)

no. i haven't read fox hunter but i will start. i love fanfics that have sequels


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 21, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> no i agree with but what I'm saying and what i mean is that she should not have quit on her fans, we were looking forward to twice shy and all she did was write four chapters and quit to me that is a quitter, and so you guys don't think me as a prick, i do like dame wren, she is an excellent writer but she still upset me. now to get off that subject, has anyone read the FF *Fox Hunter*?????? because in about a month I'm going to put out a couple of chapters for book 2, i may not be the original writer but i feel confident that i can write a good FF.



*Oh well, that's life. And no, we don't think you're a prick.  *


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 22, 2007)

ty, but i need some info uzamakinaruko how do i get chapters on fanfic, in others words how do i post chaps there??????


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jun 22, 2007)

yo guy person i admire updated and its awesome u guys should check it out


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 22, 2007)

Tenchu Neji said:


> yo guy person i admire updated and its awesome u guys should check it out



*And I'm pissed because I'm the goddamn BETA and he hasn't sent me the chapter yet! ACK!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jun 22, 2007)

uzumakinaruko said:


> *And I'm pissed because I'm the goddamn BETA and he hasn't sent me the chapter yet! ACK!!!!!!!*



oh that sucks...but a few authors i know only us 1-2 beta's...it kinda makes sence if he reads back over it after the first beta no use for the other eh?


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 23, 2007)

Tenchu Neji said:


> oh that sucks...but a few authors i know only us 1-2 beta's...it kinda makes sense if he reads back over it after the first beta no use for the other eh?



*Problem is, most writers are either too lazy to do it themselves, or can't spell to save their lives. Also, I AM the first BETA.  *


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jun 23, 2007)

uzumakinaruko said:


> *Problem is, most writers are either too lazy to do it themselves, or can't spell to save their lives. Also, I AM the first BETA.  *



oh! my bad...anyways i really didnt c many mistakes maybe 1 or to misspelled but its was good so no need for the beta that time i guess =X


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 23, 2007)

Tenchu Neji said:


> oh! my bad...anyways i really didnt c many mistakes maybe 1 or to misspelled but its was good so no need for the beta that time i guess =X



*Thanks...  man I'm feeling the love here  *


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 23, 2007)

hey guys, i didn't wanna to be the jerk that ask this but, have there been any new chapters and will there be because i have been reading like 5 fanfics and they have all just stopped abruptly. (sigh) I'll never read one to the finish. and i know some people are working on them now so im trying to be patience. but i haven't seen an update in a while here i hope the author is ok!


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 23, 2007)

piratej62 said:


> hey guys, i didn't wanna to be the jerk that ask this but, have there been any new chapters and will there be because i have been reading like 5 fanfics and they have all just stopped abruptly. (sigh) I'll never read one to the finish. and i know some people are working on them now so im trying to be patience. but i haven't seen an update in a while here i hope the author is ok!



*Who knows? Some vanish for months, some years. You just never know.*


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 24, 2007)

uzumakinaruko said:


> *Who knows? Some vanish for months, some years. You just never know.*



yea that sucks though, i mean i know everyone has their own stuff going on but you would think if they started it that they would finish it...o well... uzumakinaruko do you have any suggestions for other good fanfics?


----------



## nyce456 (Jun 24, 2007)

*This is the reason Dame Wren quit the fanfic world.*

*The post that was never ment to be
*This is a post, I never intended to make. First I said of course I’m going to finish my writing. And then I said I wanted to disappear and pretend I had never written fanfiction at all. But I’m going ahead to post a few final comment before I leave. So many of you have been so wonderful and supportive and I feel I have already let you down by simply vanishing for so long. 

This year has been a real eye-opener for me. I don’t want to go into any sordid details, but I am far more aware of the world than I used to be. There is something about contacting maliciousness and violence that makes ficitional depictions of violence turn your stomach. As I ended my own martial arts training, I started to realize that even with self-defense and personal growth as a goal, hitting someone is still hitting someone. You are intentionally harming another. It wasn’t something that I wanted to nurture, in myself or in my writing. 

For a long time, I couldn’t get anywhere near my writing. In some ways, I wish I had never written Two Halves. I wasn’t proud of the message it sent, and I wasn’t proud of the writing itself. I’m starting to get back into the swing with my own novel. No, I am not posting it, nor will I be telling anyone if it gets published. I might ask a couple of people to be readers, but that is it. 

I also got a taste of my own medicine when I read a continuation of Two Halves someone else wrote. No wonder authors don’t like fanfiction of their work. I couldn’t get over the feeling of wrongness. This just wasn’t what the characters were supposed to be doing, how they were supposed to act. I couldn’t read past chapter one. Please note, I am not condemning the person who wrote the continuation; I gave full permission to anyone who wanted to continue the story. He did nothing worse that what I myself did. But if my reaction is so strong to my fanfiction, I have a hard time imagining what an author’s reaction would be to reading fanfiction of their original work. That’s why I took it down. I’m just not sure where the line between flattering an author and being disrespectful of their work is. Until I do, I don’t want to be a part of it. I’m not judging other people; I’m just trying to find a line for myself. 

No, I am not sending out copies of my stories. I actually don’t even have them. The computer crashed. 

However, I will so as promised and give you guys at least a bit of an idea of what would have happened had I continued. However, this whole journal will probably be deleted within a month. 

Again, thanks a million for the support you gave me over the years. I wish I had a more positive note on which to end everything, but I don’t have it in me. 

Wren

What would have happened?

To a certain extent, I come up with things as I go so there will be parts of this where I just say that I haven’t figured it out yet or where the plot looks thin. 

Twice Shy/Guilt Trip

By the time Naruto and Hinata return to Konoha, Sasuke has defected to Sound. Devistated, Naruto vows to bring him back. Sakura and Hinata bond over mutual goal of breaking curse seal: Sakura to break Sasuke’s and Hinata to remove Neji. 

The group goes to Cloud Country to test for jounin. During the testing, Sakura is plagued by dreams of Sasuke, sent by Orochimaru. He is trying to lure her to Sound as well. As they complete the challenges, Naruto tells the team about the kyuubi, so that it can be worked into their strategy. All hell breaks loose when the Akatsuki show up to try to take Naruto. This draws out both Sasuke, who was hoping Naruto would act as bait for Itachi and Sora who had arrived in time to watch the trials. Everyone just barely makes it out of Cloud and seeing Sasuke greatly weakens Sakura’s ability to fight off the nightmares. 

Back in Konoha, a furious Sora punches Kakashi for never taking care of Naruto. This leads to the whole secret of Naruto’s parentage getting out. Kakashi and Sora get sent off to hunt down two Akatsuki members in the west. Gradually working through the misunderstandings and misconceptions that they had about each other, Kakashi and Sora form a solid partnership, which starts to form into a friendship. Over the course of their months in the west, they come against much of Sora’s past and a number of things are revealed. She was one of many children with strong bloodlines who was ‘adopted’ by Oro as babies. Her bloodline has one further step from the ability to do jutsu’s without seals. She can also make chakra move in purely chaotic patterns, which rips a person apart form the inside, although it leaves her exhausted. When combined with the release of her curse seal, it she lost all of her ability to think. Although the curse seal was removed by Nanashi, Sora is still afraid it will happen. 

Meanwhile, the Kages are having a summit about the Akatsuki and Orochimaru. However they cannot agree on the level of threat poised, the way that the problem should be delt with (one man say’s they should just kill Naruto), or just about anything else. At the same time, a group of men claiming to be emissaries form the east arrive. Naruto and Hinata check their story as best they can with the Kaze and Sora’s library (Sora and Kakashi are on blackout) and as far as they can tell, the men are who they say they are. Negotiations begin towards opening trade routes to the west and potentially having new technology the men prosess to solve the problems of Sound. 

During these negotiations, Naruto shows far more finesse than the any of the others had thought possible. He’s a fair spy, working with Shikamaru they manage to keep Konoha one step ahead of the negotiations. However, the real surprise turns out to be Hinata, who is thrust into the limelight by her knowledge of the west and turns out to be one of the best and toughest negotiators at the summit. She is thoughtful, articulate and unyielding in her pursuit of the best solution. This helps her father to see the woman she has become and he gradually starts to accept her and Naruto as members of their family. 

After a particularly nasty battle to find out more about the Akatsuki, Sora and Kakashi begin a physical relationship. Neither is willing to think about the idea that they could be in love. Working together they manage to defeat the two Akatsuki. The return to Sora’s house in the mountains to recuperate before going back to Leaf. There, they find a letter from Naruto explaining what’s been going on in Leaf. The only problem is that Sora knows that the emissaries have to be fake; the clan had been nearly wiped out three months earlier. Frantically, they try to get back to Konoha to alert them to the deception. 

Fortunatly, Naruto and Shikamaru together had uncovered the plot just as the final negotiations were ending. The emissaries were actually from Sound itself and had hoped to both turn the power of the villages towards the annihilation of the Akatsuki and turn the resources of the village towards themselves. It leads to a Really Big Fight. I hadn’t planned it out yet, but I know that there are lots of really strong ninja’s from Sound, including Kabuto, and while they manage to get most of them, Naruto gets knocked out. In order to prevent the Akatsuki from gaining the power of the kyuubi, Kabuto is ready to kill Naruto. Sora unleashes the last level of her bloodlimit and kills him before collapsing into a unconsciousness. 

Naruto wakes up in the hospital to find Hinata beside him. She is thrilled that he is better, but has to go because they are finising the negotiations that will unite the villages against the Akatsuki and Sound. She also says that Sora still hasn’t woken up. Also, Sakura disappeared after the last battle: they know she is alive, but they do not know where she is. The truth is that for reasons unknown she has been lured to Sound. 

When Sora wakes, she barely eats and sleeps. Nothing that Kakashi, Naruto, Tsuanbe or Hinata says can make a difference. She has sent for Yasu and Miki to come from the Kaze and intends to leave. It is only when Hinata’s father comes and thanks her for teaching his daughter and tells her that the council of lords is officially asking her to stay, despite half the village seeing what she is capable of, that she realized that maybe she can stay. 

Kakashi and Sora move into the house with Naruto, and Naruto is publically disgusted but privately pleased by their relationship. Yasu and Miki also settle down in Konoha where Yasu starts working on jutsu development. Having won the hearts and minds of Konoha, Hinata and Naruto prepare to wage a double fronted battle to save those they love. 

Double Edged.

This one was not nearly as planned out because I knew stuff would occure to me as I wrote Twice Shy. I know where a lot of people end up, but not how they end. 

here is the link below to forum.

The Kid Tutorial


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 24, 2007)

piratej62 said:


> yea that sucks though, i mean i know everyone has their own stuff going on but you would think if they started it that they would finish it...o well... uzumakinaruko do you have any suggestions for other good fanfics?



*Why YES! I do! Just check my spoiler for the list!  
*


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 24, 2007)

uzumakinaruko said:


> *Why YES! I do! Just check my spoiler for the list!
> *



HAHA! very good sir! reps, reps and more reps to you my friend!


Hey nyce456, thanks for that post i have never seen it before, and just for the record im not trying to bash anyone or anything like that.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 24, 2007)

piratej62 said:


> HAHA! very good sir! reps, reps and more reps to you my friend!




*Thanks! Enjoy the stories.*


----------



## nyce456 (Jun 24, 2007)

piratej62 said:


> HAHA! very good sir! reps, reps and more reps to you my friend!
> 
> 
> Hey nyce456, thanks for that post i have never seen it before, and just for the record im not trying to bash anyone or anything like that.


 
I didn't say you were trying to bash or anything, I completely understand where you are coming from. I have issues with the fic being abandoned as well. However, I learned to deal and I respect her decision. Dame Wren, from reading her blog, seems to have developed a moral ethic in which that none of her writings will depict any violence. She didn't like the fact that she would have to think up ways to kill characters and so forth. 

Personally I respect that, but her future endeavors will probably like qaulity simply because violence, in some type of form whether its mild or a lot, is real. If your not going to give people the cold hard reality of life then your better off just writing children's books ages 3-6. Again, Not knocking her decision to leave the fic world really do respect.

Also, it seems that she has issues with this fic I believe. The way its going was not the way she had intended. This is the part of the article that really shouldn't have been written. If you have giving complete permission and have no problems with someone continuing your story, then the way it turns out should be of no concern to you. If you don't like how its going finish the story and show the people how it was suppose to be instead of giving examples of what is happening in the story that would have not occurred in your version.

Either way, I wish Dame Wren all the best and thank her for giving us Two Halves. Everyone has morals, she lives by hers like I live by mine.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 24, 2007)

i agree nyce456, if she gave full permishion to continue wat right does she have to interfere, if thats not how she wanted it then she can complete it, but your right i wish her luck with her new life, oh and to thoughs who like fox hunter ill get back to you on that, i cant find my writing note book with the first chapter in it so it may prolonged until i can, i bet it was the stupid garden gnomes playing tricks on me again...jerks.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 24, 2007)

hey uzamakinaruko, are any of your stories naru/hina, under your spoiler buton that is?


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 24, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> hey uzamakinaruko, are any of your stories naru/hina, under your spoiler buton that is?



*Of course! Naru/Hina's my fave couple! Check the first spoiler. BTW...my list is now up to 99. Heeheeheehee!!!

Let's see...

Urg...you had to ask that...


Spoiler:  




Cry of the Youki

Naruto: Legacy of the Rasengan - watch for the sequel

Person I Admire (of course)

Deeds Of Shinobi

The Blonde Hyuuga

Naruto & Hinata: True Strength Revealed & Naruto & Hinata: Angel & The Demon

The Gift

I Hate Everything About You - (keep an eye on this one)

Naruto Gaiden

A Family Of Foxes and Snakes

Team 8

Lacking Sight & War Of The Eyes

Hold On Hinata

True Strength

Naruto: Hyuuga Pilgrimage & Naruto: Edge Of Tomorrow

Waking Up

A Sad Life Deserves More (Naru/Hina/FutanariHaku)

Revealed Connections (Naru/Hina/Saku)

Who's Holding The Leash & A Fox In The Hand

Female Naruto My Way

Operation: Bring Naruto Home

Discover Me & Discover You, Discovering Us

The Jounin Exams

Naruto The Kitsune Hanyou

A Legacy Reborn

My Dark Haired Angels - (Naru/Kure/Hina)

Naruto: Legacy - you'll have to keep an eye on it

Naruto's Awakening

Fairytale

The Hyuuga Way

The Greatest Good

A Birthday She'll Never Forget

To Reach The Unreachable Star

Merry Christmas, Naruto-kun

Into The Woods & Into The Desert

Define Destiny

An Endless Love At Sea

Out Of The Darkness: A Jinchuuriki's Tale

Coming Home

Family Of Friends

Finding My Way

A Simple Change - both The Rasengan & The Sharingan Vol 1

Naruko - watch this one too

Kyuubi's Gou & Golden Shield, Twilight Sword

My Big Fat Hyuuga Wedding

Chickenpox

Fox Hunt

Where Eagles Dare

Altered Destiny - keep an eye on this one

You Can't Always Get What You Want

Because I Belong To Him

Hinata's Happiness (Duh!)

Sharing Naruto (Naru/Hina/Saku)


*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 26, 2007)

thoughs are some interesting naru/hina FFs


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 26, 2007)

they should keep me busy for a wile.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 26, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> thoughs are some interesting naru/hina FFs





goldenboy892007 said:


> they should keep me busy for a wile.



*Glad to help. Enjoy!*


----------



## Vance (Jun 26, 2007)

Other way around.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 27, 2007)

man im starting to get bumbed, its taking for ever for the stories to get updated like Sacrifices of a Shinobi and The Golden Fox.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 27, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> man im starting to get bumbed, its taking for ever for the stories to get updated like Sacrifices of a Shinobi and The Golden Fox.



oh oh!! gimmie gimmie Link of that  Sacrifices of a shinobi ... that is good story??:amazed


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 27, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> man im starting to get bumbed, its taking for ever for the stories to get updated like Sacrifices of a Shinobi and The Golden Fox.



*It hasn't even been 3 weeks yet, golden! Relax. Training For The Job FINALLY updated today...after a WHOLE FREAKING YEAR!! (This one is a Naru/Saku that's quite long and quite good) So just be patient. Some have lives, or writer's block.

Send me the link for Sacrifices of a Shinobi too, please. The only one I can find is a one chapter story that's been marked COMPLETE.*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey uzumakinaruko , i will check your profile for "training for the job"


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 28, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> Hey uzumakinaruko , i will check your profile for "training for the job"



*Anytime! I just got 2 more stories - Elementary, my dear Naruto and Sacrifices Of Shinobi. I'm waiting to hear back from goldenboy if I have the version he was talking about. 99 favourites (Wayne Gretzky!) and still going!

BTW, to you and goldenboy, Elementary, my dear Naruto is a Naru/Hina fic, and is the sequel to Operation Bring Naruto Home, so you should read that one first before reading Elementary.*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 29, 2007)

damn i have still 79 stories in my profile compare your stories of 99!!  did you read it all or you just add it ??


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 29, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> damn i have still 79 stories in my profile compare your stories of 99!!  did you read it all or you just add it ??



*I wouldn't DARE add a story unless I read AND liked it! I've even removed stories that started out good, but then soured as they went on. Example? A Simple Change: The Sharingan Volume 2. I hated where this one was going, so I stopped reading it. Some, I'll go back to, to see if they've improved, like What Becomes of Legends. This story started off great, but around the 14th or 15th chapter, got stupid. The author, Lewel, rewrote those chapters. Marked improvement. Sadly, he hasn't updated the story since November '06. 

BTW, just got my 100th with Crimson Void and number 101 with Naruto: Hands of Destiny (thanks for that one! Haha!). Mwahahaha! I may find more soon. I'm going fishing through all the authors of my fave stories to see what else they have. No guarantees, though. I'm VERY picky about what I read.

You'll catch up some day, my little Sasuke-chan.  (think about why I would call you this!)*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 29, 2007)

uzumakinaruko said:


> *I wouldn't DARE add a story unless I read AND liked it! I've even removed stories that started out good, but then soured as they went on. Example? A Simple Change: The Sharingan Volume 2. I hated where this one was going, so I stopped reading it. Some, I'll go back to, to see if they've improved, like What Becomes of Legends. This story started off great, but around the 14th or 15th chapter, got stupid. The author, Lewel, rewrote those chapters. Marked improvement. Sadly, he hasn't updated the story since November '06.
> 
> BTW, just got my 100th with Crimson Void and number 101 with Naruto: Hands of Destiny (thanks for that one! Haha!). Mwahahaha! I may find more soon. I'm going fishing through all the authors of my fave stories to see what else they have. No guarantees, though. I'm VERY picky about what I read.
> 
> You'll catch up some day, my little Sasuke-chan.  (think about why I would call you this!)*




i am not whine like sasuke hungry for power  i am more likely child -Jiralya ... 
i thought you already have  naruto: Hand of Destiny in your profle ??  


Good boy , you are smart for that ,, i hate to see people just add for large number for no reason ...my reason .. i want to show everyone for love to read ... with my approved  

we are seem in thread ... it was quiet since Golden Fox are more post..

did you read it " Hand of Destiny " if you like it then try ??


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 29, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> i am not whine like sasuke hungry for power  i am more likely child -Jiraiya ... *What, you're a pervert?   I like the thought of that.   Actually, I was thinking more of his competitiveness with Naruto.*
> 
> i thought you already have  naruto: Hand of Destiny in your profle ??
> *Oh, no. Started reading last night. Would have read through the night if my eyes hadn't been killing me.  *
> ...



*Read the quote section above for the answers to your questions. My goal for now is 110 - 130 stories...and I daresay, it's looking good so far!  
Anyway, you take care, OK?  *


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 29, 2007)

ok, ive got to tell you uzimakinarko that you do have the right Sacrifices of a Sinobi, sorry, ive been busy for that past couple of days, ive been cleaning house, some family friends coming to visit...(sighs) anyway im sorry for taking so long.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 29, 2007)

is Hands of Destiny Naru/Hina???


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jun 29, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> ok, ive got to tell you uzimakinarko that you do have the right Sacrifices of a Sinobi, sorry, ive been busy for that past couple of days, ive been cleaning house, some family friends coming to visit...(sighs) anyway im sorry for taking so long.



*OK, thanks.*


----------



## pAuL- (Jun 29, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> is Hands of Destiny Naru/Hina???



no, naruxsaku


----------



## The Juggernaut (Jun 29, 2007)

and once again i have to accept another enjoyable fanfic has died.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jun 29, 2007)

dont give up yet, if your talking about Twice Shy, there is a possibility that she may be having troubles in the real world so just wait, we all know that it can be possible to get writers cramp, to tell you the truth im having a bit of it now with Fox Hunter 2...(sigh) darn it...(sigh).


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 4, 2007)

wahoo!!! Golden Fox UPGRADED.


----------



## porygon75052 (Jul 4, 2007)

has anybody heard from NaruHina26 lately and on a completly diferent not what evidence is there to support that obito is tobi?


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 4, 2007)

Sapwood2 said:


> Okay, here's a post from The Golden Fox that Nyce456 showed the people at the thread, it's scathing of Two Halves and Twice Shy as well as the continuation. The following is DameWren's reason for quiting fanfic in her own words
> 
> *The post that was never meant to be*




*This has been posted too many times. We all know the story by now. I cut out the body of it because it is ridiculously long. I figure what I've left should get the point across.

Now, nobody is talking here about Dame Wren anymore. Now it's Naruhina26 since she took over (as well as Dame Wren's Ghost on Fanfiction.net

Who knows what she's up to. The only thing that annoys me is that she hasn't updated us on what's happening with the story (as in whether she's given up, too busy for quicker updates etc)

We'll just have to be patient.*


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry, I just thought it made sense, (I didn't hear of this until last month).


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 5, 2007)

Sapwood2 said:


> Sorry, I just thought it made sense, (I didn't hear of this until last month).



*No problem. Anyway, that message is for anyone else who thinks of posting that message again.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 5, 2007)

amen, im tired of people posting that, quite personally I put all that in the past right now im only looking towards the future*starts singing My Confessions*, right now lets just wait and see wat unveils.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 5, 2007)

this is on request this is the link to Fox Hunter Shippuden Raw 19


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 5, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> this is on request this is the link to Fox Hunter Reo's all coked out, get it Reo-coker. Coked out lol



*It's Fox Hunt not Fox Hunter. I've read this story. It's also on Fanfiction. It's a great story. I highly recommend it.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 5, 2007)

sorry i keep saying hunter, and i gave the link for baby raptor.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 5, 2007)

i request it  thank you for so much ... i hear about that story

i prefer FF.net pls??!!!

becasuse i tried to search but so many fox hunt slimiar  ....


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 5, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> i request it  thank you for so much ... i hear about that story
> 
> i prefer FF.net pls??!!!
> 
> becasuse i tried to search but so many fox hunt slimiar  ....




*Check my Fanfiction list. It's there. It's by dave-d. You'll like it.

Everybody else, stop looking for Fox Hunter. It's Fox Hunt by dave-d in Fanfiction.net. Look in my spoiler and click the link for my Fanfiction favourites list.*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 5, 2007)

thank you so much 


dang i forget your profile ... i knew you have 108 storie s.... i have 85 stories


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 6, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> thank you so much
> 
> 
> dang i forget your profile ... i knew you have 108 storie s.... i have 85 stories



*Anytime, Baby. Just check my spoiler below for my Fanfiction list. BTW, it's 106 in FF.net. When you think about it, ALTOGETHER (Fanfiction, Adultfanfiction, etc) I have 115.   Take care.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 6, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *Anytime, Baby. Just check my spoiler below for my Fanfiction list. BTW, it's 106 in FF.net. When you think about it, ALTOGETHER (Fanfiction, Adultfanfiction, etc) I have 115.   Take care.*


sorry about calling it fox hunter, i guess i got in the habbit of calling it that instead of calling it Fox Hunt, my bad all, sorry.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 6, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> sorry about calling it fox hunter, i guess i got in the habbit of calling it that instead of calling it Fox Hunt, my bad all, sorry.



*You're forgiven.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 7, 2007)

hey does anyone have any naruto/Kurnai FF


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 7, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> hey does anyone have any naruto/Kurnai FF



*I have 3 - Red Love, What Becomes Of Legends and My Dark Haired Angels. Unfortunately, the first two haven't been updated in a while. The third one is complete. Red Love is only 3 chapters long so far and hasn't been updated in a year. What Becomes of Legends started out good, but it's meandering a bit and it hasn't been updated since November. Read and you can make your own opinion. Check my Fanfiction list to find them.

Enjoy.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 7, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *I have 3 - Red Love, What Becomes Of Legends and My Dark Haired Angels. Unfortunately, the first two haven't been updated in a while. The third one is complete. Red Love is only 3 chapters long so far and hasn't been updated in a year. What Becomes of Legends started out good, but it's meandering a bit and it hasn't been updated since November. Read and you can make your own opinion. Check my Fanfiction list to find them.
> 
> Enjoy.*



thank you, i have read my dark haired angels and i have left a message to the Author asking him if i can make a sequal to it and am still waiting for a reply, the other two i will look in to.

Thank you again.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 7, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> thank you, i have read my dark haired angels and i have left a message to the Author asking him if i can make a sequal to it and am still waiting for a reply, the other two i will look in to.
> 
> Thank you again.



*Glad to help.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 10, 2007)

man, its starting to get boring now, no ones talking anymore on here, this blows.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 10, 2007)

man, its starting to get boring now, no ones talking anymore on here, this blows.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 10, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> man, its starting to get boring now, no ones talking anymore on here, this blows.



*It's summer - everybody's bugging out and getting jobs or god knows what else. And the worst part is, the initiator of this thread is AWOL. That's fan fiction for you...fickle. BTW, did you like the link I sent?*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 10, 2007)

lol, yeah, thats a pretty sweet ride if you ask me, i liked it, and i wish i had a car just like it, but unfortunately my mom doesen't even trust me on a bicycle, lol.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 11, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> lol, yeah, thats a pretty sweet ride if you ask me, i liked it, and i wish i had a car just like it, but unfortunately my mom doesen't even trust me on a bicycle, lol.



*Oh, man...ouch. Not good.

I loved one of my friends' response to that video:

OMFG KEN YOU FOUND ATLANTIS  IN THE FORM OF A CAR !!!!

Anyway, ciao for now.

For anyone else, you gotta see this car - 0 - 60 in 1 second!

*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 14, 2007)

hey all i just wanted you all to know that i will be posting Fox Hunt 2 with in the next 2 weeks, I would do it sooner but im going up north in misouri to visit family for about a week so bare with me for a wile longer,

thank you.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 14, 2007)

hey uzimaki naruko, kyugan is writing a story that has to do with naruto being found in a river and is saved by a tijutsu master and takes him in for 10 years but naruto cant remember who he is, if you know which story im talking about could you give me a link to it because i accedently for got to save it to my favorites in my fanfiction net account before i deleted it from my yahoomail box, if you could help me i would appriciate it.


----------



## Garan-kun (Jul 14, 2007)

was this it?


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 14, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> hey uzimaki naruko, kyugan is writing a story that has to do with naruto being found in a river and is saved by a tijutsu master and takes him in for 10 years but naruto cant remember who he is, if you know which story im talking about could you give me a link to it because i accedently for got to save it to my favorites in my fanfiction net account before i deleted it from my yahoomail box, if you could help me i would appriciate it.



*Garan-kun put the link up for it just before this entry. Go there.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 15, 2007)

ok thank you much


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 15, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> ok thank you much



*Glad to help.*


----------



## Garan-kun (Jul 15, 2007)

wait how did u help???


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 15, 2007)

Garan-kun said:


> wait how did u help???



*By pointing you out to him. By confirming the link you provided was what he was looking for. Also, he did ask me about the story. He should thank you as well for providing the link.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 16, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *By pointing you out to him. By confirming the link you provided was what he was looking for. Also, he did ask me about the story. He should thank you as well for providing the link.*


thank you both...MWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 17, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> thank you both...MWHAHAHAHA



*You're welcome...again (LOL).

Is that better, Garan-kun?


BTW Goldenboy, Baby Raptor...I'm up to 108 on Fanfiction - so all together I have 117!! YATTA!!  *


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 18, 2007)

hey guys ill catch you in about five days, me and my family are going up north to visit some family so see you later.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 18, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> hey guys ill catch you in about five days, me and my family are going up north to visit some family so see you later.



*Have fun!  *


----------



## Garan-kun (Jul 18, 2007)

yes,much


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jul 19, 2007)

yo guys i updated my fic check it and give me some reveiws please!


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 24, 2007)

hey guys, wats crakin, i would have posted sooner but ive been reading Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows for the last 6 hours so sorry for not posting sooner, any word from naruhina26 latley, im starting to get a little anoyed...not really but i am starting to get frustrated...ahwell, she will avetually post somthing on hear some day...anway back to reading...orivwa!!!


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 24, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> hey guys, wats crakin, i would have posted sooner but ive been reading Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows for the last 6 hours so sorry for not posting sooner, any word from naruhina26 lately, im starting to get a little annoyed...not really but i am starting to get frustrated...ah well, she will eventually post something on hear some day...anyway back to reading...orivwa!!!



*News flash - Naruhina26 is a 20-something year old MALE. Just in case you're interested.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 24, 2007)

waaaaaaaaaa dude talk about a wake up call!!!!


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 25, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> waaaaaaaaaa dude talk about a wake up call!!!!



*Tell me about it. I always thought Naru/Hina was a girl too. Imagine my surprise!*


----------



## piratej62 (Jul 25, 2007)

LOL thats funny...i thought he was a girl too. my bad


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 25, 2007)

piratej62 said:


> LOL thats funny...i thought he was a girl too. my bad



*I bet a LOT of people thought he was a she. LOL, poor bastard.    *


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 25, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *I bet a LOT of people thought he was a she. LOL, poor bastard.    *



yes yes, i agree poor guy, i bet thats why he hasent been posting, too many people thinks he is a she, lol, i guess it would be our fault then if he quit posting chapters, woops


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 26, 2007)

i dont understand about gender ...

still not work with author ??  dang i love their work 


anyway hehe i got my favorite stories in 108 stories .. almost complete read all stories..


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 26, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> i dont understand about gender ...
> 
> still not work with author ??  dang i love their work
> 
> ...



*I'm still technically ahead - don't forget the ones I have from AFF & Mediaminer! I have 116 with those! LOL!
*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 26, 2007)

Haha!! i  knew  you will appear it!!


----------



## Renegade56 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey if NaruHina isnt gona post is someone thinking about taking over?


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 26, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> Haha!! i  knew  you will appear it!!



*But of course, my darling! For you, the world (or at least a huge diamond). Anyway, keep it up, you'll surpass me yet!  *


----------



## Renegade56 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey There Naruko 

Nice to see someone is on


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 26, 2007)

Renegade56 said:


> Hey There Naruko
> 
> Nice to see someone is on



*Welcome and hello to you. Sorry I took so long to respond. Watching Bleach and just about to watch the latest episode. Enjoy your time here!*


----------



## Renegade56 (Jul 26, 2007)

heh yeah.

You mean EP 134?


----------



## Renegade56 (Jul 26, 2007)

Lucky!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Renegade56 (Jul 26, 2007)

Wells i gots to go

CYA laterz


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 26, 2007)

Renegade56 said:


> Wells i gots to go
> 
> CYA laterz



*Later! Have a great weekend!*


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jul 26, 2007)

She's a he!? *explodes*


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 27, 2007)

Sapwood2 said:


> She's a he!? *explodes*



*Like the Billy Idol song says, it's a "Shock to the system".

BTW, like your sig. I have Firefox and I like it! Ciao!*


----------



## Renegade56 (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!! I just started reading "Golden Fox"

AND IT'S AMAZING

One of the best ive read so far


----------



## Renegade56 (Jul 27, 2007)

oh yeah do yall like my sig?

I saw it and thought it was funny

If you cant read it click on the link below


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 27, 2007)

Renegade56 said:


> oh yeah do yall like my sig?
> 
> I saw it and thought it was funny
> 
> If you cant read it click on the link below



*Yeah, I like your sig too.*


----------



## Corey45 (Jul 28, 2007)

love it this thread has become a chat thread.  SO whats going on everybody?


----------



## Renegade56 (Jul 29, 2007)

Pretty good Hey if you like a good story Read "Golden Fox" It's Baby Raptor's favorite and mine as well I highly recomend it

Here is the link to it


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Jul 30, 2007)

Renegade56 said:


> Pretty good Hey if you like a good story Read "Golden Fox" It's Baby Raptor's favorite and mine as well I highly recomend it
> 
> Here is the link to it



yeah, it is a good FF but its not the only FF that is good, there is other stuff besides naruto, so try looking around abit, dont take this quote personly, just a little freindly advise sinse your odviuosly new, no afence, but anyway...if your a Harry Potter fan then you should give this one a shot because i think its pretty good and thats coming from a huge Harry Potter fan, the name of the story is "Harry Potter and the Nightmares of Futures Past" 

here you are i hope you injoy it because i aint playing when i say its goog, oh and before i forget, i hope you enjoy this web site because its effing asome.


----------



## soul_reaper615 (Jul 30, 2007)

i hate it when you find a good fic and they quit


----------



## Saber26 (Jul 30, 2007)

hey guys, naruhina26 is my friend and I would like to tell you that he already graduated and is now working, he is too busy to write these days, or months, he told me to make an account here and I will be the one posting his stories if ever he have time, so can you guys wait a little??? 

peace

anyway like my sig?? i`m new here


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Jul 30, 2007)

soul_reaper615 said:


> i hate it when you find a good fic and they quit





goldenboy892007 said:


> yeah, it is a good FF but its not the only FF that is good, there is other stuff besides Naruto, so try looking around a bit, don't take this quote personally, just a little friendly advise since you're obviously new, no offence, but anyway...if you're a Harry Potter fan then you should give this one a shot because i think its pretty good and thats coming from a huge Harry Potter fan, the name of the story is "Harry Potter and the Nightmares of Futures Past"
> 
> here you are I hope you enjoy it because i ain't playing when i say its good, oh and before i forget, i hope you enjoy this web site because its effing awesome.



*The author of that story, S'TarKan is also the author of another great story, a Naru/Hina fic called Team 8. Check that out too.*



Saber26 said:


> hey guys, naruhina26 is my friend and I would like to tell you that he already graduated and is now working, he is too busy to write these days, or months, he told me to make an account here and I will be the one posting his stories if ever he has time, so can you guys wait a little???
> 
> peace
> 
> anyway like my sig?? i`m new here



*We wouldn't mind waiting as much if he would just update us once in a while on what's happening so that people don't think that he quit. Not too much to ask, is it?

Anyway, welcome to Sherwood! Just call me Robin Hood...my Merry Band is around here somewhere. Enjoy! (LOL) BTW...watch out for the diet on this site...TOO MANY NUTS!!*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 30, 2007)

Renegade56 said:


> Pretty good Hey if you like a good story Read "Golden Fox" It's Baby Raptor's favorite and mine as well I highly recomend it
> 
> Here is the link to it



most of member knew about The Golden Fox .. i think it .. 



goldenboy892007 said:


> yeah, it is a good FF but its not the only FF that is good, there is other stuff besides naruto, so try looking around abit, dont take this quote personly, just a little freindly advise sinse your odviuosly new, no afence, but anyway...if your a Harry Potter fan then you should give this one a shot because i think its pretty good and thats coming from a huge Harry Potter fan, the name of the story is "Harry Potter and the Nightmares of Futures Past"
> 
> here you are i hope you injoy it because i aint playing when i say its goog, oh and before i forget, i hope you enjoy this web site because its effing asome.



i dont like Harry Potter fan fiction but my lil bro is hardcore fan .. he done it all in 7 book ...but i love their work from author Fanfiction is best ...



Saber26 said:


> hey guys, naruhina26 is my friend and I would like to tell you that he already graduated and is now working, he is too busy to write these days, or months, he told me to make an account here and I will be the one posting his stories if ever he have time, so can you guys wait a little???
> 
> peace
> 
> anyway like my sig?? i`m new here




i dont mind wait for it ... we have chat thread for while ..we will big welcome Naruhina26........ 



Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *The author of that story, S'TarKan is also the author of another great story, a Naru/Hina fic called Team 8. Check that out too.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i love team 8 .. i am in the chapter 2 since so many fanfiction keep me busy with my life


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Baby Raptor do you know anymore good Naruto ff's that are kinda like "Golden Fox"?


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 1, 2007)

HAHA!!!!! BEHOLD THE POWER OF MY NEW SIG AND BASK IN IT"S GLORY!!!!


----------



## Saber26 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think I like mine better,, see???


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 2, 2007)

hahaha yeah........


----------



## SunnyHinata (Aug 2, 2007)

This is my first time comenting...i really liked dame wrens fanfic. I thought this one wasn't as good, but it's still pretty hard core .Thanks for Continuation.


----------



## SunnyHinata (Aug 2, 2007)

This is my first time comenting...i really liked dame wrens fanfic. I thought this one wasn't as good, but it's still pretty hard core .Thanks for Continuation.


----------



## soul_reaper615 (Aug 4, 2007)

does anyone know where some good inuyasha fics are?


----------



## pupyluva (Aug 4, 2007)

WHAT!?!? i just got done reading this and there's no more updates!and i never thought the person writing this was a guy!!! im shocked! at both!......well...hi 2 every 1 cause im new!^o^


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Aug 4, 2007)

> WHAT!?!? i just got done reading this and there's no more updates!and i never thought the person writing this was a guy!!! im shocked! at both!......well...hi 2 every 1 cause im new!^o^
> __________________
> shy girls RULE!!!
> 
> my owner is:Blood Fury



*Someone wrote it for Naruhina that he hasn't stopped, but because he's so busy, it may be awhile before another update. And yeah, I'm the one who discovered and relayed that Naruhina was a guy and though I feel bad for bursting everyone's bubble, "The truth shall set you free".

BTW, if you're so new, how did you get a negative rep so quickly? I'm impressed. Who did you manage to piss off that badly?*


----------



## Sapwood2 (Aug 4, 2007)

He probably pissed off the mods or admin! Not the best idea on the net!


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Aug 4, 2007)

> He probably pissed off the mods or admin! Not the best idea on the net!
> __________________
> 
> You Know You Want To...



*As Aerosmith would say..."It's Amazing!"

Colour me stunned.  *


----------



## soul_reaper615 (Aug 7, 2007)

when you finish fox hunt 2 will you plz post link golden cause i loved the first one


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah, but unfortunatly it wont be posted for a bit on the cause of me getting ready for my senior year so it wille be a little longer to thoughs who are interested and also, how do i get BETAS


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Aug 7, 2007)

my last year starts 8/22


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 9, 2007)

Renegade56 said:


> Hey Baby Raptor do you know anymore good Naruto ff's that are kinda like "Golden Fox"?





sorry for late relpy your question ... what you look at what ,,, can you look at my sig .. best of my favorite but i can give you more please check in my profile .. it has 127 stories and approved by me!! 

for moment .....

i recommmend 

.......or 

if you want more stories then you can ask for more .. i am still search more FictionFan stories( i am frenzy fan of FF)


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks I realy apreciate it

(Dont mind spelling im kinda tired)


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 10, 2007)

Dude AMBU Brat is awsome!!!!!!!!!!

Didnt realy like the other one though


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 10, 2007)

Renegade56 said:


> Dude AMBU Brat is awsome!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Didnt realy like the other one though




really ?? you dont like it ... i knew you like ANBU Brat.... i am laugh at "AMBU" 

you want more stories .. i give you new stories by approved by me !!

( it is good drama  NarutoxSaukra) 

( it is has funny/pwn team 7 NarutoxHinata )



(it is good story and NarutoxTemari)


let me know about it ,,if you need more  pm or leave message in this thread...'


i hope it was allowed ... idont want to be banned???



you can fix your post since Forum dont let double post ...


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 10, 2007)

.........omg.....

Broken Promises = OMG WOW!!!!!!!!

Realy great story I was so hooked bye it by the time i was done i relised i pulled a all nighter!!!!!!

It's an amazing story


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 10, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> really ?? you dont like it ... i knew you like ANBU Brat.... i am laugh at "AMBU"
> 
> you want more stories .. i give you new stories by approved by me !!
> 
> ...



HeHe yeah oops i didnt mean to miss spell that but yeah i liked it alot.

And i think Naruto would look cooler with a mask like Kakashi and with the atitude he has in ANBU Brat.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 10, 2007)

dont blame on your lack of sleep or miss in your life ... just take care it 


more stories or wait for you and everyone will finish it


i want to recommend that 

it is best to read... but prepare to read it ( it have 47 chapter and need energy drink in your hand)


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 10, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> dont blame on your lack of sleep or miss in your life ... just take care it
> 
> 
> more stories or wait for you and everyone will finish it
> ...



!!!!!!!! 47 !!!!!!!!!  Dang!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 11, 2007)

...........*Several hours and many Rockstar energy drinks after Baby Raptor had told Renegade about "A Twist of Fate" he began to post his reply*.......


Oh........My.......God...........

AWSOME STORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 Thumbs up, 10/10, 5 stars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for it it was awsome

Oh and Mizukage is as well it was a fantastic story


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 11, 2007)

Must sleep so tired........*falls on keyboard asleep*............*snore*...........*snore*.......*snore*..................


----------



## soul_reaper615 (Aug 11, 2007)

can you recommend any good naruxhina fics raptor


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 11, 2007)

soul_reaper615 said:


> can you recommend any good naruxhina fics raptor




sure... i have lot of NarutxHina

i like this story 


(prepare to 41 chapter . i dont want summary about it becasse it will ruin your read..)










whew!! i think to more stories .. right now enough for you ... have a fun read with it 


 i am support with Narutox anypairing (non-yaoi) with good story ...


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey Baby Raptor do you have any more good NaruRin fics?

I have read Brown eyes meets Blue eyes and a Twist of Fate and was wondering if you had anymore?


----------



## soul_reaper615 (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks alot raptor ill be sure to read them


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 12, 2007)

i  might be offline for four day .. have a good luck .. since work kill my free time .. have a fun read!!!


----------



## Saber26 (Aug 12, 2007)

hahah you guys thought Naruhina was a girl??? heheh bad luck his a guy, good looking one but definitely a guy, anyways I`ll have his chapters by next week, I myself am busy because of midterms, I hate exams, anyway peace out

Like my Sig anyone???


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 12, 2007)

so far so good


----------



## soul_reaper615 (Aug 12, 2007)

thank alot raptor altered sestiny was awesome


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Aug 12, 2007)

hey does any one have any good naru/haku???
its one of my four favorite pairings 
pairings being naru/hina,naru/kuranai,naru/haku,or naru/sakura


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Aug 12, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> hey does any one have any good naru/haku???
> its one of my four favorite pairings
> pairings being naru/hina,naru/kuranai,naru/haku,or naru/sakura



*Here I come to save the day!!! You're in luck, son. Got a Naru/Hina/FemHaku story -

A Sad Life Deserves More



Enjoy!*


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 13, 2007)

Anyone got any Naru/Rin fics?

Ive read Twist of Fate 

And

When Bronw eyes meets blue eyes


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 13, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *Here I come to save the day!!! You're in luck, son. Got a Naru/Hina/FemHaku story -
> 
> A Sad Life Deserves More
> 
> ...



that is pairing of NarutoxFemaleHaku ?? i just read first chapter... Naruto was nervous as level of Hinata ' famous Nervous ......  i will read in moment . i will give approved by me .. in later.but i trust your hand ..  i hope it was good story ...

work give me break ..  i get paid anyway ... i found NarutoxHinata ... that is story ..i am not done with this 

it was called ..

it is longer to read..and need boost of energy drink just case!!



Renegade56 said:


> Anyone got any Naru/Rin fics?
> 
> Ive read Twist of Fate
> 
> ...



oh oh  gimmie gimmie of link When Bronw eyes meets blue eyes ..


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Aug 13, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> that is pairing of NarutoxFemaleHaku ?? i just read first chapter... Naruto was nervous as level of Hinata ' famous Nervous ......  i will read in moment . i will give approved by me .. in later.but i trust your hand ..  i hope it was good story ...



*You cheeky little gaki...what's with the   look? Have I steered you wrong yet? It's a Naru/FemHaku/Hina story...with a twist...but I'll let you discover the twist on your own. :amazed BTW...Naruto wasn't nervous...he was scared! It's a great story though...my author has informed me that I'll have another chapter to BETA soon.*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 13, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *You cheeky little gaki...what's with the   look? Have I steered you wrong yet? It's a Naru/FemHaku/Hina story...with a twist...but I'll let you discover the twist on your own. :amazed BTW...Naruto wasn't nervous...he was scared! It's a great story though...my author has informed me that I'll have another chapter to BETA soon.*



you dont stered me but i will trust on your fate...lol!!

i wonder you have spy network of Fanfiction??  so many fanfiction have fanstay.. i feel to hook up with it in big time... 



*Spoiler*: _Sad Life Deserves More_ 



Damn lot lemon with twist ... i am supprised Hinata like threesome!! it was ruin of sweet girl image...but l like kinky stuff


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Aug 13, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> you dont stered me but i will trust on your fate...lol!!
> 
> i wonder you have spy network of Fanfiction??  so many fanfiction have fanstay.. i feel to hook up with it in big time...
> 
> ...



*I need a translator for you...sheesh.   Spy network... not that I know of. I just know good stories when I find'em. Have you checked out the stories from AdultFanfiction that I have listed in my spoiler? You'd like Best Laid Plans. It's good. Check them all out.  

BTW, did you like the twist with Haku?*


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 13, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> that is pairing of NarutoxFemaleHaku ?? i just read first chapter... Naruto was nervous as level of Hinata ' famous Nervous ......  i will read in moment . i will give approved by me .. in later.but i trust your hand ..  i hope it was good story ...
> 
> work give me break ..  i get paid anyway ... i found NarutoxHinata ... that is story ..i am not done with this
> 
> ...



Oh you want the link?

ok here it is



It's a humor/romance/action only has 19 chapters but is till being updated

its realy funny and some of the chapters are kinda short but hey i give it a 5 out of 5


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 13, 2007)

thank thank you ... i will check this out ....


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 13, 2007)

hehe im sure yull like it

Exspecialy the part where Rin and hinata fight over Naruto its funny


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 14, 2007)

Does anyone know the sequal to Life of Uzumaki Naruto?

If so........PLEASE TELL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

COME ON IM BEGGING HERE!!!!!

.........sorry for that folks but i just spent the whole day reading it and now i must know what the sequal is


----------



## Ryushi (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone..I'm new here. I do visit this thread quite frequently, hoping to see an update on the story, but also to check out the awesome fanfics you all recommend. Anyway, I finally decided to post and be a member..so hi everyone. 
To answer your question Renegade56,..I do not think that there is a sequel out for "Life of Uzumaki Naruto." I also am a big fan of that story..but I think the author might be focusing more on "Altered Destiny" now. Just a thought.


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 14, 2007)

Evil Author!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 16, 2007)

your turn to give  recommend  fanfiction ... (no yaoi please) to me .... 

i will keep search to find good ff

i really hate  discounited or lack of update ...


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Aug 17, 2007)

ahh now im bumbed now i got to wait for 'a sad life deserves more' to update i knew i should have pased my self ahh well, does anyone else have a nother good naru/femaleXhaku that i can read or somthing so i can be distracted for a bit ive been with out a good read for a couple of days now besides the one im reading now which is 'legacy of the rasengan' oh and what did you guys think about the ending to " Naruto and Hinata:Angel and the Demon" I personly thought it was great and there for cant wait for the sequal, HURAY FOR GREAT FF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Aug 17, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> ahh now im bummed now i got to wait for 'a sad life deserves more' to update i knew i should have paced my self ahh well, does anyone else have a another good naru/femaleXhaku that i can read or something so i can be distracted for a bit I've been with out a good read for a couple of days now besides the one I'm reading now which is 'legacy of the rasengan' oh and what did you guys think about the ending to " Naruto and Hinata:Angel and the Demon" I personally thought it was great and there for cant wait for the sequel, HURRAY FOR GREAT FF!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Just to let you know, Zendura warned me he'll have another chapter of A Sad Life Deserves More for me to BETA soon. I'll warn you when I get it.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Aug 18, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *Just to let you know, Zendura warned me he'll have another chapter of A Sad Life Deserves More for me to BETA soon. I'll warn you when I get it.*



interesting cant wait to find out what happens, i found a nother story i like thanks to Baby Raptor its pretty good so far its called "Runaway" if i recall


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Baby Raptor you never told me if you liked Brown eyes meets Blue eyes!

well?

Did you like it?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 19, 2007)

Renegade56 said:


> Hey Baby Raptor you never told me if you liked Brown eyes meets Blue eyes!
> 
> well?
> 
> Did you like it?



i forget about that ... i love that  

i love Hinata was piss off at Rin for steal future boyfirend .... i wonder Rin wil admit to Naruto.. she tried to talk with  him ...  i can't wait for more ... i give 10/10 rating ..and approved by me as best story 


my turn 

 i found few intersting stories 

*Supernatural/Adventure - Naruto U. & Hana I.* i love that  i hope you will like it  few lemon not much but it is good read ...if you know Hana if you dont know i give hint  ...Girl Dog woof!! it is very unique pairing !! 


i love that ,,,Team of Seven is Kiba, Naruto , Sasuke by Copy Ninja ..that is all boy ( no yaoi) Other team of Saukra ,HInata and INo by Anko!! 
Naruto 's adopt daughter between hinata 's family ?? you will find out !!

i dont know you interesting Naruto's evil side ... i like it that is good writing 

 it is lot of kill action between Leaf and Sound  
your risk for your favorite charachter will kill by Naruto in High Possible!!


i will keep search for everyone ... i hope you have fun with this 

gimmie gimmie rep!!


hey i have favorite stories in my profile is 150 !!


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Aug 19, 2007)

Jeez, NaruHina26!
Please don't end up like Brant Kogasu!
His fic went dead sometime this year, right before the last chaptor.
I havent been on in awhile but why lots of cool updates.
Hey would anyone happen to have Seracs second fic...not Mating Season i cant remember its name...
hm...


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry for double posting, but can someone please tell me how to post a new thread?
I havent been on in a gajillion years so...
Please?


----------



## Shodai (Aug 19, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> i forget about that ... i love that
> 
> i love Hinata was piss off at Rin for steal future boyfirend .... i wonder Rin wil admit to Naruto.. she tried to talk with  him ...  i can't wait for more ... i give 10/10 rating ..and approved by me as best story
> 
> ...



You are a legend, I tried to give you moar reps but i have to wait a while ;_;


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 19, 2007)

Het baby Raptor i found a good fan fic for you.

It's Naru/Ino though

But still good. It's called "The White Storm'


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 20, 2007)

NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> Sorry for double posting, but can someone please tell me how to post a new thread?
> I havent been on in a gajillion years so...
> Please?



you need to create in subforum .. look at new thread. you will push button ..the you make your own thread but please make it worthly disscuson or your own Fanfiction .. not spam  Mod hate it !!



Cyph3r said:


> You are a legend, I tried to give you moar reps but i have to wait a while ;_;




i am not legend  hehe!! i am more crazy fan of Fanfiction ...  

you can easily find good stories  how you do  that is very easy .. you love story then click author then author 's favorite stories .. you will find it    i alway check author's profile in Fanfcition all time !!


Renegade56 said:


> Het baby Raptor i found a good fan fic for you.
> 
> It's Naru/Ino though
> 
> But still good. It's called "The White Storm'




oooh!! to time read it 

 UPDATE ;;;;i will let know everyone i like or not ...

i love that !! Especial Drako ... that is funny dargon  you got rep !!


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yay! REP!!!!!!!


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sry for double post but 

What became of the Likely lads is realy good

(YAY SPARKY)

Reading Hero's Betrayal now


Update/////////

OMG that was a dark story!

But anyways Baby Raptor i hope you like that story i sent it you

And if anyone else wants to read it it is called "You Dont Deserve Me"

Here is the link



Enjoy


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 23, 2007)

Renegade56 said:


> Sry for double post but
> 
> What became of the Likely lads is realy good
> 
> ...




thank you for it ...i really like it ...

8/10 rating .. it is not bad!! i hope it was ready to update.. 
it is good story.... damn Counsels want to kill Naruto and Hinita .. i wonder Naruto want Neji want be Hokage for Fire country for Naruto plan ... if you read it you know i talk about ...


i found some several good Fic

Here is 



it is very intresting but lot of reference of Shonen jump stuff  





 (not sure about it i did put link in somewhere?) 



i will keep serach it if i found good storiesi i will put it more for everyone ...time to sleep for me !!


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 23, 2007)

Not Evil Consol Evil Harashi!!!!!!!! HE MUST DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!

He Tried to kill Hinata and Naruto So HE MUST DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I WILL KILL HIM WITH MY BARE HANDS AND LAUGH AT HIS DISMEMBERED CORPSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.......................................

................................

.......

P.S: I was J/K  (Or was I?) *Evil Laughter*!!!!!!!!!!!   (I was)


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Aug 24, 2007)

Renegade56 said:


> Not Evil Consol Evil Harashi!!!!!!!! HE MUST DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He Tried to kill Hinata and Naruto So HE MUST DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



what are you talking about renagade which fan fic are you refering to???


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Aug 24, 2007)

How long ago was it since NaruHina26 last post?


----------



## Garan-kun (Aug 24, 2007)

according to her profile she hasn't logged on since june!


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Aug 24, 2007)

WTF?

NaruHina26 IS A GIRL?!
OH SNAP I DIDNT KNOW THAT!


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Aug 24, 2007)

Garan-kun said:


> according to her profile she hasn't logged on since june!





NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> WTF?
> 
> NaruHina26 IS A GIRL?!
> OH SNAP I DIDNT KNOW THAT!



*NO! Naruhina26 is a MALE! Trust me, I found another site that he had signed up for and had listed gender as MALE. His friend has come to the site to let us know why there have been no updates and confirmed that Naruhina is indeed a male.*


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Aug 24, 2007)

*takes deep breath and sighs*
whew, becasue if he were a girl, i wouldnt him offended by me thinking he was a guy.
thank you for clarifying that, Uzumaki Naruko


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Aug 24, 2007)

NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> *takes deep breath and sighs*
> whew, becasue if he were a girl, i wouldnt him offended by me thinking he was a guy.
> thank you for clarifying that, Uzumaki Naruko



*My pleasure, believe me. I'm a stickler for accuracy.  *


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Aug 25, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *My pleasure, believe me. I'm a stickler for accuracy.  *



(laughs like a maniac) you accurate, whats the world coming to...sighs ah well lol, jk jk


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 25, 2007)

i dont mind Author has gender to no matter to me ..but i like style write that all  stop think gender !! 

i found good story 


that is funny 
Naruto between Hinata 's father  ( no evil of Huygga )


----------



## Renegade56 (Aug 25, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> what are you talking about renagade which fan fic are you refering to???



I was talking about the "You dont deserve me" Story that i showed Baby Raptor

In wich HIRASHI IS EVIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HES THE REINCARNATION OF SATAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Read my early message to Baby Raptor and yull see the link to it


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anyone else think that NaruHina26, like, his computers crashed or something...
an update has never taken this long...


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Aug 25, 2007)

NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> Does anyone else think that NaruHina26, like, his computers crashed or something...
> an update has never taken this long...



*His friend informed us it's mostly because he's so busy.  *


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh sorry...
didn't know.
I havent been on in awhile and i was choking on curiousity so i only read the updates, i didnt read any of the comments or reviews.
So thank you for telling me that


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Aug 25, 2007)

NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> Oh sorry...
> didn't know.
> I havent been on in awhile and i was choking on curiosity so i only read the updates, i didnt read any of the comments or reviews.
> So thank you for telling me that



*Douitashimashite! 

BTW...who's this Curiosity you were choking on? (LOL!) *


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you, or your welcome!
or the natural response for whatever that means!


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Aug 25, 2007)

NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> Thank you, or your welcome!
> or the natural response for whatever that means!



*It means "you're welcome". BTW, you never answered my question... *


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Aug 26, 2007)

...Hmmmm.
He is my servant of the dark arts....MUHAHAHAHA.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Aug 27, 2007)

hey all ive been busy with school, sorry i havent gotten Fox Hunt 2 up and running but rest assured that buy the end of october i should have at least one chapter going, being a Senior this year at school makes things a little complicated, im just so damn busy but anyway i am sorry for the delay


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 28, 2007)

it is very interesting ,, naruto have adpoted daughter and pet in one day ...Hinata and his fahter will said it .. you need to read it  i love it!





it is very interesting and some of funny ...





UPDATED ::: I FOUND NEW STORY 

IT IS VERY INTERESTING 




Updated:: new story...


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Sep 2, 2007)

*War of the Eyes by Lifethane is now finished!  Watch for the next instalment of the Eyes series: Vision For The Future!  *


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Sep 6, 2007)

*Something tells me this thread is dead. Somebody warn Naruhina! *


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 6, 2007)

i dont think thread is dead since loyal fans keep thread alive !!!  dont give up  Naruto dont give up  ....
good thing is .. we can recommend so many fan fic ..

i found several fan fiction 

are you ready?

for NarutoxSaukra fans 
  more high school than Ninja school but i like it 





i am known of Naruto fanficton hardcore fan... i love good stories ( i dont mind Narutoxany girl) i know thread is major NarutoxHinata fans ...dont bash on me if you are hardcore of NarutoxHinata ...hehe!!

more stories is very good ....




 it is funny story  Naruto between Ino (hint about Ino justu)

 ( did i put link in somewhere ??) 

that all  i think .. i will hunt more fanfiction ... 
i wonder i read all stories in 228  in during summer .. dang !! i dont notice myself ...


i will check it out you pm me in later..

i found new story 

it is funny and Romance


----------



## Sapwood2 (Sep 6, 2007)

This story really interested me because Naruto was denied his dream. This allowed him to realize that being hokage is lackluster compared to his new dream. 

It may say NaruAnko, more of a corporate partnership, than a pairing.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Sep 6, 2007)

hey all here is my first ever fan fic so enjoy, its only one chapter for now but i will try to get a chapter out every two weeks at the most, i hope you like it and please review and give me some ideas thank you. oh and how do i check reviews.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 7, 2007)

Sapwood2 said:


> This story really interested me because Naruto was denied his dream. This allowed him to realize that being hokage is lackluster compared to his new dream.
> 
> It may say NaruAnko, more of a corporate partnership, than a pairing.



ohh .. i will check it out at later ... iwill give rating ...



goldenboy892007 said:


> hey all here is my first ever fan fic so enjoy, its only one chapter for now but i will try to get a chapter out every two weeks at the most, i hope you like it and please review and give me some ideas thank you. oh and how do i check reviews.




oohh you make fic .. i will see it right now !! but i will back soon when i read it ..


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Sep 7, 2007)

*Yo Baby Raptor! When are you going to check out A Different Perspective by Book of Changes? You keep dodging this question.*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 7, 2007)

i know i am not dodgin this question ... i will do it as promise .... i was avoid all time becasue other stories attract me


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Sep 7, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> i know i am not dodgin this question ... i will do it as promise .... i was avoid all time becasue other stories attract me



*If this story doesn't make you laugh....

It's a Kakashi perspective story that will make you laugh. At least put it in your fave's list for now until you read it!*


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Sep 9, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *If this story doesn't make you laugh....
> 
> It's a Kakashi perspective story that will make you laugh. At least put it in your fave's list for now until you read it!*



*Thanks for adding A Different Perspective to your list. *


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 9, 2007)

finally  i read Different Perspective ... i thought it was yaoi  but i was wrong about that 

but i am not done with it .. i am on the still 3rd chapter...that is okay for me .. i guess i love it


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Sep 9, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> finally  i read Different Perspective ... i thought it was yaoi  but i was wrong about that
> 
> but i am not done with it .. i am on the still 3rd chapter...that is okay for me .. i guess i love it



*I told you so...glad you like it!*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 10, 2007)

i am more like drama or dark side ... but that is light story ... it was not bad .. i give 7 /10 rating   i am pity for naruto...


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Sep 10, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> i am more like drama or dark side ... but that is light story ... it was not bad .. i give 7 /10 rating   i am pity for naruto...



*Well, glad you enjoyed it as much as you did. Take care.*


----------



## Renegade56 (Sep 14, 2007)

IM BACK!!!!!!!!

School is evil!!!!!!!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 15, 2007)

what is your point?? 

SCHOOL IS EVIL??


i thought Hinata 's father is evil??  

anyway  any new about Twice Shy??



good thin about harlem .. .humor


----------



## Renegade56 (Sep 15, 2007)

He is!!!!!!!

Hinata's father is the embodiment of evil!!!!!

He invented school to torture children!!!!!!!

so you see?  They are one and the same


----------



## Ryushi (Sep 15, 2007)

haha well, I'm hoping that Hiashi turns out to be good in the end of "Naruto."

anyway, i hope that this is ok, but I wanted to recommend a fanfic to everyone. Its by kyugan, the author who wrote "Naruto :Konoha Shinken." Its called "Hokage no Isan" and it is an awesome "Flame of Recca" and Naruto crossover.


----------



## Renegade56 (Sep 15, 2007)

Whats the link?


----------



## Ryushi (Sep 16, 2007)

thats the link. hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## Renegade56 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey guys.

I started my own Fic!!!!!!! Yay me!!!!!!

It's called Tales Of A Hero

heres the link 


And Baby Raptor I hope you can give me a feedback on this and tell me if you like it

It is my first one after all so go easy.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Sep 24, 2007)

HELP!!! i dont know how to post the next chapter on my story, some one plz explain!!!


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Sep 26, 2007)

hello, anybody out there i still need some help on posting my next chapter so if you would please help.


----------



## abichan (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, ill help. PM me the story. Ill edit and felp with new ideas!


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Sep 27, 2007)

*Ack!! My Fanfiction list keeps shrinking! Damn authors removing their stories!! I'm down to 111!! SHIT!!! cry*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Sep 27, 2007)

pm??? how do i do that???


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Sep 27, 2007)

oh and also i did manage to get the next chapter out, and i also want to know if unzimaki naruko will also be a beta for me also.


----------



## Renegade56 (Sep 27, 2007)

...................................what?

im just realy bored!

BYE!


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Sep 28, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> oh and also i did manage to get the next chapter out, and i also want to know if unzimaki naruko will also be a beta for me also.



*I'm honoured, but I must decline. I have enough stories to BETA. Thanks for the offer. *


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Oct 5, 2007)

is twice shy ever going to update i meen the guy said he would update for naruhina next week and he said that like a month ago, im starting to get hostile...BASHES SeLF IN HEAD WITH GIANT BOARD!!!cry


----------



## coondawger (Oct 5, 2007)

wuzz up im back


----------



## Renegade56 (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone got and good Naruto crossovers?


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Oct 6, 2007)

Renegade56 said:


> Anyone got and good Naruto crossovers?


nope i dont have any cross overs but his a link to a good story i found its called The Next Generation


----------



## Renegade56 (Oct 8, 2007)

I found another good story it is called Encyclopedia ninja.........And no it doesnt mean Naruto is a bookworm..................heres the link


----------



## soul_reaper615 (Oct 8, 2007)

hey golden could u send me link to your new story?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 9, 2007)

i am back!  sorry for not there but i will give you lot of recommend 



(NarutoxSaukra and lot of drama )

 (NarutoxHarlem but it is funny story)


(good story )

 (did i recommend somewherebut? it is good write  NarutoxIno)



(cute story for NarutoxSaukra) 

if you want to see more stories by my recommend then click my profile in sig 
i have almost 400 stories in my profile ack! if you ask it ,, i did read all time in since june 2007..



back to topic 

oh man it was not update or any news from author of Twice shy??


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Oct 14, 2007)

soul_reaper615 said:


> hey golden could u send me link to your new story?



here you go


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Oct 18, 2007)

*I seriously doubt that this story is going to be updated. We haven't heard from NaruHina26 personally in months. When he comes to this site, he goes to other threads, but not this one. I find that suspicious. Second, we only hear from his so-called friend. Why doesn't his friend get him to speak for himself?*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Oct 18, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *I seriously doubt that this story is going to be updated. We haven't heard from NaruHina26 personally in months. When he comes to this site, he goes to other threads, but not this one. I find that suspicious. Second, we only hear from his so-called friend. Why doesn't his friend get him to speak for himself?*



i hate to admit it but you are correct if he does stop twice shy i will take it upon my self to continue it unless one of would but truth be told its to good of a story to stop so yeah but there is still a chance a small shrivill but still a chance he will update.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Oct 18, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhh raptor im hurt, sniff..sniff..im not on your favorite author list sniff..sniff..

i wont be able to post the next chapter till this weakend sorry


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Oct 18, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh raptor im hurt, sniff..sniff..im not on your favorite author list sniff..sniff..
> 
> i wont be able to post the next chapter till this weakend sorry



*There, there goldenboy. Here's a tissue. Remember to blow your nose - don't want wet snot splatting onto your computer screen if you sneeze. *


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Oct 18, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *There, there goldenboy. Here's a tissue. Remember to blow your nose - don't want wet snot splatting onto your computer screen if you sneeze. *


sniff..sniff tolate


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Oct 19, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> sniff..sniff tolate



*EEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW!! That's so GRODY!!

Now I'm gonna blow so many chunks! EEEE-YUCK!!
*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Oct 19, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *EEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW!! That's so GRODY!!
> 
> Now I'm gonna blow so many chunks! EEEE-YUCK!!
> *



mwhahahaha she's gonna blow chunks


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Oct 19, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> mwhahahaha she's gonna blow chunks



*I hate to burst your bubble, goldenboy...think of the last thing Haku told Naruto in the forest upon departing, then think of me.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Oct 20, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *I hate to burst your bubble, goldenboy...think of the last thing Haku told Naruto in the forest upon departing, then think of me.*



hhmmm but you see haku could have been lying too just to hide his gender in my opinion he trully was a female so you cooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuulllllllllddddddddd be lying or you cooouuuuuuullllllddddd be telling the truth mwhahaha


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Oct 20, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> hhmmm but you see haku could have been lying too just to hide his gender in my opinion he trully was a female so you cooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuulllllllllddddddddd be lying or you cooouuuuuuullllllddddd be telling the truth mwhahaha



*Good point. But honestly, I am a male. I called myself Uzumaki Naruko cause no one else had it (unlike Uzumaki Naruto), and I love the character. Also, if I were a girl, would I have such an avatar?*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Oct 20, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *Good point. But honestly, I am a male. I called myself Uzumaki Naruko cause no one else had it (unlike Uzumaki Naruto), and I love the character. Also, if I were a girl, would I have such an avatar?*



man first naruhina26 now you wats this world comming to ahhhhhhhhhhh ahwell jk


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Oct 20, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> man first naruhina26 now you whats this world coming to ahhhhhhhhhhh ah well jk



*Ah well. The world is a mysterious place.*


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea this fic is dead so people dun spam and GTFO this thread to avoid spam


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Oct 21, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> Yea this fic is dead so people dun spam and GTFO this thread to avoid spam



ahhh but you see its not a dead fic because i intend to finish if he will not so keep that in mind to all it will be a little bit but i got to read the last couple of chapters again to see were it is heading so be patient please.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Oct 23, 2007)

hey i need help i started reading this fic by my brother closed out my tab before i could save it so far i read that naruto and kuyyubis chakra merge to form a purple chakra then kyuubi has naruto go to hell to get the demonic scroll of learning and to sign the demon summoning contract then get his big summon which turns out to be a realllly big dragon so if anyone knows which fic im talking about please give me the link. thank you.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Oct 27, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> hey i need help i started reading this fic by my brother closed out my tab before i could save it so far i read that naruto and kuyyubis chakra merge to form a purple chakra then kyuubi has naruto go to hell to get the demonic scroll of learning and to sign the demon summoning contract then get his big summon which turns out to be a realllly big dragon so if anyone knows which fic im talking about please give me the link. thank you.



*Sorry, I tried to find what you were looking for. No dice. Good luck finding it.*


----------



## Renegade56 (Oct 28, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> hey i need help i started reading this fic by my brother closed out my tab before i could save it so far i read that naruto and kuyyubis chakra merge to form a purple chakra then kyuubi has naruto go to hell to get the demonic scroll of learning and to sign the demon summoning contract then get his big summon which turns out to be a realllly big dragon so if anyone knows which fic im talking about please give me the link. thank you.



I know which one your talking about but i cant remember the name


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Oct 28, 2007)

Renegade56 said:


> I know which one your talking about but i cant remember the name



*That sucks...ouch.... *


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Oct 29, 2007)

darn it im going to kill my brother that was a good story sniff...sniff..sniff


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Oct 30, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> darn it im going to kill my brother that was a good story sniff...sniff..sniff



*Just make sure there are no witnesses and leave no evidence. That always screws up a good murder. And don't do for hire, you might get a cop.  (Just kidding)*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Nov 5, 2007)

anyone got any good naru/hinabi or naru/femhaku as of latley and please dont post a sad life deserves more.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Nov 5, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> anyone got any good naru/hinabi or naru/femhaku as of latley and please dont post a sad life deserves more.



*Man, you're a psychic!   I would have recommended just that if not for your warning! LOL! *


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Nov 6, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *Man, you're a psychic!   I would have recommended just that if not for your warning! LOL! *



 can you help me out here im kinda board so could you give me a coupe of good ones.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Nov 6, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> can you help me out here im kinda board so could you give me a coupe of good ones.



*Other than the ones listed in my spoilers, no. Sorry. *


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Nov 6, 2007)

okay then do you have any good naruto/tsunade ??? please say you do and please dont put the dragon sannin.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Nov 6, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> okay then do you have any good naruto/tsunade ??? please say you do and please dont put the dragon sannin.



*Dragon Sannin? OKaaaay, riiiight.


Look in my Fanfiction list. The only Naru/Tsu I got is When I Look At You by blahblahbleh. Not a great story, and it hasn't been updated in 8 months. Sorry.
*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Nov 7, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruko said:


> *Dragon Sannin? OKaaaay, riiiight.
> 
> 
> Look in my Fanfiction list. The only Naru/Tsu I got is When I Look At You by blahblahbleh. Not a great story, and it hasn't been updated in 8 months. Sorry.
> *



i cant find it can you give me the link instead


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Nov 8, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> i cant find it can you give me the link instead


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Nov 12, 2007)

its not that bad of a story i mean its not totally convincing that it can happen with some of the others ive read but really its not that bad.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Nov 12, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> its not that bad of a story i mean its not totally convincing that it can happen with some of the others ive read but really its not that bad.



*Glad you're enjoying it.*


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Nov 21, 2007)

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh jeeze you people dont like to post do ya! shesh any way im looking for some really good stories that half to do with naruto going back in time to fix things of that sort or going back in time to do stuff or wat ever...if you got any then give the link please.


----------



## Renegade56 (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyone got any good naruto stories where hes realy strong and he beats the crap out of poeple yet does it in a funny way......

Like in 'Power of the Pheonix' He dances down the street in his boxer while dancing to "Im to sexy" Wich by the way the hokage monuments are singing.

Then still in his boxers he beats the crap out of Kakashi to the song "Kung Fu Fightin"!




IT WAS SO FUNNY I CRIED!!!!


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Nov 22, 2007)

Renegade56 said:


> Anyone got any good naruto stories where hes realy strong and he beats the crap out of poeple yet does it in a funny way......
> 
> Like in 'Power of the Pheonix' He dances down the street in his boxer while dancing to "Im to sexy" Wich by the way the hokage monuments are singing.
> 
> ...



hehehehe i read that one and it was funny hehe i hope the author writes a sequal its to good a story to stop there hehe.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Nov 25, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> hey i need help i started reading this fic by my brother closed out my tab before i could save it so far i read that naruto and kuyyubis chakra merge to form a purple chakra then kyuubi has naruto go to hell to get the demonic scroll of learning and to sign the demon summoning contract then get his big summon which turns out to be a realllly big dragon so if anyone knows which fic im talking about please give me the link. thank you.



Hello i am back!!!  i knew about story  


..............mmmm you want  link   i am not sure about it 

just joke with you 



(Based on Naruto get power from Kyuubi chakra and Naruto's charka  become one hell powerful  charka and summon dragon..., can summon demon from hell door  and NarutoxSaukra...)
since you descibre it ... i guess that if you need more information or help with hunt stories ... i have 514 stories . ..( i am big support of NarutoxHinata or NarutoxSakura or must be good story plot ) 

i will help you for anything to need to find stories or i can recommend to you if you want what type of story for example dark naruto = evil naruto ... or  Godpower= Naruto have lot of powerful ... whatever.. .or you need to find pairing ... ( to any yaoi or yuri fan s.. i can't help it becasue i dislike it .)

anyone miss me ??  since i have to work and offline in two month .... finally i am back in online 

i give more link about story similar above link 





i will planning to more add link in next day since i need nap .. i hope i found it for you


----------



## soul_reaper615 (Nov 25, 2007)

hey raptor do you have any naruxhina that are kinda long ive been reading alot of them off ff.net and they dont last no time


----------



## Baby Raptor (Nov 26, 2007)

you talk about long ?? mean longer chapter ? you better to perpare to read all store ..it take me to read all stories in two month ...
or you prefer to short stories ??
sure 
let see my list 



  (Author plan to long stories in future)


this is part one


This is part two

 i love this 

 you will love becasue lot of drama 

  Part 1

 Part 2

Part 3 will planning to release due to Author  



that is all  ( just recent released and more than 15 chapter and i dont give any more NarutoxHinata story becasue lack of release or plot )


----------



## Garan-kun (Nov 27, 2007)

isn't it about time we trashed this piece of @&#$ considering how long its been dead?!?


----------



## Uzumaki Naruko (Nov 27, 2007)

Garan-kun said:


> isn't it about time we trashed this piece of @&#$ considering how long its been dead?!?



*Truer words have never been spoken.*


----------



## Jude (Nov 28, 2007)

this is really good keep going!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Nov 28, 2007)

i geuss  Twice Shy was discontiued ??know  most of us ,,, we interesting about disscus about fanfic .. you are right about that   but i like to attend in thread for recommend or talk about other fanfic??


----------



## soul_reaper615 (Nov 28, 2007)

tyvm raptor ive putthem inn my favorites and am going to start reading right now


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Nov 28, 2007)

hey its not discontinued ill keep it going but someone post the last two chaps. again i dont want to look for them but keep in mind guys im a senior this year so school is kind of hard and i wont be able to update much, heck i still need to finish chapter three of naruto: three souls within but yeah someone post the last two chaps. of twice shy and ill work from there...(curses naruhina)<-- no good quiter...anyway some one do that for me plz.(


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh and how do you do spoilers for future ref.??


----------



## Renegade56 (Nov 30, 2007)

Raptor your back yay!

Now since you mentioned it..........

Do you have good dark naruto fics or mature (where he doesnt act stupid);


----------



## Baby Raptor (Dec 1, 2007)

Renegade56 said:


> Raptor your back yay!
> 
> Now since you mentioned it..........
> 
> Do you have good dark naruto fics or mature (where he doesnt act stupid);



i am not sure you already have it  but i will see it ...? (Evil Naruto
*Spoiler*: _Dont read it unless you are not fan of saskura  _ 



 Naruto kill her in invasion 


 ) 

 (kind of dark naruto)

 (Dark but not evil  and i already recommend somewhere in past post this thread)

 (Kybuui have influnce on Naruto's mind but you need to read it )

right now i am burn out after work .. i have time for more addtional stories  in later .. you have enough to read  i hope you have fun with it


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 1, 2007)

hey guys this is just the last couple of chapters o twice shy get reaquanted with it because within the next few weeks im gonna atempt to continue the story where dumb f!@#!k left off so please bare with me


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 23-A

It was mid-January, Everyone had a happy chistmas and new year. It was time to clean up Yodaime`s house. Sora was cleaning Yodaime and Nanashi`s room due to the fact that she lost the rock paper sciccor fight with Naruto, Hinata, and Yasu. The room being the most dust infested room in the house because Naruto decided not to let anyone use the room. Sora was just sitting in the bed staring at the room she had to clean, until her sight caught the familiar bookshelf that Nanashi and Yodaime used to put their research in. She reached for one of the books until she saw some very peculiar. A strange white book that was encased in a very powerful seal, the ones that Nanashi used to use. She performed a few hand seals but could not break it. Finally she used her most power seal breaking jutsu and finally she made it open. She was shocked upon reading what it was in the book, until she heard a loud scream?..

Sora quickly went downstairs and was also shocked to what she saw. Yasu was there holding Miki while dango was hiding behind her leg. Hinata was just covering her mouth in shock. Naruto was on Sora`s own words is Going Kyuubi. He kept on alternating on having blue to red and red to blue chakra. His fangs and claws keep appearing and reappearing. Everyone heard his loud growls or rather the fox`s growls screaming ?I MUST GET OUT?

?Yasu, take Miki and Dango out of here. Take them to the Hokage tower and Tell Obaa-chan what is happening, also tell her that we need Kakashi here right now? Shouted Sora

?But will you be alright here Sora? Yasu asked

?Of course we will, right Hinata-chan? Sora said while looking at Hinata

?Alright but you guys be careful? said Yasu as she grabbed both Miki and Dango to go to the Hokage tower

?Alright, Hinata-chan, we need to somehow contain him, let`s use the chakra bind to paralyze his movements even for a little while? said Sora

?Hai, Sora-chan? said Hinata.

In the Hokage tower, Tsunade was telling kakashi that he was still not ready to take on any missions. As they talked, the door quickly opened and there appeared Yasu. She tried to catch her breath as she quickly explained the situation to both Kakashi and Tsunade.

?Nani!!? both Kakshi and Tsunade yelled

?Alright, Shizune!!!? shouted Tsunade

?Hai, Tsunade-sama? answered Shizune as she quickly came to the room

?Keep an eye out on things here, and take care of Miki and Dango as well, there is a urgent matter I must attend to? said Tsunade

But before Shizune could answer Evryone has already left.

Back in the house, Hinata and Sora are having a very hard time containing Naruto. He kept on shouting ?I MUST GET OUT?. Hinata was quite concerned and very frightened, she did not understand what was happening, Sora on the other understood perfectly.

?So this what they meant, Oh how I wished I`ve read this book earlier so I could have prepared for this, We would need at least five people to do this, Yasu hurry up? thought Sora

Itachi stood infront of the lifeless body of Kakashi, his right arm has dissappeared in a grotesque and bloody manner, the place where his right arm used to be is now a bloody mess. Itachi was also bleeding from several parts of his body due to the impact of Kakashi`s last attack the Raijigeki. He was unable to move due to the massive blood lost and fatal wounds he has received. It`s a miracle he is still alive let alone fight.

Yasu was also lying there, almost half dead to say the least, but she saw what happened to Kakashi and saw the opportunity to exact her revenge on the man who killed Nori. Suddenly Sasuke appeared from the woods and saw Kakashi`s dead body and Itachi standing infront of it.

?I promised myself never to let anyone close to me die by your hands Itachi, but for this you will pay? shouted Sasuke

As he said that he started to gather all his remaining chakra into his right arm, it glowed brilliantly as it sparkles and chirps like 1000 birds.

As Itachi saw this he tried to retreat, but he could not move. Then he saw Yasu holding on a hand seal, she have performed an immobilizing jutsu that Itachi was not able to remove.

?This is a jutsu I have developed myself, and It is more powerful than the Chidori or the Raikiri? said Sasuke

As he finished charging force of chakra in his arm, he looked once more at Itachi, he also saw Yasu and saw in her eyes the desire of revenge. Sasuke understood by just looking at her eyes that Itachi has also taken something very important to her.

Finally Sasuke released the accumulation of chakra in his arm and as it steadily drops to the ground Sasuke shouted ?DIE!!! ITACHI!!!! RAIKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?

Sasuke and Sakura were having a date in one of the most expensive restaurants in Konoha. Ino not to be outdone by her rival also asked Kiba to a date at the said restaurant.

Sakura was ordering some of the most expensive meals in the menu, Sasuke having been eligible to the Sasuke fortune since becoming 18 didn`t really mind knowing that he will be able to afford it.

Kiba on the other hand was another matter, Ino ordered the same expensive meals as Sakura

?How about you sir?? asked the waiter after Ino finished ordering

Kiba who doesn`t want to disappoint Ino just said to the waiter ? I`ll just have a glass of water please?

Meanwhile at Sasuke and Sakura`s table, Sasuke was trying to calm Sakura down as she exchanged evil, demented and killer stares. After a while both Sakura and Ino`s orders arrived. As if by instinct the two simultaneously started devouring the food in front of them. They were in Sasuke`s own words like two Naruto`s who have not eaten for a year and then saw and all-you-can-eat ramen shop open in the middle of a town of restaurants.

As Ino was trying to out eat Sakura, Kiba quietly move towards Sasuke. Sasuke on the other hand was telling Sakura that she might want to slow down. Suddenly Kiba called quietly to Sasuke and said

?Sasuke, can I borrow some money from you, I`m broke and Ino is eating through my whole years wage, so I`m begging you?.? He was stopped when Sasuke started speaking

?Yeah, sure ok? said Sasuke as he looked towards the window and saw Yasu, Tsunade and Kakashi running like there`s no tomorrow, and this made the Uchiha very nervous


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter 24-a

It was Valentines day, a few weeks after what Sora called the Kyuubi incident. All is well in Konoha a few months before the jounin exams. Tsunade was able to cover up the fact that Kyuubi almost got out without the combine efforts of Hinata, Sora, Yasu, Kakashi, Sasuke, Sakura, and Herself. All of Konoha were kept in the dark about the incident to avoid mass panic amongst it`s people. Naruto and Hinata were walking down the streets hand in hand as if nothing happened. They wanted to celebrate Valentines day together and requested that they did not have training today. Sora was opposed to this until Kakashi popped out of nowhere with a gift.

?Yo,? said Kakashi as he waved to the Sora and the others

?Kakashi-sensei, what are you doing here?? asked Naruto

?I`m here to deliver a message from Tsunade-sama?? said Kakashi

?From Obaa-chan/? said both Naruto and Sora in chorus

?Yup, I`m here to tell you guys that everyone is given the day off today except those who are in duty at the gates? explained Kakashi

Naruto jumped for joy as he heard the news, at once he grabbed Hinata`s hand and said

?Come on Hina-chan, were going to go all over town and have fun, lets go and changed our clothes?

?Hai, Naruto-kun, I think it`s been a while since we last went out? said Hinata as she was dragged by Naruto inside the house

Meanwhile Kakashi moved closer to Sora and said

?Sora-chan, are you doing anything tonight?? asked Kakashi

?Well I was planning on eating ice cream and?.? Said Sora before Kakashi brought out a box wrapped in a red ribbon

?This is for you, Sora-chan? said Kakashi as his eye started to sparkle

?Oh, Kakashi-kun this is wonder?..? said Sora but was stopped, her calm and happy face was replaced with anger

?What`d wrong Sora-chan, don`t you like my gift? asked Kakashi

As Sora eyes began to show rage, Yasu moved closer to see what was in the box Kakashi gave to her. Yasu too was overwhelmed by shock at what she saw.

Naruto was wearing the Yukata Neji gave to him on his birthday. It was unsual for him to wear something formal, but for Hinata he wuld do anything. As Hinata came out of her room Naruto was dumbstrucked by her appearance. She was wearing a light lavender Yukata, it matches her beautiful eyes said Naruto to himself. Her hair was worn down, but had a beautiful ornament at the left side of her head. She was beautiful no matter how he looked at her.

?Shall we go, Hina-chan?? asked naruto as he offered his elbow to Hinata

Hinata gracefully accepts it. As the couple made their way out of the door, they were surprised when they saw Sora chasing Kakashi swinging around Samehada to try and be head him all the while yelling ?Kakashi you baka, you haaven`t changed at all you`re still a fucking pervert!!!!!!?.
The two jumped from one roof top to another until they could not be seen.

Naruto and Hinata moved closer to Yasu and was about to asked what happened but Yasu just pointed down towards the box Kakashi gave Sora. Hinata was blushing as she covered her face and Naruto was just speechless.

Yasu started telling the two about what happened

?Don`t you like my gift Sora-chan?? asked Kakashi

?Kakashi you pervert?..?Sora started mumbling

?Sora-chan I`m giving you my most-prized possession, my Icha-Icha collection?? said Kakashi but before he could finish Sora was already swinging around Samehada aiming for Kakashi`s head.

Yasu just told them that at least Sora had something to do and won`t bother them for a while.

As Naruto and Hinata walked around town they saw the other Konoha couples having fun at valentines. Sakura gave a pair of dolls that resembled the two of them, while Sasuke gave Sakura a simple green rose. He said that it reminded him of her eyes.

On the other they also saw Shikamaru and Temari on a restaurant. Temari gave Shikamaru a book entitled ?HOW TO SLEEP WITH YOUR EYES WIDE OPEN?. Temari found out from the other jounins that Shikamaru was always getting in trouble with Tsunade because he was always sleeping during meetings, and she knew changing Shikamaru was going to be next to imposible so she decided that this way was better. Shikamaru then gave Temari his gift. Temari could not moved from the place she sat as she saw the gift??

Shikamaru`s gift was a beautifully crafted fan. It was decorated with shiny stones. From the looks of it , it seems to be quite expensive.

?Shika-kun, this is quite expensive? said Temari

??Don`t worry about it Temari-chan, a jounins salary is quite good that it let me buy that beautiful fan for you, and besides it makes you look more like a woman? said Shikamaru with a slight grin

?Arigato, Shika-kun? said Temari as she gave Shikamaru a soft kiss

Naruto and Hinata decided to leave the two alone as they continued on walking the streets of Konoha. They stopped by a shop and decided to rest. They ate some dumplings and was happily looking at the scenery. They stopped for a moment when they saw Kakashi and Sora still chasing each other. They were jumping from one roof top to another, all the while Sora was swinging Samehada destroying everything in her path yelling

?Come back here so I can kill you, you one eyed pervert?

Naruto and Hinata continued eating when the two was out of their sight. Afterwards they went to a temple and started praying, Naruto even said

?Please let Kakashi-sensei`s soul rest in peace?

Meanwhile in a training ground Gai was stretching while waiting for his team

?Ahh, it`s a wonderful and youthful day, I`m soory for the women of Konoha that they will not be able to see me in this day of hearts, but alas I need to train more? said Gai

As his team arrived, he also saw Kakashi running towards his direction and said

?Ahh, Kakashi my eternal rival, are you here to challenge me in this day of hearts?? asked Gai

?Can`t talk, trying to stay alive? was the only thing that Kakashi said

As Kakashi passed, Gai followed him with eyes thinking about why was Kakashi running until he heard Ten-ten shouting

?Gai-sensei look out!?

But it was too late, Sora already slammed Samehada on Gai and it erupted in a hugh dusk cloud, the only thing the three jounin heard was a loud cry from their Gai-sensei and a yelling Sora trying to take off the head of Kakashi. When the dusk cloud cleared there was a huge hole in the ground, the three moved closer to see the condition of Gai.

Ten-ten started poking Gai saying ?Is he still alive??

Lee started crying while holding flowers yelling ?Gai-sensei, you`re wig has fallen off?

Neji on the other hand said ?So I guess the training is postponed, I have to go anyway?

?Where are you going Neji-kun?? asked Ten-ten

Neji already explained to Ten-ten that she liked another girl, but could not tell anyone who she is, Ten-ten though long accepted that Neji could not love her back, she then decided to accept Lee`s sweet and undying devotion to her, but to her surprise she kinda like all the attention Lee gave to her.

?Neji blushing said ?I`m going on a date

Meanwhile at the Hokage tower

?All right Jiraiya,I`m going to let you have this event? said Tsunade

?Really Tsunade thanks? said Jiraiya

Tsunade called on a few Anbu and said ?Tell this to everyone?.. wait, where`s Shizune??


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sora was jumping through the trees trying to look for some familiar face, and then she saw Neji lying on the ground already dead. She also saw Shino alive but struggling to get up. So she went to help him up.

?Shino, who did this to you and Neji?? asked a worried Sora

But before Shino could speak, three kunais went flying in their direction and stabbed Shino through his chest effectively killing him.

?Bastards! who threw that? said a now enraged Sora

She looked at the direction from which the Kunai`s came from a saw a person standing in a branch of a tree. The person wore and akatsuki cloak, but for some reason she looked more feminine than the others. She had long red hair and white skin. She also had a slender body which can be noticed by the way she wore the cloak. The way she wore it was different. It was tightly wore around his body. Her curves were very noticeable in it. But what made Sora suspicious was the black blindfold she wore in her eyes.

?I finally found you Sora-chan? said the woman in the tree as she went down and removed her cloak. The woman had a beautiful body, she wore arm and leg bracers that are finely crafted. She also wore a very short mini skirt with fishnets on her legs. She also wore a light-looking breastplate which portrayed her nice curves.

Sora seeing the the akatsuki member was a girl and a beautiful one in fact didn`t really care. What she cared about was why the woman knew her.

?Why are you giving me those scary looks Sora-chan?? said the woman as she removed her blindfold showing her eyes which made Sora stare blankly at her

Yasu, Tsunade and Kakashi arrives to find Sora and Hinata almost overwhelmed by the Kyuubi`s immense chakra. Yasu being the only one who knows the jutsu Sora and Hinata is using helps.

?What`s happening here?? asked Tsunade

Kakashi on the other hand has a worried look on his face.

Sora brought out the book which she found earlier and threw it to Kakashi and Tsunade and told them to read it.

The book reads as

?Knowing that the sealing jutsu we originally planned to use to seal the demon fox inside Naruto was not sufficient enough, we decided to use a different one, which will incorporate both me and Nanashi`s expertise. Although the demon would be seal inside are child, it will still be able to affect a few aspects of Naruto`s power. We designed it so that Naruto can unconsciously use the demon`s power and use it as it`s own power source. In time the demon`s chakra will start to fuse with Naruto`s own but both Sora and kakashi don`t know that the seal has a second purpose. Ninety days after Naruto`s seventeenth birthday, the seal will start to weaken. For ten minutes before twelve midnight of that day the seal will be realesed. This will give the demon a chance to escape and in the process kill Naruto. But if this is prevented and the demon is remained seal after the ten minutes, Naruto will start to absorb the demon`s chakara making it his own and having full control over it, the fox will be nothing more than a wandering spirit inside of him. To prevent the demon from escaping, we have prepared a special ceremony, it will take at least four or more shinobi`s with excellent chakra control and a person who is able to use half seals???.?

As Kakashi and Tsunade read the book futher, Sora, Yasu and Hinata used the chakra bindment jutsu to stop sll chakra reactions of Naruto.

?So we have seven hours to prepare the ceremony to prevent the fox from escaping? said Kakashi

?If we are to succed, won`t this make Naruto the most powerful shinobi of all, having unlimited chakra? said Tsunade

?Well, we will worry about that when we succed right Yasu? said Sora

All the while Hinata was kneeling beside Naruto who was laying there quiet because of the jutsu and whipering

?Please be alright Naruto-kun, I love you? as she kissed him??


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 3, 2007)

hey anyone got any good stories were naruto gets adopted, ive only found a couple like obito and rin adopting him and kakashi and rin adotping him then there was a couple were anko adopts him too soo got any others.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 4, 2007)

hello anyone out there (chirp...chirp...chirp)


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 5, 2007)

dude does know one have confidence in me i said i was gonna continue twice shy but its gonna a be a bit before i post the next chap i do have school ya know and on top of that i half to finish chap 3 of three souls within and im going to be starting a new story soon witch i just recently came up with, i think you guys will love it so please just be patient. keep in mind this wont be the only person i send this too so just continue to mengal with people on the twice shy thread like normal until i can post the next chap hopfully by new years because ill be able to write on christmas break


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey why aint anyone talking anymore???


----------



## putak (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey goldenboy I think im going to try to do a twice shy continuation ,too. We can race eachother and bonce ideas off eachother. I had a hard time deciding between 3 different stories till my mind suddenly went who cares. So 10 self rock-paper-scissor matches,23 chess matches, and the final test ask my sister to pick a number 1 through 3
:[]. Came out in twice shy, hidden village of the sun, and then my trilodgy 'The heiress and the fox'. So plz pm me I would love to be a beta.


----------



## Brigade (Dec 9, 2007)

wow just read that is nice


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 10, 2007)

putak said:


> Hey goldenboy I think im going to try to do a twice shy continuation ,too. We can race eachother and bonce ideas off eachother. I had a hard time deciding between 3 different stories till my mind suddenly went who cares. So 10 self rock-paper-scissor matches,23 chess matches, and the final test ask my sister to pick a number 1 through 3
> :[]. Came out in twice shy, hidden village of the sun, and then my trilodgy 'The heiress and the fox'. So plz pm me I would love to be a beta.



ill get back to you on that


----------



## soul_reaper615 (Dec 14, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> hehehehe i read that one and it was funny hehe i hope the author writes a sequal its to good a story to stop there hehe.



could u give me the link golden it sounds like a good story to read


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 14, 2007)

soul_reaper615 said:


> could u give me the link golden it sounds like a good story to read



sorry reaper i was refuring to the one were naruto causes the hokage mountain to start singing and him dancing down the street in his boxers


----------



## soul_reaper615 (Dec 14, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> sorry reaper i was refuring to the one were naruto causes the hokage mountain to start singing and him dancing down the street in his boxers



thats the one im wanting


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 15, 2007)

soul_reaper615 said:


> thats the one im wanting



oh well here reaper:


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey guys I`m Back,, sorry for the long hiatus I was just too busy and plus I got too caught up in too many things at the same time, hehehe I`m going to try and continue this, but work will definitely be in the way but I`m going to try a chapter a week if I could, so I officially am going to continue this,, just trying to get back my writing face on heheh sorry for being absent for a year or so I think,

for yhose who want me to continue say aiey


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 17, 2007)

BTW please dob`t kill me off yet heheh


----------



## alexwill22 (Dec 17, 2007)

Holly shit!!! It is the ghost of naruhina26!!!

Welcome back


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey I`m not a ghost, well not yet I guess hahaha


----------



## silent snow (Dec 17, 2007)

a definate aiey ^^ welcome back to the writing scene


----------



## piratej62 (Dec 17, 2007)

aiey!!!!!! welcome back stranger! i hope your ready to entertain me with your amazing chapters of naruto!


----------



## wat525 (Dec 17, 2007)

aiey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOR STORY IS THE BEST CONTIUNED STORY OF TWICE SHY I READ YPUR STORY IS AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 17, 2007)

Aiey!!!!!!!!!! I was hoping you would come back soon i really didnt want to half to continue were you left off so welcome back dude.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 17, 2007)

.......i liked the old writer of Two Halves she was awesome


----------



## wat525 (Dec 18, 2007)

naruhina26 i just love ur fic i have checked this fourm almost every day sence i have read it. this is a really good fic almost asgood as DameWren him self!!!


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 18, 2007)

I`m going to brush up on my story so I`m reading it now again.... it would take some time about a week or so for me to get back to the groove, I`ll be making a new thread for the story and I will compile all the chapters so no posting in the new thread until I finish compiling ok?? here`s to a merry christmas to you all


----------



## Sapwood2 (Dec 19, 2007)

...that was unexpected. Most have left, but some still have this thread bookmarked.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 19, 2007)

wow your story is so sweet i love it  ^_^


----------



## soul_reaper615 (Dec 21, 2007)

nice to see you back naruhina and thanks for the link golden


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 21, 2007)

soul_reaper615 said:


> nice to see you back naruhina and thanks for the link golden



no prob reaper i orginally thought you had already read it ah well


----------



## putak (Dec 22, 2007)

Only 2 times ive shed a small tear for Naruto fanfiction.


1. When you left
2.wht you got back


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 22, 2007)

heheh thanks, I`ll try to post today I`m having a hard time typing cause of the holidays, anyway merry christmas to all


----------



## piratej62 (Dec 22, 2007)

hey can someone post a link to the new thread?


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 23, 2007)

OK guys I forgot what chapter I was in so I`m just going to post this, I don`t I`m back in the groove yet so you just have to bear with me in this chapter ok

anyway rep for christmas you rep me I`ll rep you ok happy holidays


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsunade was looking for Shizune when she saw him outside the Hokage tower. Someone was giving her a present. As Tsunade looked closer she was shocked by who it was. As she turned around she ordered the Anbu`s to relay the message to all Konoha nins that are not on guard duty,
.
.
.
Immediately a message was conveyed to all the nins of Konoha especially those who were on a date, they were told that a meeting was to be held at the tower before noon,

Naruto was going ?What the hell, Why does Obaa-chan want to meet us, today of all days grrrrr?.? As Hinata was pulling him telling him to calm down. They were surprised to see everyone there, even Temari who was not even a leaf nin was there. Then Naruto saw Jiraiya in a table taking registration and asked

?Ney Ero-sennin was is this registration for??

?You`ll find out if you register Naruto?? said Jiraiya

?And why would I trust anything involving you?? said Naruto

?Because Hinata already registered you and herself? said Jiraiya laughing while poiting at Hinata as she passed the registration forms.

It seems that Sasuke, Shikamaru, Kiba, Lee and even Neji were forced to enter by their valentines which made Naruto wondered as he asked Hinata

?Neh, Hina-chan, just who is the person Neji-kun is going out with?

Ino and Sakura also wondered as they looked at Ten-Ten and Lee

?Don`t look at us even we don`t know who Neji-kun is going out with? said Ten-ten waving both of her palms forward.

They all stopped what they were doing when someone called to Neji. They all followed him as he approached the person calling him and all of their jaws dropped when they saw who it was

They all shouted  ?Neji and A-K-A-N-E from Ichiraku ramen Shop?

Neji then look back as he saw all of his friends including his cousin Hinata looking at him as he held Akane`s hand.

Naruto, Kiba, Sakura, Ino, Hinata, Ten-ten, Shikamaru Temari, Lee, and even Sasuke started whispering to each other saying things like

?I didn`t know Neji likes older women? said Sakura

?But Akane from the ramen shop, no one would ever have suspected it? said Ino

?We have been teammates for a longtime and even we don`t know? added Ten-ten

?Why is she a bad gitl for Neji?? asked Temari who don`t really know Akane

?Well, Temari-chan let`s just say that when you here the name Neji, Akane`s name would not be the first to pop in your mind? explained Shikamaru who despite having a very high IQ never thought about this possibility

?Does anybody know when did Neji-niisan started dating Akane-san?? asked a curious Hinata

As Hinata said this everyone looked at Neji and Akane, Neji was already as red as a ripe tomato while Akane was just smiling at them and then they went back to gossiping with each other/

?Well I`m a regular at Ichiraku but I never saw Neji ever look at Akane before? said Naruto

?Well they probably kept it a secret from everyone, and seeing how close they look I`d say Neji has been dating her for quite a while now? Said Sasuke

Everyone looked at Sasuke puzzled

?When did Sasuke-kun became a gossip Forehead Girl?? Said Ino

?I never really noticed it Ino-pig? a comeback from Sakura

And the Lee stood up and shouted

?Neji-kun has erupted with the power of youth and finally shows the world the fruit of his labor as it was thought by Gai-Sensei?

At this point Neji went to Lee and gave him a hard punch in the head, but he was still red in embarrassment.

And then Akane said ?Oh me and Teddy-kun have already been together ever since Naruto-kun and Hinata-chan came back?

?TE-DDY-CHAN!!!???? everyone shouted in chorus as they all strated laughing?

Neji was so red that he looked like Rudolf`s nose after being hit with a hammer

?Ok everyone it`s time to start our Valentines Day festivities? Said Jiraiya on the mike


----------



## silent snow (Dec 23, 2007)

Who would thought Neji would pick the ramen girl. ^^ Nice. ^^

Naruhina could you post your story on ? It would be far easier to follow and keep track of it.


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would but I`m too lazy hahah I`ll try ok yeah 

Reps for anyone who could guess Shizune`s Valentine


----------



## putak (Dec 23, 2007)

Im going to guess Iruka?

 Also nice on Neji and Ayame.Never would of thought.


----------



## Renegade56 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yay!

I liked the chapter  and the neji x Ayame when you put those to together i see Neji being all stoic then Ayame bashing him on the head for it! LOLOLOL

Also does anyone know the name of the fic where Naruto gets armor from Kyuubi called the Armor of wildfire or something.... i cant remember what its called........


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 24, 2007)

not a lot of people are reading, guess it`s no good


----------



## piratej62 (Dec 24, 2007)

naruhina26 don't worry im going to read it i have just been busy!!


----------



## silent snow (Dec 24, 2007)

Not everyone who reads it leaves a comment still so no need to worry.


----------



## wat525 (Dec 24, 2007)

i read it!!! its good


----------



## BloodReaper (Dec 24, 2007)

So do I! It very good! Though I do wish each chapter was longer... I read the first 4 and only chapters of the original Twice Shy  that I could find and even though this new version good it doesn't quite capture the essense....

Still, it is good. But I do wish the original authur didn't choose to drop it after he only made a few chapters, his Two Halves was a piece of literature art IMHO...

Oh well, whats done is done. Keep up the good work naruhina.


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 25, 2007)

BloodReaper said:


> So do I! It very good! Though I do wish each chapter was longer... I read the first 4 and only chapters of the original Twice Shy  that I could find and even though this new version good it doesn't quite capture the essense....
> 
> Still, it is good. But I do wish the original authur didn't choose to drop it after he only made a few chapters, his Two Halves was a piece of literature art IMHO...
> 
> Oh well, whats done is done. Keep up the good work naruhina.


wile i agree the original author had a career opertunity and he took it so i dont hold it aganst him oh and to thoughs who are looking to be a beta i need one because odviously my fans are having trouble reading my chaps when i update so anyone who is itrested please let me know with this job you will have acess to my acount and password but keep im trusting you with the info of my password and everything.


----------



## BloodReaper (Dec 25, 2007)

goldenboy892007 said:


> wile i agree the original author had a career opertunity and he took it so i dont hold it aganst him oh and to thoughs who are looking to be a beta i need one because odviously my fans are having trouble reading my chaps when i update so anyone who is itrested please let me know with this job you will have acess to my acount and password but keep im trusting you with the info of my password and everything.



*Blink* *Blink* Huh?, its kinda hard to read and understand without full stop you know....

Anyway, don't stop making updates naruhina26. Cause people already want to hunt you down for taking so long in last time.... "-_-


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 26, 2007)

waaa I`m scared.. heheh obody rep me for christmas huhuhu


----------



## BloodReaper (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyway, hope you had a nice christmas and will have a happy new year.

Heres hoping for a update soon, suspence is killing me, but you fanfic writers get off on it.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Dec 26, 2007)

Is this story possibly cursed? Two people have discontinued it. The original author over the Iraq War (most likely) and the writer that took it up before naruhina just gave up.


----------



## BloodReaper (Dec 26, 2007)

Meh, if I had any know how with fanfic I would either make one or if Twice shy stoped I'd try to make a continuation. 

Cause its so damn good, people don't want it to stop. Lets face it, who here didn't like Two Halves? Anybody? .... No? Ok then.


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 28, 2007)

OK here`s my dilemma, I`m not really feeling good about writing so I leave it to you guys

If at least ten people say that they want me to continue writing I`m going to post the new chapter tomorrow ok?


----------



## Renegade56 (Dec 28, 2007)

Continue......

Oh and my vote counts 10 times cuz theres tenpeople with me.......

*plz buy it*

.....


----------



## silent snow (Dec 28, 2007)

Count me in I really would like to see this beautiful story continued. Would be hard to stay without it or to find someone who can continue it nicely.

- Yuki


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well`s thats 2


----------



## silent snow (Dec 28, 2007)

If you need help with the story (beta-reading, ideas, etc.) I would gladly volunteer to do so. 

- Yuki


----------



## Foxygirl1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Continue!!!!!


----------



## ~Kawaii~Migiwa~ (Dec 28, 2007)

OH GOD!!! PLEASE CONTINUEEE!!!! Ihavent been on in forever cause of stuff, but NaruHina26, you do remember abichan right?WELL I USED TO BE HEEER!!!! PLEASE OH PLEASE CONTINUE!!!!!!


----------



## wat525 (Dec 28, 2007)

Continue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BloodReaper (Dec 28, 2007)

CONTINUECONTINUECONTINUECONTINUE!!!!!!  For the LOVE of GOD pleeeeease continue!!! 

Your work so damn good that it makes want to recap every chapter you wrote cause I like going back, I'd proberly read every one of them like 10 times now. X|


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Pleaze continue thats seven votes, baby raptor and uzamaki naruko havent been on in a couple of days and they would want you to continue so that makes 9/10 votes so please continue because we have waited so long for you to come back and we arnt about to let you leave, you cant just quit because there is only one vote missing from your criteria and i just remembered my best friend from school dosent have internet at his house and he is a big fan of yours so that would make 10 votes right there so HA


----------



## goldenboy892007 (Dec 28, 2007)

By the way im still in desperate need of a couple of betas so please send me a message if interested asap

And how do i put pictures and text under my name i dont know how


----------



## BloodReaper (Dec 29, 2007)

Even though we want you too, its your choice. Personally I would like you to continue this because, well to put it bluntly your work on it is just amazing. You write it so good that it makes people eager to read the next chapter. With work this good, I don't much care if it takes a week or 2 to get the next chapter done. Obviously you put much thought into this and think through ever chapter carefully with its detail. You have talent, I can see that for sure.

But I'd never liked to be selfish or anything like that so you think it over if you.


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 29, 2007)

wow seven, well 3 more And I`ll post the next chapter tomorrow

btw too busy preparing for the new year with me cooking and all

Happy new year


----------



## joachim the fourth (Dec 29, 2007)

*continue!!!!!*

continue you must, young padawan.
You write very good plz continue


lol joined forum to make you continue


----------



## BloodReaper (Dec 29, 2007)

See that your making people join so you'd continue this master piece. 

Also, take your time. Holidays are for family after all.


----------



## hi105 (Dec 29, 2007)

plz plz plz continue ur story is the best


----------



## BloodReaper (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats 9, 1 more to go.


----------



## Renegade56 (Dec 30, 2007)

Can i vote twice?

or 3 times?


----------



## silent snow (Dec 30, 2007)

I would vote multiple times if I could to ^^


----------



## BloodReaper (Dec 30, 2007)

silent snow said:


> I would vote multiple times if I could to ^^



I 2nd that. ^_^


----------



## ~Kawaii~Migiwa~ (Dec 30, 2007)

totally agree...anyways.....WRITE MORE!


----------



## silent snow (Dec 30, 2007)

Yay with that we have 10 ^_^


----------



## BloodReaper (Dec 30, 2007)

Now thats done, go on with your business everyone. New Years a coming. Why are you still reading this? Shoo! Shoo!


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 31, 2007)

heheh, don`t be like that I`m not yet finish cooking here


----------



## BloodReaper (Dec 31, 2007)

*Happy New Year-ish and nice sig. *


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 1, 2008)

I`m to drunk to type I`ll just post tomorrow ok

me go nyt nyt

Rep for the new year plz


----------



## ~Kawaii~Migiwa~ (Jan 1, 2008)

HAPP Y NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy New year Guys here`s my new thread for the new year I`ll post maybe two chapters tomorrow

here


----------



## Sapwood2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Should we get an mod to lock this?


----------



## naruhina26 (Jan 3, 2008)

If you guys want to


----------



## BloodReaper (Jan 3, 2008)

*Would be a good Idea, also don't forget I posted the first chapters of Twice Shy that the original author wrote in the new thread.

This message is to make sure people now where to look for them, I just like being helpful. ^^

Click link below to find, enjoy.*

yongg


----------



## abe95 (Feb 7, 2008)

*swears* i made the post b4 noticing the link.


----------



## Srake (Mar 16, 2008)

*LATE!*



naruhina26 said:


> wow seven, well 3 more And I`ll post the next chapter tomorrow
> 
> btw too busy preparing for the new year with me cooking and all
> 
> Happy new year



not sure how late this is.... BUT! CONTINUE FOR THE LOVE OF TOBI!


----------



## SunnyHinata (Mar 26, 2008)

goldenboy892007 said:


> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh jeeze you people dont like to post do ya! shesh any way im looking for some really good stories that half to do with naruto going back in time to fix things of that sort or going back in time to do stuff or wat ever...if you got any then give the link please.



I know you posted this like, a long time ago, but if you havn't already read them, then Chunnin Exam Day by Perfect Lionheart (warning: Sakura, Kakashi and Sasuke bashing) He updates this one around once a week.   and For the Love of my Friends, though you've most likely read it. I starts out kinda shakey at first, but it gets really good. It hasn't been updated in a while, but i still think the author will continue to update.


----------



## rock ninja (Mar 30, 2008)

for anyone reading this, GO TO THE NEXT THREAD!!!!!!


----------



## Soulcrystal (Jun 27, 2008)

This is good Thread and I love it. Can you continued this story. It's to good DO more


----------



## Vappourider (Apr 24, 2010)

*jeez*

i kno im a noob but jeez start writing it is not finished dude im going insane i read all of the posts in 1 day help memad


----------



## Vappourider (Apr 24, 2010)

oh no wonder no writing no-one has been on since 08


----------



## abichan (Apr 24, 2010)

Vappourider said:


> i kno im a noob but jeez start writing it is not finished dude im going insane i read all of the posts in 1 day help memad



Haha! Sorry, but, this thread is totally dead.
Actually, I haven't even been on the forums in like, a reeeeeeeeally long time! Almost totally forgot about it!
Thanks for replying to this thread (which I am subscribed to, lol) and reminding me!!
On  there are several different versions of a continuation.
Personally, I feel that there are only a few worth reading, but, it's fun to look.

Happy Searching~!

~Abi-chan​


----------

